# [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!



## Klutten (25. September 2008)

*[Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*Der heiß ersehnte Traum aller Spieler*
- Roccat Kone im Test -
- Roccat Taito im Test -​ 


Heute morgen war es endlich soweit. Eigentlich wollte ich ausschlafen, aber der DHL-Paketbote war da anderer Meinung. Punkt 8:30 Uhr stand er mit zwei Paketen vor meiner Haustür und klingelte und klingelte und klingelte.... Zwei Pakete? Komisch, erwartete ich doch lediglich eine komplett wassergekühlte Gamestation der Firma Mips-Computer - hmmm. Meine Neugier war schier grenzenlos, da schoß es mir plötzlich durch den Kopf ...die Kone ...neee ...doch ...geil! Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag, heute ist der Tag der Tage.​ 

Ich will euch also nicht auf die Folter spannen. Im Laufe des heutigen Abends werde ich mit dem Review beginnen und euch hier präsentieren. Die Firma Roccat, bei der ich mich an dieser Stelle erst einmal für die Bereitstellung der Maus bedanken möchte, war zudem so freundlich, gleich noch ein "Taito" Mauspad beizulegen. Respekt, denn somit kann ich die Maus einerseits auf einem Stoffpad testen, andererseits auf dem "ExactMat X" von Razer, was ja bekanntlich aus beschichtetem Aluminium besteht.​ 

Ich wünsche uns allen schon mal viel Spaß. Ich widme mich jetzt erst mal dem Rechenknecht, da mir bei den ganzen wassergekühlten Teilen echt das Herz übergeht.​ 

Für Vorschläge und Anregungen bin ich natürlich gerne zu haben, also her damit.​ 

​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Inhaltsverzeichnis:​ 
Da dieser Thread durch die vielen großen Bilder sehr lang wird, könnt ihr mit dem Klick auf einen Link, direkt zur entsprechenden Überschrift springen ​

Die Firma Roccat - eine kleine Einleitung
Technische Daten und Verpackungsinhalt
Der erste Eindruck - Verpackung und Inhalt
Materialanmutung und Erscheinungsbild
Handlichkeit, Größe und Technik
Die Software
Performance und Gewichte
Roccat Taito - das Pad zur Maus
Vergleich mit anderen Gamer-Mäusen
Fazit
Damit auch nach dem Lesen dieses Threads keinem Gamer langweilig wird, folgt dem Link zum​ 
*[Sammelthread] Roccat Gaming Equipment*​ 
Dort werdet ihr mit den neuesten Features (Treiberversionen, Bildern, Desktop-Hintergründen) von Roccat versorgt und könnt über jede Neuerscheinung diskutieren.​ 



Die Firma Roccat - eine kleine Einleitung:​ 
Die Geschichte der Firma Roccat beginnt bereits im Jahre 2005 - und hüllt sich seither in düstere Geheimnisse. Offiziell handelt es sich um eine junge Firma aus Hamburg, was natürlich auf tolle Qualität aus deutschen Landen hoffen lässt und als Gegenpol zu Microsoft, Logitech und Razer endlich wieder mal als innovativ bezeichnet werden darf. Aber kommen wir lieber zum düsteren, wesentlich spannenderen Teil von Roccat.​ 
Selbst bezeichnet sich die Firma als Schneesturm der Spielewelt, was sich angesichts der erst jetzt erscheinenden ersten Produkte durchaus als Wahrheit herausstellen könnte. Interessant und nahezu einmalig ist das Auftreten des Herstellers allemal, da nicht nur die Firmengeschichte, sondern auch die Produkte geschickt in eine finnische Forschungsmission mit "noch" offenem Ausgang eingebettet sind. Das klingt zwar für einen Hersteller von Gaming-Equipment etwas komisch, gestaltet sich aber sehr spannend, wenn man an zukünftige Produkte denkt. So ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass mit dem Erscheinen der Roccat Kone diese, auf der Homepage begonnene Story, fortgesetzt wird. Ich will natürlich nicht zu viel verraten, denn im Lieferumfang der Maus befindet sich viel Zubehör mit "geheimen" Inhalten. Ein passendes Video gibt es zum Release natürlich auch - geheimnisumwoben und nordisch mystisch - aber seht selbst.​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Adt4ZTRvVx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



Technische Daten und Verpackungsinhalt:​ 
Was verspricht der Hersteller auf der technischen Seite?​ 


Zehn Maustasten -> 8 Tasten + 4-Wege-Scrollrad
ergonomische Form
Fünf LEDs für individuelle Farbgestaltung
Laser-Sensor mit 3200 dpi
1000 Hertz Abtastrate -> 1 Millisekunde Reaktionszeit
16 Bit breite Datenschnittstelle
6,4 Megapixel Sensor-> theoretische 7080 FPS
dadurch bis 20G verlustfrei arbeitend -> theoretisch mögliche 1,65 m/s
128 Kilobyte Flash-Speicher onboard -> für bis zu fünf Profile
Prozessor mit 72 Megahertz Rechengeschwindigkeit
einstellbare Abhebehöhe für Low-Sense-Spieler
tauschbare, elektronisch erkennbare Gewichte (5, 10, 15 und 20 Gramm)

Mit welchem Verpackungsinhalt erfreut uns Roccat?​ 


Roccat Kone (die Maus  )
Vier Gewichte in einer kleinen Box
Das Inari Missionsbuch mit ID-Karte
Treiber-CD und Informations-CD (8cm-Mini)
Installationsanleitung
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis




Der erste Eindruck - Verpackung und Inhalt:​ 
Diese ersten Bilder könnt ihr durch einen einfachen Klick vergrößern. Die Qualität ist leider nicht so, wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte. In 6 Wochen gibt es eine schicke DSLR, dann gelobe ich Besserung.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Das äußere Erscheinungsbild der Verpackung finde ich persönlich schon mal sehr interessant. Es ist, wie man erkennen kann, zweiteilig miteinander verbunden und besteht aus schwarzen Styropor mit einem großen Sichtfenster. Hier durch kann man schon mal einen ersten Blick auf die Maus werfen. Mit dieser ungewöhnlichen Verpackung unterscheidet man sich schon mal deutlich von den Umverpackungen der Konkurrenten - schick.​ 
Auf der Rückseite befinden sich dann noch die technischen Daten des Herstellers auf einer 2-seitigen Hochglanzbroschüre. Die wichtigsten Details sind in zehn Sprachen verfasst, der Hauptteil aber in Englisch, wie auch der komplette Internetauftritt von Roccat - globales Erkennungszeichen einer deutschen Firma.​ 
Öffnet man nun den oberen Deckel, so erscheint der eigentliche Blister, der die Maus vor unliebsamen Händen schützt. Erfreulicherweise ist dieser Schutz so passgenau, dass man als Kunde schon mal im Laden "Probefassen" kann. Auf den beiden folgenden Bildern einmal mit und einmal ohne Blister.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem der Blister geöffnet ist, wird nun auch das komplette Zubehör der Maus zugänglich. Roccat verzichtet, wie schon oben aufgelistet, auf Schnickschnack und garniert sein Menü lediglich mit nützlichen und erforderlichen Beilagen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einziges Gimmick ist die Roccat-ID-Card, die auf der letzten Seite des geheimen Missions-Buches klebt. Diese kann mittels der Roccat World Registrierung aktiviert werden und gewährt danach persönlichen Support. Wie natürlich bei allen anderen Herstellern auch, kann man sich mit verschiedenen Newslettern versorgen lassen. Ob ich mit dieser 1337-Version einen Glücksgriff gelandet habe, oder es sich aber um einen Gag handelt, bleibt vorerst ein Geheimnis.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komplettiert wird das Zubehör natürlich durch die Gewichte, die in einer mit dem Roccat-Logo versehenen Plastik-Box geliefert werden und somit auch auf LAN-Parties nicht verloren gehen sollten. Zusätzlich befindet sich noch eine Mini-CD im Deckel, deren Inhalt ich aber erst später preisgebe. Es soll ja noch spannend bleiben. Die Gewichte selbst sind in der Verpackung "klapperfrei" untergebracht. Ein genauer Blick offenbart die Besonderheiten - sie verfügen über eine kleine Nase, um in der Maus verdrehungssicher und natürlich direkt über den elektrischen Kontakten aufgenommen zu werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



Materialanmutung und Erscheinungsbild:​ 
Wichtiges Kaufkriterium vieler Spieler ist nicht alleine die Funktion einer Maus, viel mehr muss der Nager auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch oder der nächsten LAN-Party eine gute Figur machen. Somit schauen wir uns mal an, was die Roccat Kone hier zu bieten hat. Selbstverständlich ist es subjektives Empfinden, aber ich für meinen Teil habe mich auf Anhieb in diese Maus verguckt. Warum? Nun ja, sie vermittelt mit ihrem schwarzen Äußeren schlichte Eleganz und hat eine wirklich schön anzusehende Linienführung. Auch wirken die eingearbeiteten Hochglanz-Streifen als schöner Kontrast zu den mattierten, griffigen Handauflagen und die tief nach unten gezogenen Maustasten vermitteln Aggressivität. Als Highlight bietet sie, wenn gewünscht, eine umfangreiche Beleuchtung, die in einer Vielzahl von Farben leuchtet. Auch bei diesem Feature wird wieder der Geschmack des Einzelnen gefordert - von dezent bis Schützenfest ist hier alles möglich. Näheres zur Beleuchtung aber unter dem Punkt "Software".​ 
 Das Erscheinungsbild ist wie gesagt vielfältig, wie steht es mit den verwendeten Materialien?

​ Der Spieler bekommt dreierlei Kunststoffe an der Maus zu Gesicht. Den größten Teil der Oberfläche bedeckt ein griffiger Gummibelag, den man mittlerweile häufig an diverser Hardware entdeckt. Das hier verwendete Material deckt sich in der Qualität etwa mit dem an der Logitech MX518/MX1000 Laser, ist aber noch einen Tick rauer und somit etwas besser zu greifen. Der restliche Teil ist aus normalem, harten Kunststoff gefertigt. Die beiden Seitenleisten wirken dabei sehr hochwertig und bieten dem Betrachter keinen Grund zur Beanstandung. Zuletzt sei noch die Gummierung des Mausrades erwähnt. Diese bietet so viel halt, dass man förmlich daran kleben bleibt. Somit rutscht man selbst nicht im heftigsten Gefecht ab, auch wenn man nur seitlich über das Rad streicht. Bei vielen anderen 4-Wege-Scrollrädern bekommt man da schon leichte Probleme.​ 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Anders hingegen der mittlere Teil, in den das 4-Wege-Mausrad und die Zusatztasten eingebettet sind. Der "normale" User wird es eventuell nicht mal bemerken - mir, mit meiner langjährigen Erfahrung im Formen- und Prototypenbau - läuft allerdings ein kleiner Schauer über den Rücken. Im Gegensatz zu den Seitenteilen sind hier leichte Schleifriefen und Oberflächenfehler (Fischhaut) durch zu kalten Spritzguss sichtbar. Auch sind hier Spuren durch das Umfließen der Formkerne sichtbar. Zugegebenermaßen eine Pingeligkeit meinerseits, die aber mit einem etwas geringeren Glanz zu Tage tritt. Ein weiterer kleiner Mangel ist hier noch das Spaltmaß hin zur linken Maustaste - im Vergleich zur rechten Seite recht groß. Das kann aber auch an meinem Exemplar liegen, werde das aber noch einmal nachfragen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

 Alle weiteren Spaltmaße sind wirklich gut gelungen und stehen der Konkurrenz nicht nach. Bei einer Kabelmaus darf man aber natürlich die Verbindung zum Computer nicht außer Acht lassen. Qualitativ ist das Kabel sehr gut geraten, es ist ausreichend flexibel und bringt einen gut greifbaren USB-Stecker mit. Man kann es schnurgerade auf den Tisch legen, ein Manko, welches meine zwei Jahre alte MX518 bis heute nicht schafft. Im Kabel der Roccat Kone sind keinerlei Bögen und Knicke, im Kabel der MX518... ...sprechen wir besser nicht darüber.​ 
 Somit bietet die Kone insgesamt ein rundes Erscheinungsbild. Optik, Form und Material befinden sich auf sehr hohem Niveau und bereiten viel Freude.​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



Handlichkeit, Größe und Technik​ 
Wie gut liegt die Kone in der Hand? Ist sie zu groß, zu klein oder ist sie einfach nur unhandlich? Diese Frage ist natürlich schwer zu beantworten, da die Geschmäcker natürlich sehr verschieden sind. Wie aber schon vor der Veröffentlichung oft genug auf Messen zu hören war, werden sich Besitzer einer Logitech MX518 sofort wohl fühlen und ihren Nager in den Ruhestand schicken. Vergleichswerte zu anderen Mäusen gibt es aber später.

​Roccats Neuling reiht sich nahtlos in die weiten Reihen der Spielermäuse ein. Optisch wirkt sie zwar recht groß, aber das liegt vornehmlich an der gestreckten Form. Mit meiner kleinen bis mittleren rechten Hand greife ich die Kone sofort perfekt und die komplette Hand findet auf der Oberfläche platz. Was mir persönlich etwas fehlt ist eine Auflage oder Kante für den kleinen Finger. Gerade auf dieser Seite neigt man des öfteren zur Ablage auf dem Mauspad.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Somit stellt sich nun die Frage, ob alle Tasten gut erreichbar sind. Die beiden Haupttasten sind, wie sollte es auch anders sein, sehr gut erreichbar. Der Druckpunkt ist meines Erachtens nahezu perfekt gewählt und ist dem knackigen Druckpunkt der MX518 oder der MX1000 sehr ähnlich. Dabei ist es fast egal, ob man sehr weit vorne oder sehr weit hinten auf der Taste anschlägt - sehr gut. Auch das Mausrad liegt perfekt im Arbeitsfeld und lässt sich problemlos bedienen. Es rastert sehr leise und präzise und auch die Druckpunkte der Mikroschalter fühlen sich gut an. Die drei weitern Tasten in der Mitte der Maus sind, wie bei fast jeder anderen Maus auch, nur mit Kompromissen erreichbar. Einzig die "DPI-UP" Taste direkt hinter dem Mausrad lässt sich tadellos bedienen. Die Makro-Taste vor dem Mausrad oder auch die hintere Taste können nur durch Fingerakrobatik erreicht werden. Dieses Manko ist aber verschmerzbar, da die wenigsten Spieler die DPI-Umschaltung auschweifend nutzen. Viel wichtiger sind da dann doch die beiden Daumentasten. In der Grundposition liegt mein Daumen mittig zwischen den beiden Tasten, die links an der Maus positioniert sind. Daher ist die Bedienung beider Tasten sehr einfach. Erleichtert wird dieser Umstand noch durch die Größe der beiden Tasten, denn sie sind etwas größer als gewöhnlich, was auch der vorderen Taste zu Gute kommt, da man diese oft nur mit der Daumenspitze drücken kann.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​  

Nachdem die Maus nun obenherum einen schlanken Fuß macht, schauen wir uns doch mal die Unterseite an. Ich möchte unter diesem Punkt des Reviews später auch noch die "wirkliche" Technik begutachten, vorerst begnüge ich mich aus Zeit- und Wissensgründen aber mit dem technischen Aufbau.Zunächst wären da mal die Füsse der Maus, welche aufwändig geformt sind. An vielen Vertretern findet man oft nur minimale Auflageflächen, was technisch durchaus Sinn macht, da eine größere Fläche theoretisch auch den Widerstand auf dem Pad erhöht. Nicht aber im Falle der Roccat Kone. Trotz der hier ca. 4x so großen Fläche, gleiten die Füsse aus PTFE wunderbar leicht über das Taito. Hier hat Roccat ein sehr gleitfähiges Material gewählt - super. Wichtig noch für Empfindliche Naturen, die Maus kippelt nicht. Auf dem folgenden Bild ist auch gut der hohe Ansatz des Mauskabels zu sehen. Dieses stört somit nicht und auf ein Mausbungee kann getrost verzichtet werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzstück einer jeden Maus ist bekanntlich der Abtastsensor. Besitzer einer MX1000 werden feststellen, dass er diesem recht ähnlich sieht. Bei genauerem Hinsehen gibt es aber dann doch Unterschiede. Der innere Aufbau - sofern man diesen erkennen kann - ist zwar fast identisch, bei der Kone fällt jedoch auf, dass das Innenleben stark verspiegelt wirkt, wohingegen der andere (MX1000) wahrlich matt aussieht. Echte 3200 dpi soll er in der Maus leisten und spielt somit in der oberen Liga mit. Die Praxistauglichkeit ist hier nur schwer zu fassen, da jeder Spielertyp seine eigene Ansichtsweise von der Abtastung hat. Ab 2000 dpi aufwärts sind mir zumindest keine Veränderungen mehr aufgefallen. Der Mauszeiger gleitet absolut sanft über den Bildschirm.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf dem nächsten Bild ist die Tracking-Control-Unit - kurz TCU genannt - erkennbar. Sie bietet die Möglichkeit, den Sensor auf unterschiedlichste Untergründe abzustimmen, sodass Inkompatibilitäten so gut wie ausgeschlssen werden sollen. Die Funktion werde ich später noch mit diversen Untergründen testen. Nunächst habe ich die Maus nur einmal auf dem Taito rekalibriert, was insgesamt nur etwa 5-10 Sekunden dauert. Idealerweise sollte der Untergrund für eine perfekte Funktion einfarbig sein, da nur so gewährleistet ist, dass Reflektionen des Materials gleichförmig sind.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im hinteren Teil der Maus befindet sich die Aufnahme für eines der vier möglichen Gewichte. Das Gewicht wird mit leichtem Druck in der korrekten Position eingesetzt und rastet merklich hart ein. Wer ein großes Übergewicht am Heck vermutet, der wird überrascht sein. In der Kone steckt so viel Technik, dass diese durchaus noch als ausgewogen bezeichnet werden kann. Viele Kabel und eine große Platine sorgen für das nötige Gleichgewicht. Der Auslöseknopf muss anschließend mit einiger Kraft gedrückt werden, um das eingesetzte Gewicht zu lösen. So ist aber auch gewährleistet, dass sich dieses nicht selbständig aus der Verankerung löst. Durch die elektronische Erkennung sind sie selbst im Treiber immer über das eingestzte Gewicht im Bilde. Zugegeben eine technische Spielerei, bedenkt man doch, dass ein kurzes Anheben der Maus den selben Effekt hat und bestimmt noch schneller vonstatten geht - aber es lebe der technische Fortschritt.​ 
Weitere technische Details des Sensors folgen noch, jedoch kann ich momentan noch nicht absehen wann.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Software:

Da war doch noch das Geheimnis mit der kleinen Zusatz-CD!?!?! So klein wie die CD, so ist auch ihr Inhalt. Ich traue mich kaum, hier darüber zu schreiben, also spoilern wir das mal....



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie es sich aber für eine ordentliche Gamer-Maus gehört, wird auch die Kone mit einer umfangreichen Treiber-Software geliefert. Ich werde hier die wichtigsten Einzelheiten kurz vorstellen. Vor dem ersten anstecken der Maus ist die Spannung groß; funktionieren ihre Grundfunktionen auch ohne Treiber? Ja, sie tun es. Ohne Probleme kann sofort mit der Installation der Software begonnen werden. Nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen ist, begrüßt mich erst mal der folgende Bildschirm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 Kurz und schmerzlos auf "OK" geklickt und schon kurze Zeit später ist der interne Speicher der Kone auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Nun ist auch der Weg frei, um seinem Spieltrieb im Treiber freien Lauf zu lassen. 
Um alle Details genau zu erkennen, genügt ein kurzer Klick auf das entsprechende Bild.


Das erste Menü ist "Main Control" und wie der Name schon sagt, werden hier nur grundsätzliche Einstellungen vorgenommen. Für diese und alle weiteren Reiter gilt, es ändert sich nur der Bereich in der Mitte, Titelleiste und der untere Bereich bleiben gleich - dadurch verliert man nicht die Übersicht und hat immer Zugriff auf die wichtigsten Funktionen. Diese wären:

- einfache Verstellung der Empfindlichkeit
- Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden DPI-Modi
- Mausrad-Geschwindigkeit
- Doppelklick-Geschwindigkeit
- Konfiguration der Zusatztasten (ohne die zwei Haupttasten)

Im unteren Bereich, der wie gesagt, von allen Seiten aus sichtbar ist, können fünf verschiedene Benutzerprofile angelegt und verwaltet werden. Diese werden im Speicher der Maus abgelegt und können bei Bedarf schnell aufgerufen werden. Der Clou dieser Profile verbirgt sich jedoch in den Einstellungen. Hier kann zum einen der Name des Profils geändert werden, zum anderen kann man die Startdatei eines Spieles hinterlegen. Wird das Spiel dann gestartet, so lädt der Treiber automatisch das gewünschte Profil. Das ist sehr hilfreich für Spiele, die keine ausreichende Konfiguration zulassen. Zu Anfang befinden sich alle Profile auf Werkseinstellung.
 
Unter dem Menüpunkt "Color-Control" verbergen sich die Einstellungen der LEDs der Kone. Insgesamt sind diese an fünf Stellen verbaut und können individuell konfiguriert werden. Der Bildschirm ist hier dreigeteilt. Im linken Drittel ist die Maus mit ihren LEDs abgebildet, im mittleren Teil befindet sich die Farbauswahl und auf der rechten Seite sind die Enstellungs-Modi für Light-System zu finden. 

Sobald man sich für eine Farbe entschieden hat, wird diese schon mal direkt auf der linken Seite angezeigt. Die dazugehörigen Effekte, die rechts zu finden sind, sollte jeder selbst testen - umfangreich sind sie allemal. Zuerst hat man die Wahl zwischen selbstgewählten oder zufälligen Farben, dann bekommt man noch die Möglichkeit, Farben rotieren oder aber linear wechseln zu lassen und zuletzt noch die Wahl, zwischen Pulsieren, Herzschlag der Blinken. Auch die Effektgeschwindigkeit ist separat einstellbar oder die Beleuchtung komplett deaktivierbar. 

Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfälltig, sodass hier jeder nach seinem Geschmack fündig wird. Roccat liefert hier auf jeden Fall ein nettes Spielzeug, das so noch nicht in der Gaming-Community zu sehen war. Modder werden hier die Möglichkeit zu schätzen wissen, die Maus farblich auf ihren PC abstimmen zu können. Näheres dazu noch etwas weiter unten.
 
Die erweiterten Einstellungen bieten in diesem Menü jedem Harcore-Gamer die Möglichkeit, sensible Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Beginnen wir oben links.

Hier bekommt man die Möglichkeit, die Empfindlichkeit der Maus in beiden Achsen separat einzustellen. Für Shooter sehr interessant, da oft nur kleine Bewegungen entlang der Y-Achse gemacht werden. Daneben bietet die Mausbeschleunigung eine bis zu 10-fache Verstärkung. Ein Button um die Maus auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen zu können, ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Hauptaugenmerk ist aber der Bereich TCU und Polling. Die TCU (Tracking-Control-Unit) erlaubt es, die Roccat Kone auf nahezu jedem Untergrund zu kalibrieren. Dieser Vorgang dauert nur fünf Sekunden und ist für problematische Oberflächen gedacht. Bei Abtastproblemen sollte man hier also mal schnell vorbei schauen. Unter Polling versteckt sich eine dreifach mögliche Änderung der Abtastfrequenz des Lasers. Den Nutzen sollten Spieler individuell testen.
 

Die beiden letzten Menüpunkte bleiben an dieser Stelle unkommentiert, da sie selbsterklärend sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleine Erklärungen zu den einstellbaren Lichteffekten im Menü "Color Control"

Aufgrund von Fragen, stelle ich noch mal einzelne Effekte vor:


Wer "rotierende Farben" wählt, der bekommt die Möglichkeit, diese im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen zu lassen. In diesen Effekt eingebunden sind alle fünf LEDs der Maus, also auch das Roccat-Logo. Die Farbwechsel sind knackig und in der Geschwindigkeit einstellbar.


Der Punkt "bewegte Farben" schließt das Logo aus dem Effekt aus. Lediglich die seitlichen Lichtleiter wechseln, entweder von vorne nach hinten oder von rechts nach links die Farben. Diese Option ist wesentlich dezenter, da das Logo selbst stärker leuchtet als die Seitenleisten und bietet eine etwas ruhigere Atmosphäre.


Die letzten Optionen enthält drei Effekte von denen momentan wohl nur zwei funktionieren. Pulsieren und Blinken bringen derzeit das gleiche Ergebnis - nämlich Blinken. Ein etwas nervöser Effekt, der meiner Meinung nach etwas ablenkt. Heartbeat ist, wie man vermuten könnte, der gleiche Effekt als Doppelschlag. Auch hier wieder das Problem, dass er sehr auffällig ist und etwas ablenkt. Fans wird diese Einstellung aber sicher auch finden. Alternative könnte das Pulsieren werden, da es wesentlich weicher ablaufen sollte.
 
Performance und Gewichte

Der Sensor ist das Herzstück einer jeden Maus. Trotzdem fällt es schwer, über Diesen viel zu schreiben. Auf der technischen Seite bietet er echte 3200 dpi, die aber wohl aktuell nur Fetischisten in Anspruch nehmen werden. Ich habe mich auf 2000 dpi eingeschossen, da hier meiner Meinung nach die Maus am flüssigsten läuft. Die Unterschiede sind aber so gering, dass man durch die Sensitivity ebenso Kompensationen erwirken kann. Die einstellbare DCU (Distance-Control-Unit), die während der Entwicklung groß angepriesen wurde, ist nun nicht mehr mit an Bord. Roccat hat aber den Sensor so weit optimiert, dass er bereits nach geringem Abheben vom Pad in seiner Funktion aussetzt. Low-Sense-Spieler werden hier ihre Freude haben, da so ein fehlerfreies Versetzen möglich ist. In Verbindung mit der TCU funktioniert der Sensor wirklich sehr zuverlässig.
Neben dem Sensor ist auch das Gewicht der Maus entscheidend. Darum zunächst einmal die Darstellung der möglichen Konfigurationen und der Einzelgewichte. Diese sind in fünf-Gramm-Schritten gestaffelt, was aber leider nicht der Realität entspricht. Sicher ist diese Staffelung nicht maßgebend, schade ist aber, dass so zum Teil nur drei Gramm zwischen den Gewichten liegen und so der Unterschied kaum merklich ist.


5 Gramm -> 6 Gramm
10 Gramm -> 9 Gramm
15 Gramm -> 15 Gramm
20 Gramm  -> 18 Gramm
Die Maus selbst liegt mit 117 Gramm Gewicht (ohne Kabel) auf dem Niveau vieler Gamer-Mäuse und ist damit recht leicht. Aufgrund der vielen Technik sind aber kaum geringere Gewichte erzielbar - form follows function. Im Vergleich ist die MX518 mit 109 Gramm etwas leichter, die MX1000 mit ihrem integrierten Akku mit 155 Gramm deutlich schwerer. Effektiv kann das Gewicht der Kone also zwischen 117 Gramm und 135 Gramm eingestellt werden. Der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, sodass es sich hier nicht nur um eine Spielerei handelt.

Das Verhalten der Maus auf dem Taito ist wirklich merklich Unterschiedlich. Ohne Gewicht ist sie mir persönlich zu leicht und nicht präzise genug. High-Senser werden diesen Umstand natürlich begrüßen, bedeutet doch für sie jedes Gramm Gewicht ein mehr an Trägheit. Mit steigendem Gewicht wird die Maus für mich als Mid-Sense-Spieler deutlich interessanter, daher tendiere ich zum Schwersten, dem 20-Gramm-Gewicht. Die Kone reagiert für mich dadurch viel präziser, Anlaufschwierigkeiten aufgrund der größeren Massenträgheit sind nicht zu spüren. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Roccat Taito - das Pad zur Maus:

Mit dem Taito stellt Roccat gleich den passenden Spielplatz für die Kone bereit. Das Pad wird fein zusammengerollt in einer Blisterverpackung geliefert, die mit den wichtigsten Features bedruckt ist und zudem die Möglichkeit bietet, das Material Probe zu fühlen - insgesamt eine schlichte, aber schicke Verpackung, die durch einen hochwertigen Druck begeistert. Kleiner Kritikpunkt für die ersten 30 Minuten der Benutzung sind die Ausdünstungen des Kunststoffes, etwas unangenehm aber schnell vergänglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was verspricht die Verpackung? Zunächst einmal die beachtliche Größe. Das Mauspad ist mit seinen 400 x 320 Millimetern erstaunlich groß und eignet sich dadurch auch für Low-Sense-Spieler, denen ihre Unterlage nie groß genug sein kann. Als Besonderheit wird die Beschichtung der Oberfläche hervorgehoben. Sie soll einen sehr leisen Betrieb der Maus gewährleisten und zudem für notwendigen Komfort sorgen. Im gleichen Atemzug kommt eine weitere Eigenschaft zum Tragen. Wie für ein gewebtes Stoffpad üblich, gibt es natürlich eine Webrichtung, die die Reibeigenschaften der Maus beeinflussen. Hier verspricht Roccat mit seiner "Nano" getauften und wärmebehandelten Oberfläche keinerlei Einbußen bei der Richtungsempfindlichkeit - und es bleibt nicht nur bei einem Versprechen. Durch eine wirklich sehr feine, diagonale Webstruktur merkt man nahezu keinen Unterschied bei Bewegungen in Richtung der beiden Hauptachsen (X-Achse / Y-Achse). Getestet wurde diese Eigenschaft bis zu 8000 dpi und bietet Reserven für viele weitere Generationen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Roccat kann durch eine lange Beta-Phase übrigens auf eine ordentliche Armada an getesteten Spieler-Mäusen zurückblicken:


Roccat: Kone ; Kova
Microsoft: Sidewinder ; MS 3.0 / 3.1
Logitech: MX510 ; MX518 ; G1 ; G5 ; G7 ; G9
Saitek: GM3200
Speedlink: Styx
Steel Series: Ikari
Razer: Lachesis ; Copperhead ; Diamondback ; Deathadder ; Krait
...und viele mehr
Das Taito in seiner vollen Größe - 400 x 320 Millimeter. Nachdem man das Pad 1-2 Stunden auf einer ebenen Fläche liegen gelassen hat, ist es topfeben und weist keine Wellen oder Unebenheiten mehr auf. Der Markenaufdruck in der unteren rechten Ecke ist sauber aufgedruckt. Da er außerhalb des "Arbeitsbereichs" liegt, sollte er auch entsprechend lange halten und nicht sofort unansehnlich aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden Seiten des Mauspads noch mal in einer Detailaufnahme. Die Oberseite zeigt sehr deutlich die feinen Strukturen, die der Maus kaum Widerstand bieten sollen. Die Unterseite hingegen ist komplett mit einer dünnen Gummierung versehen und sorgt für einen extrem festen Halt auf glatten Untergründen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwischen den beiden Hightech-Oberflächen verbirgt sich der Kern des Gaming-Pads. Ein aufgeschäumter Träger mit angenehmen Druckpunkt. Er bietet einerseits Komfort, andererseits ist er aber gerade so fest, dass man nur schwer bis auf den Untergrund durchdrücken kann. Perfekt abgestimmt ergibt sich so eine Gesamtdicke von gerade einmal 3,45 Millimetern. Damit ist es auf der Tischplatte, und somit unter dem Handballen, nicht störend und kratzt nicht. Ergonomie - erfüllt. Wie auf dem folgenden Bild ersichtlich sind die Kanten sauber geschnitten. Ob sie ausfransen, wird ein Dauertest zeigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 Vergleich mit anderen Gamer-Mäusen

Der Vergleich mit anderen Nagern, auch wenn die MX1000 nicht gerade ein Vertreter der Gaming-Fraktion ist, führt zuerst einmal natürlich über die Form, beziehungsweise über die Größe der Maus. Die nächsten Bilder belegen, dass die Kone größentechnisch zwischen den beiden anderen Probanden liegt. Obwohl sie einige Millimeter kürzer wie die MX518 ist, wirkt sie doch imposanter. Gestreckt sehen beide aus, die Kone hat aber den größeren Buckel. Ebenso die Form, die sich auf der Tischebene abzeichnet. Die MX518 ist eher rundlich, die Kone und auch die MX1000 zeigen Taille, was der Ergonomie sehr zu Gute kommt. Trotzdem werden sich Besitzer einer jeden hier gezeigten Maus, sofort auf allen diesen Modellen zurecht finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Frontansicht nehmen sich alle drei Mäuse nichts. Sie fallen mehr oder weniger nach vorne rechts ab und folgen somit der natürlichen Haltung der Hand. Auch hier sieht man wieder, dass sich die Kone zwischen den beiden anderen einreiht. Das Mausrad liegt hier übrigens nur optisch weiter vorne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch in der Perspektive - alle drei Nager zeigen ein ähnliches Profil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der direkte Vergleich von hinten zeigt, dass die Kone einen etwas stärkeren Buckel hat, trotzdem aber nur minimal höher als die MX518 ausfällt. Die Daumenauflage, die hier nicht deutlich sichtbar ist, ist bei beiden nahezu identisch und greift sich auch so. Umsteiger werden sich sofort wohl fühlen. Die Ergonomie der Kone ist durch fortschreitende Entwicklungen etwas besser ausgeprägt als bei der MX518 - technischer Fortschritt eben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die MX1000 wirkt gegenüber der Kone recht wuchtig, zählt aber auchmit zu den größeren Vertretern der Zunft. Mir persönlich liegen Kone und MX1000 - trotz mittlerer Handgröße - sehr gut. Der MX518 fehlt hier in der Handmitte etwas mehr Volumen. Spieler, die die Maus nur mit den Fingern greifen, werden natürlich keinen Unterschied spüren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den nächsten beiden Bildern ist dann noch mal gut die eigentliche Form zu erkennen. MX1000 und Kone sind wesentlich prägnanter in der Kontur als die MX518.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Vergleich in Spielen kann man natürlich nur zwischen der MX518 und der Kone ziehen. Die MX1000 ist als kabellose Maus nur bedingt tauglich, zumindest was schnelle Shooter betrifft. Hier treten merkliche Verzögerungen auf und die Maus laggt recht stark. Die beiden anderen Mäuse haben sich nun in den letzten Tagen mit diversen Shootern begnügt. Zum Einsatz kamen CS:S, Battlefield 2, Call of Duty 4 und Crysis. Dabei ziegt sich ein durchweg gleichmässiges Ergebnis. Die MX518 ist der Kone deutlich unterlegen. Obwohl ich mit der Logitech-Maus in den letzten beiden Jahren mehr als zufrieden war, so hatte ich doch immer das Gefühl, die Maus würde leicht über den Bildschirm ruckeln. Der Präzision hat dies in Spielen keinen Abbruch getan, ein leichtes Fading war aber stets sichtbar. Die Kone reagiert da schon völlig anders. Das Fadenkreuz oder auch der Mauszeiger gleiten seidenweich durch das Bild, egal welche dpi-Stellung gewählt wird. Beide arbeiten ohne Anlaufschwierigkeiten, das bessere Feeling entwickelt aber die Roccat Kone. Umsteiger werden sich sofort mit ihr wohlfühlen und das Verhalten nicht mehr missen wollen - versprochen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 Fazit:

Roccat hat als Neuling im Gaming-Bereich voll eingeschlagen. Die Kone reiht sich nahtlos in die Riege der High-End-Mäuse ein, das gilt sowohl für Form und Größe, wie auch für den Preis. Mit rund 65 Euro ist sie kein Schnäppchen, bietet aber einige Features, die den Preis voll rechtfertigen. An erster Stelle sei da natürlich die Beluchtungsfunktion genannt - eine Spielerei, die aber viel Spaß bereitet. Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist ebenfalls der Treiber. Auch hier gibt sich Roccat keine Blöße. Die Menüs sind übersichtlich, umfangreich und bieten den Vorteil, mehrere Profile direkt in der Maus zu speichern. Einige Funktionen (z.B. Pulsieren des Lichts) sind momentan noch nicht funktionstüchtig, dass kann aber auch an meinem Modell liegen.

* Positiv:*


Ergonomie
Materialqualität und Optik
Makrofunktion aller frei konfigurierbaren Maustasten
Beleuchtung
Gleiteigenschaften
Funktionsumfang des Treibers
Kalibrierungsfunktion der TCU (tracking-Control-Unit)
*Negativ:*


hoher aber gerechtfertigter Preis
zum Testzeitpunkt kein 64Bit-Treiber
Erreichbarkeit der "dpi-Minus-Taste" und der vordersten Taste
Insgesamt würde ich der Roccat Kone 9,8 von 10 Punkten geben. Zur perfekten Spielermaus fehlt eigentlich nichts und auch die Kritikpunkte sind weit entfernt von dem, was man als wirklichen Mangel bezeichnen könnte. Uneingeschränkt tauglich lautet das finale Urteil. Besonders interessant ist die Kone für Spieler, die bisher an ihrer MX518 gehangen haben. Trotz des doppelten Preises bietet der Neuling von Roccat ein gleiches Gefühl beim Greifen und die Performance ist um Längen besser.

Fürs Erste bin ich mit meinem Test am Ende, weitere Anregungen nehme ich aber gerne entgegen und teste diese für euch. Kleinere Änderungen kommen in den nächsten Tagen noch dazu, aber nun ist erst mal Schluss.

Danke, dass ihr bis hierher gelesen habt. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Fifadoc (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

eine Anmerkung hätte ich:
schreib dabei, dass es eine Maus ist xD
ich musste googeln, da mir der Name einfach gar nix gesagt hat. 

Sagen tut er mir entsprechend immer noch nix, aber ich bin gespannt, was ein (für mich) Noname Produkt in edler Verpackung so drauf hat.


----------



## pixelflair (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> eine Anmerkung hätte ich:
> schreib dabei, dass es eine Maus ist xD
> ich musste googeln, da mir der Name einfach gar nix gesagt hat.
> 
> Sagen tut er mir entsprechend immer noch nix, aber ich bin gespannt, was ein (für mich) Noname Produkt in edler Verpackung so drauf hat.


 

für dich NoName  Wir "Zocker" warten auf die Roccat Produkte schon ewig  Ist ne Firma aus Speedlink und glaub noch 2 Firmen ;D quasi einmal im MischMasch bitte


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wäre schön wenn die Maus mit anderen Mäusen ins Verhältniss gestzt wird z.B MX Revolution?


----------



## Fifadoc (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> für dich NoName  Wir "Zocker" warten auf die Roccat Produkte schon ewig  Ist ne Firma aus Speedlink und glaub noch 2 Firmen ;D quasi einmal im MischMasch bitte



Na wenn das Teil echt so sehnsüchtig erwartet wird, dann hoff ich mal, dass Klutten von einem "nur fliegen ist schöner" gefühl berichten wird


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ey, aber den Test des Roccat Taito überlässt du dennoch mir!
Hab mir das Teil ja nicht umsonst gekauft!


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Im ersten Post tut sich was. Weiter geht es morgen.


----------



## Kamrum (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Finde das Preview wirklich gut Aufgebaut und liest und schaut sich gut ^^ 
gute Arbeit


----------



## Fransen (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Endlich geht es los.
-->>Super, dass du sie schon testen darfst.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

uuhh hoffentlich geht der test bald weiter 
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Maus. 
Die erste die für mich seit der MX518 wieder in Frage kommt, meine neue zu werden...


----------



## Robär (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich muss noch warten und du spielst mit der Kone. Das is ganz schön unnett


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Community-Zusammenlegung hat heute viel Arbeit im Forum aufkommen lassen. Darum habe ich nur die Beschreibung des Mauspads und einige kleine Helfer-Links hinzugefügt.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*


will haben
will haben

ich find das ding sau geil
werde wenn das ding 2-3 monate aufm markt ist mal versuchen meine copperhead gegen sone bombe zu tauschen

und der test is bisher genau wie die maus auch bombe
schöne bilder und guter text

mfg


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, DCU Approved

zumindest bei der Kone gibts ja keine DCU mehr

PS: allgemein würde ich mir hier wünschen, dass die Marketing-Aussagen seitens Roccat auch kritisch betrachtet und nicht einfach hingenommen werden


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das mit der DCU (Distance-Control-Unit) werde ich nachfragen. Angekündigt wurde zumindest ein Treibersupport für die DCU, welcher aber momentan nicht vorhanden ist. Ob sie verbaut ist, sieht man der Maus auch nicht an, denn auf der Unterseite ist lediglich die zusätzliche TCU (Tracking-Control-Unit) sichtbar. Ich kläre das und berichte natürlich hier.

PS: Sei dir sicher, dass hier keinerlei Marketing-Aussagen einfach hingenommen werden. Entweder du findest Hinweise auf Angaben des Herstellers oder aber kritische Betrachtungen meinerseits. Schließlich soll der Bericht hier ein Test für Spieler sein und nicht die Beweihräucherung eines Produktes.


----------



## leboga (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Taito sieht meinem Sharkoon 1337 aber sehr ähnlich^^Ma sehn wie sie Maus an sich so ist, meine Sidewinder aus dem PCGH Abo ist mir etwas zu klobig.


----------



## Robär (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Frage: Was ist DCU und TCU?

Stehe hier gerade mächtig aufm Schlauch.


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*DCU (Distance-Control-Unit)*
soll dem Spieler die Möglichkeit geben, die Funktion des Lasers ab einer bestimmten Höhe auszusetzen. Für Low-Sense-Spieler wichtig, damit es keinen Versatz beim aufsetzen gibt.

*TCU (Tracking-Control-Unit)*
Bietet die Möglichkeit, die Maus auf jedem beliebigen Untergrund neu zu kalibrieren, damit es nicht zu Unterbrechungen bei der Abtastung kommt. Steht oben unter dem Punkt "Software".


----------



## kaliber1000 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

durch die kalibrierung soll wohl auch das Tracking optimiert werden. 

*hab mich jetzt extra deswegen ein wenig eingelesen und stell mir das irgendwie so vor: *
wenn der Laser zu stark oder schwach rauspowert kann sich das negativ auf das Tracking auswirken. mäuse haben daher einen standardwert der laserpower. ich vermute das ist auch ein grund warum verschiedene lasermäuse unterschiedlich auf versch. mauspads performen.

Bei starken Laser (wenn das so ein Standardwert ist) kann z.B. auch der abstand höher werden nach dem der laser beim umsetzen der maus nicht mehr abtastet >PICKUP?. 
ist er zu gering könnte aber wieder das tracking leiden. wenn die tcu also funktioniert wie beschrieben ist es ein nettes feature. tracking am besten mit paint mal testen, einfach ne farbe nehmen und mitm pinsel megaschnell die maus übers pad rüberziehn und dabei malen. da sieht man dann anhand der linie wann das tracking abbricht. es gibt angeblich auch software für sowas, nur wo? merken wird man das mitm tracking aber nur beim spielen, nicht unter windows denke ich da die sensoren ja doch sehr ähnlich sind sonst.


----------



## Robär (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@ Klutten 

Danke dir für die Aufklärung. Auch nen bissl dumm von mir - hab die schon seit Ewigkeiten bestellt und dennoch kenne ich deren Funktionen nicht...


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sag mal Klutten, hast du meinen ersten Post auf Seite 1 nicht gelesen? 
Jetzt kann ich meinen Lesertest zur Roccat Valo schließen! Vielen, vielen Dank! 

Dennoch schöner Test!


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Öhm, was soll ich denn machen? Ich stehe seit 2 Monaten mit Roccat in Verbindung und außerdem ist das hier kein Wettbewerb. Jeder hier wird sich freuen, wenn er einen zweiten Test zum Vergleich hat, da wir nicht unbedingt die gleichen Ergebnisse erarbeiten. Ich würde mich über deinen Test trotzdem freuen. Denk doch mal an die Lesertests. Da sind manchmal zehn Personen mit dem gleichen Test beschäftigt und du liest trotzdem jeden, da sie unterschiedlich geschrieben und immer interessant sind.

Wenn du übrigens die Valo (Tastatur) testen möchtest - nur zu. Ich habe nur Maus und Pad hier. Für die Tastatur stehe ich zwar weiterhin mit Roccat in Verbindung, aber da gibt es momentan keine Neuigkeiten.

Danke aber trotzdem für das Kompliment


----------



## CeresPK (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Boa Klutten ich empfinde gerade ein ganz komisches gefühl
nein Hass ist es nicht, du weißt doch das ich doch liebe
Aber ich bin ganz stark eifersüchtig auf dich wegen der Kone
bitte habe Zeit um diesen Test zu beenden den er bringt vlt. die Entscheidung für mich ob ich sie mir kaufe oder nicht.

Achja damit ich es nicht vergesse:
Der Test ist bis jetzt sehr schön 
schenkst du mir die Kone nach dem Test


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Problem ist hier allerdings dass es sich ja nicht um ein "großes" Stück Hardware wie in den Lesertests handelt sondern "nur" um ein Mauspad!
Wer benötigt für soetwas schon *2* Tests?
Ich werde ihn jetzt dennoch zuende führen! 

Zur Valo, ich meinte Taito, entschuldigung!


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meinetwegen könnte es noch mehr Tests darüber geben. Gute Hardware - und sei es nur ein Mauspad - muss ausgiebig getestet werden.

Gib mal den Link zu deinem Test. Finde den gerade nicht.

@Cerspk91
Nö. Obwohl ich aufgrund der Community-Zusammenlegung nicht zügig weiter komme, steht für mich schon jetzt fest, dass die Kone das geilste Stück Hardware momentan ist. Die gebe ich nicht mehr freiwillig her.

PS: Was steht denn da so kleingedruckt und undeutlich???


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

 Klick mich feste!

Ist derzeit leider noch im Ruhestand, da ich momentan meinen Keller renoviere werde ich den Test auf nach die Ferien verschieben!


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab nen Abo gemacht. Beeil dich mit deinem Keller, damit es was zu lesen gibt. Beim Geruch sind wir uns ja schon mal einig. ^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Hab nen Abo gemacht.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


>



das heißt, dass er sieht, wenn was neues in den thread passiert...


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Dadurch werde ich benachrichtigt, wenn es was Neues  bei dir gibt. Schau dir mal die tollen Funktionen des Forums an. Das Abo findest du oben rechts unter "Themen-Optionen"


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Dadurch werde ich benachrichtigt, wenn es was Neues  bei dir gibt.



zu spät


----------



## CeresPK (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Klutten benutzt du die Kone eig. gerade?
Wenn ja wie ist das im Surfen so bin von der MX518 gewöhnt immer wenn ich ein Fenster zurück will das ich einfach nur die große Daumentaste drücken muss ist das bei der Kone genau so einfach und schön?
denn wenn nicht hat sich die Maus gleich für mich erledigt


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Klutten benutzt du die Kone eig. gerade?
> Wenn ja wie ist das im Surfen so bin von der MX518 gewöhnt immer wenn ich ein Fenster zurück will das ich einfach nur die große Daumentaste drücken muss ist das bei der Kone genau so einfach und schön?
> denn wenn nicht hat sich die Maus gleich für mich erledigt



gute frage. würde mich auch interessieren.

AUSFÜHRLICHE beschreibung des feelings. Wir wollen Emotionen sehen, Drama Baby


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja ja Bruce 

Wie gesagt, es geht gerade schleppend vorwärts, da das Forum gerade mächtig Arbeit verursacht ^^ ...aber es kommt heute noch was. Als Vergeich dienen:

- MX518
- MX1000 Laser


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Als Vergeich dienen:
> 
> - MX518



perfekt. du bist ein traum


----------



## CeresPK (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja das find ich gut dann kann ich mir mehr unter der Kone Vorstellen wenn du eine MX518 zum vergleich nimmst


----------



## SCUX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

da ist die *Sidewinder X8* noch garnicht auf dem Markt,
schon wünscht man sich ne Kabellose *KONE*...........

*Gewichte werden durch hochleistungs Uhrenbatarien ersetzt und ab geht die*​Party​ 
lasst mich einen Tag auf den Chefsessel dieser innovativen Firma, und ich geb noch ein *Wireless Keyboard* dazu welches im Set mit dem Kabellosen *Headset inkl Mikrofon* und der Maus nur einen einzigen Empfänger braucht 

*und das Alles in der ultracoolen Roccatüblichen Aufmachung*​ 
Das Alles bringt dann der Weihnachtsmann im Geschenkset für 299€urogeld​ 
EDIT:
ach ja, schöner Test Klutten


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bei dem vorpost wünscht man sich doch die ganzen einstellungen des neuen Forums weg.

Sieht ja aus wie im Kindergarten...
Wo bleibt die alte gute deutsche sachliche Nüchternheit...
naja, da hat man glatt das Gefühl man wird alt


----------



## CeresPK (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> bei dem vorpost wünscht man sich doch die ganzen einstellungen des neuen Forums weg.
> 
> Sieht ja aus wie im Kindergarten...
> Wo bleibt die alte gute deutsche sachliche Nüchternheit...
> naja, da hat man glatt das Gefühl man wird alt


******* das gefühl hatte ich auch grade nur das ich erst 17 bin
dabei fühle ich mich noch gar nicht so alt


----------



## SCUX (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Sieht ja aus wie im Kindergarten...


ja stimmt schon, alles in* Schwarz* ist viel erwachsener 


> Wo bleibt die alte gute deutsche sachliche Nüchternheit...


keine Angst, die langeweile wirst du schon aufrecht halten 


> naja, da hat man glatt das Gefühl man wird alt


ja das Gefühl hatte ich auch mit 30Jahren, allerdings im Zusammenhang wenn man dutzende Post liest die irgendwie alle gleich aussehn 

Farben und Stil sind halt doch Innhaltsvernichtend


----------



## CentaX (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Maus:
Wenn du zB bei den Lichteffekten ''Pulsating'' oder ''Blinking'' einstellst, blinkt die maus dann nur oder fangen die LEDs an, langsam stärker zu leuchten?
Ich kann das grad nicht so beschreiben, aber ist der Übergang hart oder weich?
Und wie isses bei ''rotating color''?
Schonmal vielen Dank, ich frag mich das aber schon sooo lange xD


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



kaliber1000 schrieb:


> durch die kalibrierung soll wohl auch das Tracking optimiert werden.
> 
> *hab mich jetzt extra deswegen ein wenig eingelesen und stell mir das irgendwie so vor: *
> wenn der Laser zu stark oder schwach rauspowert kann sich das negativ auf das Tracking auswirken. mäuse haben daher einen standardwert der laserpower. ich vermute das ist auch ein grund warum verschiedene lasermäuse unterschiedlich auf versch. mauspads performen.
> ...


interessant wäre zu wissen ob nur der Laser angepasst wird (Output-Power, Wellenlänge?) oder auch gewisse Sensor-Parameter

die etwas ältere Hades Ares H1 lässt gewissen manuelle Sensor-Einstellungen zu, welche aber nicht dokumentiert sind bzw. nicht erklärt werden (muss mir die Maus endlich mal besorgen )

die eigentliche Frage ist aber wie gut ist das Tracking der Kone z.B. im Vergleich zur G9 (dürften auf dem gleichen Sensor basieren), Pad-Kompatibilität dürfte dank TCU sehr gut (auch wenn die G9 nicht unbedingt als zickig in der Hinsicht bekannt ist)
LOD (lift of distance) wahrscheinlich auch (irgendwo hat einer gemeint sie sein ein wenig höher als bei seiner Habu, deren Sensor aber eine schlechtere Performance hat)

Vergleichbare Werte zw. diversen Nagern lassen sich nur mit einem maschinellen Aufbau erreichen. Das hat bisher nur Sujoy (öffentlich) gemacht (ESReality MouseScore 2007), die diversen Maus- u. Sensorhersteller dürften natürlich ähnliches Test-Equipment haben.
Leider hat Sujoy das Equipment nicht mehr.

Ne Software gibts von A4Tech (MiceJudge), hab sie selber aber noch nicht getestet


----------



## kaliber1000 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@bullveyr
woher kennst du dich eigentlich so gut aus? 
also wenn die theorie soweit stimmt... dann könnte man den pickup ja irgendwie so richtig klein machen: maus auf nem grauen pad oder heller als schwarz mit tcu kalibrieren. grau reflektiert ja mehr als schwarz, dann dürfte der laser ja mit etwas weniger power eingestellt werden. dann aber auf nem schwarzen pad benutzen. *grübel

hoff meine kommt montag dann werd ich mal berichten


----------



## Janny (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sehr schön, liest sich super und klasse Bilder..
Die Verpackung und die Gewichte, wen man nicht weiß was es ist, denkt man das is nen Sprengsatz oder so 

lG


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Materialanmutung und Erscheinungsbild hinzugefügt.

...Fragen beantworte ich morgen. Heute ist es schon zu spät geworden.


----------



## CentaX (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Preview] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Müsste es nicht eigentlich ''heute'' heißen?^^ War ja schon der 4. 
Würd mich freuen, wenn du auch meine Frage beantworten könntest 



CentaX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Maus:
> Wenn du zB bei den Lichteffekten ''Pulsating'' oder ''Blinking'' einstellst, blinkt die maus dann nur oder fangen die LEDs an, langsam stärker zu leuchten?
> Ich kann das grad nicht so beschreiben, aber ist der Übergang hart oder weich?
> Und wie isses bei ''rotating color''?
> Schonmal vielen Dank, ich frag mich das aber schon sooo lange xD



Am besten noch ein Video  Das muss aber wirklich nich sein, wär aber klasse 
Schonmal besten dank... Will auch ne Kone 
Atm reicht aber noch die g9... neue Boxen sind wichtiger... >.<


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Deine Fragen habe ich vor einer Stunde beantwortet. Steht unter dem Punkt "Software".


----------



## CentaX (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Oops, ok, vielen Dank^^
Da hab ich gar nicht hingeguckt^^


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Was für mich als Linux User interessant ist: Wie sieht das mit den Farben aus? Werden die auf der Maus gespeichert? Also leuchtet die Maus auch schon in den von dir gespeicherten Farben wenn du den PC bootest, oder kommt das erst mit einem Laden des Treibers?


----------



## kaliber1000 (4. Oktober 2008)

wird drin gespeichert

meine ist heut leider nicht gekommen, na mal schauen ups liefert ja bis 18:00 

@klutten:
hast du das mit dem "smooth color fade" einstellungen mal getestet?
ROCCAT STUDIOS V2.0


----------



## rabensang (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Geiles Review.

Kannst du mal ein Video von den Farbeinstellungen machen.

Wäre es für dich möglich die Kone mit der G9 zu vergleichen?


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@k-b
Da im Speicher der Maus komplette Profile abgelegt werden, sollte das auch unter Linux funktionieren. Während der Rechner bootet blinkt zwar die ein oder andere LED, ändert aber nicht die eingestellte Farbe.

@rabensang
Ein Video zu drehen sollte nicht unbedingt die Unmöglichkeit sein, vor dem nächsten Wochenende werde ich das aber leider nicht in Angriff nehmen können. Ein Vergleich ist nur mit den beiden von mir genannten Logitech-Mäusen möglich. 

@kaliber1000
Bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen. Teste das aber noch einmal.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*gg* Doppelpost

Unterpunkt - Handlichkeit, Größe und Technik hinzugefügt.


----------



## Edguy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Amazon hat mein Mäuschen auf die Reise geschickt 
*freu*


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

geil dann wird meine vlt auch schon Montag verschickt


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> @k-b
> Da im Speicher der Maus komplette Profile abgelegt werden, sollte das auch unter Linux funktionieren. Während der Rechner bootet blinkt zwar die ein oder andere LED, ändert aber nicht die eingestellte Farbe.


Also brauche ich doch einen Treiber? Weil ich vermute halt, dass ich sie über nen normalen Treiber ansprechen muss, und erst mal die Interrupts der Maustasten herausfinden muss um sie individuell belegen muss. Also habe ich keinen Treiber der von Roccat kommt zur Verfügung.

Also was genau meinst du damit, dass die eine oder andere LED blinkt? So wie du sie eingestellt hattest?  Ich befürchte ja nicht..


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die LEDs blinken bestimmt durch die fehlende Stromzufuhr.
bei optischen Mäusen kan man ja auch beobachten das das rote Lämpchen unten immer mal blinkt.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Maus hat aber Strom wenn der PC an ist ^^


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

aber beim booten vlt. nicht.
Klutten hat ja nur davon gesprochen das die Maus beim booten blinkt!


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Natürlich auch beim booten. Wie kommst du sonst mit einer USB-Tastatur ins BIOS?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

erst nach etwa 5 sekunden komme ich ins Bios rein weil mein Borad vorher noch keine Befehle meiner G15 entgegennimmt und es war auch nur eine vermutung weil der Optische sensor meiner MX518 beim Booten immer blinkt


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@k-b
Die Maus leuchtet bereits im Serienzustand hinten in einem dunklen blau und vorne etwas heller. Somit wird sie auch unter Linux leuchten - testen kann ich es leider nicht. Das Blinken kommt meiner Meinung nach von der Initialisierung. Das gleiche Blinken tritt auf, wenn Einstellungen im Treiber vorgenommen und auf der Maus gespeichert werden. Ohne den Treiber wirst du aber keine Optionen ändern können.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Kannst du nicht mal ein rotes leuchten drauf machen, und das dann an einem PC anstöpseln wo die Treiber nicht drauf sind?  LAptop oder so. Und dann würde mich interessieren ob sie rot oder blau leuchtet


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Kann ich. Mache ich gleich nach meinem morgendlichen ...äh Mittagsrundgang im Forum ^^


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Danke dir!! 

So erwachsen und rational man beim Hardwarekauf sein will .. dieses leuchten ist halt doch verleitend - eyecandy. Außerdem hab ich schon seit 2 Jahren die G5 (1st rev) und will ma lwieder n neues Spielzeug


----------



## kaliber1000 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

laut roccat werden alle einstellungen in der maus gespeichert. also wenn du unter windows alles einstellst und dann linux fährst sollten die einstellungen erhalten sein.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, getestet und es funktioniert auch. Die Maus leuchtet auch an einem PC ohne Treiber in der eingestellten Farbe. Ich habe das Profil nach der Änderung nicht mal gespeichert, dass geschieht anscheinend automatisch bei der Übernahme der Einstellungen. Hier mal zwei schnelle Bilder mit gedimmten Licht. Richtig romantisch.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Du bist mein Held! Danke!!  Jetzt kann ja auch ich bedenkenlos zugreifen


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Klutten Schatzi kannst du etwas dazu sagen wie das mit den Treibern für Vista x64 ist.
funzt der Treiber auch so? hast du die Möglichkeit das zu testen.
Ich bilde mir ein das du doch Vistax64 nutzt!
Mit welchem OS nutzt du die Maus?


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ein Test auf einem 64-Bit-System erübrigt sich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, da es noch keinen passenden Treiber gibt. Roccat sagt aber zu, dass dieser mit der Auslieferung der Maus zur Verfügung stehen soll. Ich habe die Kone bis jetzt nur mit Windows XP und Vista in 32Bit getestet. Unterschiede habe ich keine feststellen können.


----------



## Robär (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Waaaaaaaaaaas??? Es gibt kein x64 Treiber? Hallo, kann doch net sein, was meinst du Klutten Maus stornieren? Hab nämlich Vista x64.

Find ich ne Frechheit sowas.


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Robär schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaas??? Es gibt kein x64 Treiber? Hallo, kann doch net sein, was meinst du Klutten Maus stornieren? Hab nämlich Vista x64.
> 
> Find ich ne Frechheit sowas.



Blub... richtig lesen...



Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Test auf einem 64-Bit-System erübrigt sich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, da es noch keinen passenden Treiber gibt. *Roccat sagt aber zu, dass dieser mit der Auslieferung der Maus zur Verfügung stehen soll.* Ich habe die Kone bis jetzt nur mit Windows XP und Vista in 32Bit getestet. Unterschiede habe ich keine feststellen können.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Klutten Schatzi ich muss dir da mal was zeigen
Ich habe mal schnell den aktuellen Treiber installiert (obwohl meine Kone noch gar nicht da ist)
und siehe da es geht und im Instlationsordner habe ich auch was feines entdeckt

also an alle x64 nutzer: Ihr müsst eure Maus nicht stornieren


----------



## Robär (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@CentaX

Jo entschuldigung, hab gerade bei Roccat mal vorbeigeschaut, die sagen soll in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Tut mir leid


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Robär schrieb:


> @CentaX
> 
> Jo entschuldigung, hab gerade bei Roccat mal vorbeigeschaut, die sagen soll in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Tut mir leid


hast du direkt ne Mail an die geschrieben
oder nur die knowledgebase durchgelesen???
also ich würde mal behaupten das der aktuelle treiber schon einen x64 pfad hat


----------



## Robär (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich war nur auf der Homepage und dann auf der Knowledgebase. Da steht:



			
				Roccat schrieb:
			
		

> Question: When will there be a Vista 64 Bit driver for the Kone?
> 
> Answer: Although in the past weeks it has been unsure if we will have the Vista 64 Bit driver finished in time, we can now assure you that the driver will be up and running within the first few days after the release of the Kone.



Bei den Treibern die man laden kann steht nur "Windows XP 32 Bit, Windows Vista 32 Bit"

Aber wie du nun schon festgestellt hast scheint es ja zu funktionieren.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hast du dir mal meinen anhang von vorhin angesehen


----------



## Robär (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jup nur leider zu spät... Da hatte ich meinen Post gerade schon geschrieben...sollte vllt mal die Tabs wieder aktualisieren 

Na dann kann ich mich jetzt weiter auf die Maus freuen.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Robär schrieb:


> Jup nur leider zu spät... Da hatte ich meinen Post gerade schon geschrieben...sollte vllt mal die Tabs wieder aktualisieren
> 
> Na dann kann ich mich jetzt weiter auf die Maus freuen.


Ich auch
nur verstehe ich nicht wieso Roccat das nicht angibt


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe am Donnerstag noch eine aktuelle Treiber-CD von Roccat bekommen und auf dieser ist noch kein 64Bit-Treiber enthalten. Ebenso wenig auf der Homepage von Roccat. Dort liest man auch nur das, was mir bekannt ist. Der Treiber wird in den ersten Tage der Verfügbarkeit der Maus erhältlich sein. Anscheinend hast du noch ein Treiberpaket aus der Betaphase - dort wurde ja schon mit 64Bit getestet. Einfach mal abwarten. Roccat wird sich schon bewusst sein, dass viele Spieler mittlerweile auf Vista 64Bit umgestiegen sind.

...Performance und Gewichte hinzugefügt.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe am Donnerstag noch eine aktuelle Treiber-CD von Roccat bekommen und auf dieser ist noch kein 64Bit-Treiber enthalten. Ebenso wenig auf der Homepage von Roccat. Dort liest man auch nur das, was mir bekannt ist. Der Treiber wird in den ersten Tage der Verfügbarkeit der Maus erhältlich sein. Anscheinend hast du noch ein Treiberpaket aus der Betaphase - dort wurde ja schon mit 64Bit getestet. Einfach mal abwarten. Roccat wird sich schon bewusst sein, dass viele Spieler mittlerweile auf Vista 64Bit umgestiegen sind.
> 
> ...Performance und Gewichte hinzugefügt.


ich hebe einfach die aktuelle Version 1.28 runtergeladen.
Install ging auch ohne Probs (außer der Meldung das ich doch bitte gerne die, noch, nicht vorhandene Maus anschließen möchte)

BTT: Schön geschrieben


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Robär schrieb:


> @CentaX
> 
> Jo entschuldigung, hab gerade bei Roccat mal vorbeigeschaut, die sagen soll in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Tut mir leid



Macht doch nichts, passiert mir auch oft genug


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe fertig. Wer noch weitere Details wissen möchte, der lasse es mich wissen.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig. Wer noch weitere Details wissen möchte, der lasse es mich wissen.


wirklich schön geschrieben Klutten


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ahh mir ist grade eben noch ne Frage eingefallen.
Wie siehts den aus mit der Kabelverlegung unter einer G15 und kann die Kone an der G15 angeschlossen werden?
Oder verbraucht sie so viel Strom das das nicht geht?


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Warum willst du das Kabel unter der G15 durch führen?! Da ist es dir doch nur selbst im Weg.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nope also wenn das Kabel so ist wie bei der MX518, rolle ich das Kabel ein wenig auf und verstecke es unter der Tasta. und so habe ich weniger Kabelsalat aufm Schreibtisch


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Kabel der Kone ist um 0,4 Millimeter dünner als das der MX518.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Kannst du auch sagen ob die G15 die Kone mit Strom versorgen kann oder nicht?
Aber ich glaube du hattest keine G15, stimmt doch?
Dann wird ja höchste Zeit dir eine zu kaufen
Oder wartest du auf die Valo?


----------



## Robär (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sehr sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test 

Freue mich wie nie zuvor auf meine Kone.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Nö, so ein Firlefanz wie die G15  kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Aktuell bin ich mit Dinovo Edge und Dinovo Media Desktop Bluetooth unterwegs


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

OK Ich hoffe die Kone kommt am Dienstag da werde ich es ja dann sehen.
Boa Klutten wegen dir freue ich mich jetzt noch mehr auf dieses Schmuckstück


----------



## Bullveyr (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



kaliber1000 schrieb:


> @bullveyr
> woher kennst du dich eigentlich so gut aus?


zum einen kriegt man in den Foren natürlich einiges mit, wenn man sich dafür interessiert, aber hauptsächlich hab ich mich eben in die Dokumentation der diversen Sensor-Hersteller eingelesen (Avago ist da sehr ausführlich)

hab heute auch ein (längeres) äußerst interessantes Gespräch mit dem R&D Manager eines Mausherstellers geführt, u.a. haben wir uns auch ein wenig über die Kone ausgelassen  (Pro-Aim Gaming Sensor --> lol, TurboCore --> rofl, 
ein wenig über die TCU spekuliert --> etwas skeptisch) 



> also wenn die theorie soweit stimmt... dann könnte man den pickup ja irgendwie so richtig klein machen: maus auf nem grauen pad oder heller als schwarz mit tcu kalibrieren. grau reflektiert ja mehr als schwarz, dann dürfte der laser ja mit etwas weniger power eingestellt werden. dann aber auf nem schwarzen pad benutzen. *grübel
> 
> hoff meine kommt montag dann werd ich mal berichten


so einfach wird es kaum sein, Farbe ist eine Sache aber dazu kommt noch glänzend oder matt, Struktur allgemein, grob- oder feinkörnig

kann mal bitte einer der Kone-Besitzer im Handbuch (oder Verpackung) nachsehen ob etwas zum Eye Safety Zertifikat steht

@Klutten


> Die Maus selbst liegt mit 117 Gramm Gewicht (ohne Kabel) auf dem Niveau vieler Gamer-Mäuse und ist damit recht leicht. Aufgrund der vielen Technik sind aber kaum geringere Gewichte erzielbar - form follows function.
> 
> Das Verhalten der Maus auf dem Taito ist wirklich merklich Unterschiedlich. Ohne Gewicht ist sie mir persönlich zu leicht und nicht präzise genug. High-Senser werden diesen Umstand natürlich begrüßen, bedeutet doch für sie jedes Gramm Gewicht ein mehr an Trägheit. Mit steigendem Gewicht wird die Maus für mich als Mid-Sense-Spieler deutlich interessanter, daher tendiere ich zum Schwersten, dem 20-Gramm-Gewicht. Die Kone reagiert für mich dadurch viel präziser, Anlaufschwierigkeiten aufgrund der größeren Massenträgheit sind nicht zu spüren.


genau das ist das Problem, dass ich mit der Kone habe:

Features (sinnvoll oder Marketing sei mal dahingestellt) auf Kosten des Gewichtes

Ich teile deine "These" bezüglich Gewicht (geringes Gewicht besser für Highsenser) nicht unbedingt, einerseits ist es natürlich Präferenz zum anderen aber legen sehr viel Low-Senser wert auf ein niedriges Gewicht, genauso wie viele High-Senser eine relativ schwere Maus bevorzugen

PS: falls du technische Fragen hast schreib mir ne PM, vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen, der Sensor ist übrigens der gleiche wie bei der G9 (Avago ADNS-6090)

PPS: hasst du bei Roccat bezüglich TCU angefragt?


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Danke erst mal für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Ich werde die Tage auf dich zurück kommen.

Nachgefragt? Es ist Wochenende. ^^


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ups, ich hab die PM ja am Freitag geschrieben, das war bei euch ja auch noch Feiertag (auch wenn es nichts zu feiern gibt )


----------



## COD3-Soccer (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

was ist den jetzt mit dem Pad gib dazu bitte auch mal ein Fazit ab ja?
und wo hasst du diese Maus gekauft bei z.b. amazon haben die die erst in 4 wochen?!
(haben die mir gesagt)


----------



## SCUX (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Klutten;
"beantrage" mal als nächstes bitte die Sidewinder X8 
und schrieb auch so einen schönen ausführlichen Test


----------



## Robär (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



COD3-Soccer schrieb:


> was ist den jetzt mit dem Pad gib dazu bitte auch mal ein Fazit ab ja?
> und wo hasst du diese Maus gekauft bei z.b. amazon haben die die erst in 4 wochen?!
> (haben die mir gesagt)



Er hat sie meines Wissens nach direkt von Roccat zum testen.


----------



## Edguy (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So.......

Roccat kam heute mit der Post und ich habe mich gerade etwas mit ihr befasst.
Erstmal Entwarnung für alle 64bit´ler. Die aktuellen Treiber auf der Homepage sind wohl unter Vista 64bit (ult.) funktionstüchtig. Hatte zuvor eine MX 700 kabellos.

Installed Driver Version: 1.28
Installed Firmware Version: 1.31 


Dem schönen Review von Klutten ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Ich kann bestätigen, dass der Pulsierenden Effekt nicht funktioniert.

Ergonomie gelungen und die Beschichtung der Tasten ist wohl am besten als "absolut handschmeichelnd" zu bezeichnen (da faßt sich eine MX700 richtig kalt an).
Zusammen mit einem Sense Mauspad würde ich die Gleiteigenschaften noch als gut einstufen. Zuvor nutzte ich Mausglides mit einem Glidetapes-Mauspad und das Gleiten war wesentlich besser (da schwebte die MX700 quasi).
Zweigeteilter Meinung bin ich beim Mausrad: ich hatte noch nie ein leiseres und sanfteres Einrasten. Der Klick beim Mausrad ist dagegen enorm hart; ich dachte zuerst es läßt sich gar nicht drücken. Für mich, als Nutzer der Mausradtaste aus Gewöhnung, ein grober Schnitzer und klarer Negativpunkt.
Das Mausrad steht höher hervor als bei der MX700, deshalb läßt sich auch die Taste vor dem Mausrad wesentlich schlechter erreichen.

Im Großen und Ganzen (nach ca. 1 Stunde Test) ziehe ich die Kone der MX700 vor, weil sie vor allem sehr angenehm unter der Hand liegt. Somit werde ich wohl die MX700 in Rente schicken, wenn auch mit einem weinenden Auge.


----------



## fA!nT (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hi Leute,

auch ich bin ein 'Roccat - Taito'-Besitzer und dies schon seit längerem.
Warum und Wie? 
Nun ich bin einer der glücklichen Leute die so ein Riesenpad auf der GC2008 abstauben durften. 
So jetzt aber zum wesentlichen... meinen Erfahrungen:

Ich habe das Pad mit meiner alten G5 und mit meiner neuen (ebenfalls auf der GC2008 gewonnenen  ) Lachesis getestet. 
Als Fazit kann man eigentlich nur eins sagen, es ist ein wirklicher P/L-Hammer!
Ein Pad mit riesigen Ausmaßen und einer wirklich schnellen und robusten Oberfläsche für 15€. Da kann Branchenriese Razer nicht wirklich mithalten... zmd. wenn es nach meiner Meinung geht


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@Edguy wann hast du denn die Kone Bei Amazon vorbestellt??


----------



## Edguy (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> @Edguy wann hast du denn die Kone Bei Amazon vorbestellt??


Am 1. März 2008


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@COD3-Soccer
Ein Fazit und kleinen Vergleich mit einem Razer eXactMat werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch schreiben. Allerdings bin ich momentan zu 110% ausgelastet. 

Die Maus hat mir Roccat freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Edguy schrieb:


> Am 1. März 2008


Ach du heilige Sch***e da kann ich ja noch lange auf meine warten wenn erstmal alle versorgt werden die vor mir bestellt haben


----------



## COD3-Soccer (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> @COD3-Soccer
> Ein Fazit und kleinen Vergleich mit einem Razer eXactMat werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch schreiben. Allerdings bin ich momentan zu 110% ausgelastet.
> 
> Die Maus hat mir Roccat freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt.




Ok Dankeschön der Test über die Maus ist übrigens spitze!!!!!!


----------



## COD3-Soccer (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

auf dieser seite gibt es scheinbar die Roccat kone
Mouse Roccat Kone Gaming Mouse kaufen günstig


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

...da steht "Lieferbar in 2-5 Tagen" - und das deckt sich ja in etwa mit dem Release-Datum.


----------



## COD3-Soccer (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Auf anderen seiten steht voraussichtlicher liefertermin 3-4 wochen dagegen ist 2-5 tage nix ^^
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich habe bis jetzt nur Seiten gesehen wo steht 7.10 oder 10.10.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Der Preis der Kone ist bei Amazon mal schnell um satte 5€ nach oben geschossen nur gut das ich sie noch für 64€bekomme

EDIT und wo wir grade bei 64 sind ratet mal was es auf der Roccat Seite jetzt feines gibt


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Sch***e da kann ich ja noch lange auf meine warten wenn erstmal alle versorgt werden die vor mir bestellt haben


denke ich nicht! Das liegt einfach daran, dass die noch net verfügbar sind. Die werden einfach ausgeliefert wenn sie Released werden  Bin sicher, dass du jetzt mehr rumheulst als du nacher warten musst. Also Kopf hoch! 

Ich werde mir doczh nicht so schnell eine holen.
Habe die 60 Euro jetzt in nen weiteren PS3-Player investiert. Dazu noch 60 Euro für Kaya Yanar Karten für meine Freundin zum BD, und dann nochmal 70 diesen Monat wenn Little big Planet rauskommt 
Das wird mir alles zuviel, muss ich wohl noch etwas warten. Vielleicht fällt ja der Preis. Achja, nicht zu vergessen den TV für 500 der gestern kam  
Ein Student im Konsumrausch 

Naja auf jeden Fall ist das meine präferierte Maus, wenn wieder Geld da ist. Danke Klutten! 
Over and out.


----------



## SkandaloeS (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

Ich selber besitze die Kone jetzt seid dem 29.09.
Und ich muss sagen, das es sich bei der Maus, um eine der besten handelt die ich jemals besessen habe.

Witzigerweise setzen sich bei mir die letzten vier Ziffern auf der ID-Card auch aus dem 1337 zusammen. 

Eins jedoch ist mir aufgefallen.
Wieso, ummantelt Roccat das Kabel der Kone nicht, wie es eben andere Hersteller bei Ihren Mäusen tun?

Wie gesagt, mit der Kone hat Roccat eine Maus auf den Markt gebracht, welche anderen Nagern alá G9, Lachesis und anderen in nichts nachsteht


----------



## Robär (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meine wurde heute verschickt zusammen mit dem Taito


----------



## messir (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

test ist OK ( lesenwert auf jedenfall ) kling aber so das du mehr die maus bevorzugst und die 9,8/10 punkten , wie kommst du den auf so nen zahl ?? wie hast du den die punkten verteilt ? 
Ich ergebe dein test die note 7,2/10 . frag mich nicht wie ich auf so ne note komme, einfahr nur spontan lol


----------



## moddingfreaX (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sehr schöner Test,Klutten!
Allerdings hättest du ein bisschen mehr auf die optischen Funktionen der kone eingehen und diese bebildert schildern können. Die schicken Leuchteffekte sind ja nicht umsonst


----------



## Fryman112 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Der test is auf jeden mal gelungen würde ich sagen. diese maus sieht auch schon geil aus werde ich mir vieleicht irgentwann hohlen aber erst mal reicht mit meine razer copperhead


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

auch von mir: Toller Test ^^ 
Find es cool, wie du die bilder in szene gesetzt hast... hast du die wirklich selbst geknippst? ^^ 

von mir:  von 10 

weiter so !!! ^^

gruß KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## Menthe (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jo sehr schöner Test Klutten. Weißt du vlt. auch wann die Roccat Valo kommt????


----------



## Robär (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab heute meine Kone und mein Taito bekommen. Hab nen bissl die Ausmaße des Taito unterschätzt...  mein altes war halb so groß. Aber geil. Die Maus fliegt regelrecht drüber. Übrigens bin ich High Sense Spieler und hab 5g an Gewicht drin.

Edit: Klutten findest du die Ränder (halt da wo geschnitten wurde) des Taito nicht ganz schön rau? Also finde das könnte man zumindest erwähnen. Kratzt nämlich manchmal nen bissl.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache: Die Kone gibt es aktuell in wenigen Stückzahlen bei unserem Partner 3Dsupply.

3Dsupply · ROC-11-500 Kone Gaming Mouse


----------



## rabensang (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache: Die Kone gibt es aktuell in wenigen Stückzahlen bei unserem Partner 3Dsupply.
> 
> 3Dsupply · ROC-11-500 Kone Gaming Mouse



Hat aber auch in ordentlichen Preis......


----------



## moddingfreaX (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache: Die Kone gibt es aktuell in wenigen Stückzahlen bei unserem Partner 3Dsupply.
> 
> 3Dsupply · ROC-11-500 Kone Gaming Mouse




77,99 Euro exkl. VK... da warte ich lieber noch etwas


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Robär schrieb:


> Edit: Klutten findest du die Ränder (halt da wo geschnitten wurde) des Taito nicht ganz schön rau? Also finde das könnte man zumindest erwähnen. Kratzt nämlich manchmal nen bissl.



Hätte ich das Gefühl gehabt, sie seien rau, so hätte ich das auch geschrieben. Wie du aber auf meinem einen Foto (das mit der Vergrößerung) sehen kannst, sind meine Kanten sehr sauber geschnitten - daher empfinde ich auch kein Kratzen, nicht mal am Unterarm, wenn er direkt auf der Kante liegt. Von daher kann ich dein Empfinden leider nicht teilen.


----------



## Robär (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Alles klar, war eigentlich ne dumme Frage. So ausführlich und genau wie du geschrieben hast.

Hab ich anscheinend, wie immer, nen Montagsprodukt bekommen.


----------



## rabensang (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich muss zur Zeit auch feststellen, dass durch die extrem hohe Produktion, die gleichen Sachen sehr unterschiedliche Qualitäten aufweisen.

Schade eigentlich........


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sehr schöner Test Klutten 
Ich habe das Roccat Sense Mousepad das auch sehr gut ist,und die Mouse werde ich mir auch mal zulegen,da ich schon fast alles an Spiele "Mäuse" hatte.Ich denke die wird mir gefallen 



Robär schrieb:


> Edit: Klutten findest du die Ränder (halt da wo geschnitten wurde) des Taito nicht ganz schön rau? Also finde das könnte man zumindest erwähnen. Kratzt nämlich manchmal nen bissl.



Ist bei allen Roccat Mousepad so


----------



## rabit (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Echt traumhaftes Gerät und die Doku da hat sich jemand echt Mühe gegeben und
ausgiebig begutachtet!

Super Klutten


----------



## Robär (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schein ja doch net der einzige sein. Aber naja solangsam hat mein Unterarm die Kante abgerubbelt


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich habe damit keine Problem,ich weiß ja nicht wie du darauf rum rubbelst


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Ace schrieb:


> ich habe damit keine Problem damit,ich weiß ja nicht wie du darauf rum rubbelst



Vielleicht ist das auch besser


----------



## CyrussM (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo , 

bin stolzer besitzer einer Roccat Kone. Und erstmal das positive , es ist die beste Maus die ich jemals getestet habe. Handling und Gewicht, größe und Tastendruck alles perfekt gewählt.
Man hat wirklich ein "WOW" gefühl wenn man merkt wie schön der mauszeiger über den Desktop gleitet. In spielen wirds noch besser ^^
Hatte früher schon Mäuse die 2400dpi oder mehr hatten. Die ließen sich bei der höchsten DPI zahl aber kaum noch genau steuern, schnell ja, genau nein. Das hab ich bei der Kone nicht, selbst bei 3200 dpi ist sie genau zu steuern. Perfektes Aiming ^^

Negativ fällt bei mir der Recht hohe druck des Mausrads auf, finde es schwer bei Crysis Wars schnelle Aktionen durchzuführen ohne das ich die Waffe wechsel. 
ABER ! das kann auch nur an meiner liegen, denn (und jetzt das NEGATIVSTE) nach ca 2 Stunden schönsten Deathmatches in Crysis Wars, stellte das Mausrad den Dienst ein. Es klickt auch nicht mehr (das dreh geräusch fehlt), dreht viel schneller als vorher, hat keinen wiederstandt mehr, und das rad nach rechts zu drücken geht auch nicht. 

Ärgerlich.

Weiter gibts ein paar kleine Bugs, die Ich Roccat schon gemeldet habe, und sie geloben besserung. Äh bzw genau sagten sie: Wir können uns das nicht erklären aber arbeiten dran ^^

Nervigster bug, COD4 Multiplayer wie singelplayer , manchmal, ca 2-3 mal in zwei Stunden, drückt man die rechte maustaste und die Kone denkt ich drück aufs mausrad. Werfe also ne granate wenn ichs garnicht möchte. zum glück selten , aber nervig.

Bug bei meinem PC, wenn ich die Roccat wärend des bootens in einem USB auf dem Mainboard gesteckt habe. Es wird kein weiteres USB Gerät erkannt, weder Keyboard noch HUBs oder sonstiges. Wenn ich die kone aber an einem USB HUB stecke, dann gehts Problem los.

Weiter gehts, inzwischen Keyboard erkannt, aber PC bootet nciht weiter, was ist passiert? Pc erkennt den onboard Speicher der Kone und will nicht weiter booten, evt versucht er auch von der maus zu booten.  Roccat support schrieb dazu das ich gewisse einstellungen im Bios verändern müßte damit der rechner es nicht versucht. Aber auch das Problem konnte ich mit dem USB HUB überwinden. Da versucht der PC wohl nicht veon der Maus zu booten. Warum? Kein plan, sollte ja das selbe sein.

Nen ander Bug ist eher lustig, wie angepriesen wurden doch diese extra Langen macros, super klappt auch gut. Aber hat schon jemand versucht nen kurzes zu erstellen? ich wollte nen doppel klick, bzw dreifach. Schnell das marco erstellt, und versucht nen textdokument aufzumachen, ergebniss ist ein freez des desktops, die maustasten sind ab start des macros vertauscht, bzw ich hab zwei rechte maustasten und keine linke mehr ^^
Der desktop ist nicht abgestürzt , reagiert aber auch nicht, bis ich die software per taskmanager beende. Nen tipp vom Roccat support ist die Daumen tasten zu drücken, ab dann geht auch wieder alles. 

Der support von Roccat ist sehr schnell und nett. hat aber auch seine schwächen,
hatte mal nen bug mit dem 4d scroll rad und dem scrollen damit gemeldet,

Hm also ich schrieb (zitat):
Das 4wege scroll rad hat bei mir im normal fall keine Funktion, ich kann zwar per software zB nen "OSD DPI Switch" drauf legen und das geht, aber ich kann in keinem Fenster in der default funkion scrollen, also nach rechts oder links, weder ein schritt noch sonstwas. So komfortable wie nach links scrollen wie bei der Logitech MX1000 geht nicht (gleiche fenster, gleiche anwendung).

Ihr Antwortet:
> Die Tatsache dass das 4D Wheel nur immer einen Step nach links oder rechts
> geht beruht darauf das es möglich ist auch Macros auf Wheel left / right
> zu legen. Ein 2. Klick stoppt das Macro.

Dabei dachte ich das ich gemeldet habe das genau das nicht geht. Solche Antworten kriegen man hin und wieder.


Vieles davon hört sich auf den ersten blick recht negativ an, besondes wenn man an die doch lange Beta Phase denkt. Doch mansollte bedenken das die Maus ganz neu auf dem markt ist, und software Fehler normal sind. 
Würd ich mir die Maus wieder kaufen? Ja , würde ich, aber wenn meine ersatz maus auch wieder nen Hardware defekt im Mausrad bekommt. Tja dann dreh ich wohl durch und werde sie gegen ein anderes modell tauschen. Leider ist zur zeit keine neue maus lieferbar, kommt dienstag wohl wieder rein. dann teste ich noch mal Crysis mit der Maus, mal sehn wie lange sie durchhält.

mfg cyruss


----------



## furryhamster (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CyrussM schrieb:


> Nen ander Bug ist eher lustig, wie angepriesen wurden doch diese extra Langen macros, super klappt auch gut. Aber hat schon jemand versucht nen kurzes zu erstellen? ich wollte nen doppel klick, bzw dreifach. Schnell das marco erstellt, und versucht nen textdokument aufzumachen, ergebniss ist ein freez des desktops, die maustasten sind ab start des macros vertauscht, bzw ich hab zwei rechte maustasten und keine linke mehr ^^
> Der desktop ist nicht abgestürzt , reagiert aber auch nicht, bis ich die software per taskmanager beende. Nen tipp vom Roccat support ist die Daumen tasten zu drücken, ab dann geht auch wieder alles.
> mfg cyruss



naja lustig finde ich den bug nicht... habe mir die maus u.a. wegen dieser funktion gekauft und nu schmiert immer der desktop ab, bei mir hat noch kein makro funktioniert. hab spaßes halber einfach mal nen rechtsklick als makro gemacht... selbst da reagiert der desktop danach nicht mehr.

hoffe die beheben das bald oder weiß wer wie man das umgehen kann?


----------



## CyrussM (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Problem ist nur bei Macros unter 10 Funktionen. Also laut roccat. Umgehen nein, bleibt nur warten bis nen update kommt.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich warte ab bis Besserung eintritt!


----------



## CyrussM (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mal ne frage ist bei anderen Kones, auch das Mausrad recht schwergänig? 
Nicht das scrollen, das ist so leicht das ichs ausversehen bewege wenn ich drauf drücke.


----------



## Edguy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Edguy schrieb:


> Zweigeteilter Meinung bin ich beim Mausrad: ich hatte noch nie ein leiseres und sanfteres Einrasten. Der Klick beim Mausrad ist dagegen enorm hart; ich dachte zuerst es läßt sich gar nicht drücken. Für mich, als Nutzer der Mausradtaste aus Gewöhnung, ein grober Schnitzer und klarer Negativpunkt.



Bei meiner auch, wie ich hier erwähnte...


----------



## CyrussM (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ups das hab ich überlesen ^^

naja komme auch nur drauf, weil jetzt wo das Rad defekt ist, sich das Mausrad viel leichter drücken läßt als vorher.
Der mausrad-knopf funktioniert ja noch ^^

Hm und noch mal ne interessante Frage, auf den Gewichten der maus stehen ja angaben wie 20g, das ding wiegt aber nur 18g.
Das 15g gewicht hat auch 15g, die anderen liegen aber ca 1-2 g daneben, wie genau sollten die Angabe des Gewichts sein?


----------



## Elishah (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das sich bei einer neuen Maus das Mausrad schwer drücken lässt, war bei mir bei meiner G9am Anfang genauso. Hab dann ein paar Tage Crysis gezockt, und es geht jetzt super. 

Jetzt ist es so: Ich find die Kone einfach sau geil, und würde meinem Freund die G9 samt meinem Mauspad für 60€ verkaufen und dafür die Kone und das Taito kaufen. Ich bin sehr von der G9 verwöhnt, und möchte eigentlich eine Leistungssteigerung bekommen (nicht nur in Sachen Aussehen, weil das ist ja unübertroffen).  Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es das wirklich bringt und ich keine Enttäuschung erlebe. Im Trailer war doch auch dieses pulsierende Licht, warum geht es jetzt nicht? ich bin Clanmitglied für Crysis Wars und brauche eine Maus, bei der ich ein gutes Mausrad habe, dass nicht abkackt. Können diese Fehler per Softwareupdate behoben werden, oder wird etwas in der Produktion geändert werden müssen? Ich hab mir erst vor kurzem die G9 gekauft, ist auch super, nur die Kone schaut einfach soooo... na ihr wisst was ich meine. Sollte man noch warten zum Kauf? Lohnt sich das überhaupt?


----------



## HTS (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Bei golem.de gibts aktuell auch einen Test der "Discomaus":
Test: Roccat Kone - die Discomaus für Profizocker - Golem.de

Ist ebenfalls recht positiv ausgefallen.


----------



## btch (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Um nochmal auf die Frage von k-b zurückzukommen: Die Farbe der LEDs scheint ja gespeichert zu werden auch wenn man den Treiber nicht hat. 

Gilt das auch für die DPI Einstellung und die TCU Kalibrierung? Und insbesondere: Wenn man alle LEDs auf aus stellt, bleiben die an nem anderen PC dann auch wirklich komplett aus, auch z.B. während dieser PC bootet? (Klutten sagte da ja was von blinken.)


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja alle eimstellungen die ich unter Windows vorgenommen habe bleiben auch unter Linux.
Sogar die TCU


----------



## btch (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Danke!
Wenn der Saturn jetzt mehr als nur eine leere Kone Verpackung im Regal stehen hätte würde Ich die Maus wahrscheinlich gleich morgen kaufen


----------



## CentaX (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab auch nochmal ne Frage:
Funzt jetzt eigl der ''pulsieren''- Effekt?^^
Ich hoff stark, dass es die Kone unterm Weihnachtsbaum gibt...  Ansonsten bis zum Geburtstag im Februar warten^^


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also ich erkenne zwischen Blinken und Pulsieren kaum einen unterschied.


----------



## Klutten (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Momentan noch nicht. Es gab aber auch noch kein neues Treiberupdate.


----------



## CentaX (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Okay, vielen Dank 
So wichtig ist mir das auch nicht, ich hatte nen andren Effekt im Visier...


----------



## kwku (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Elishah schrieb:


> Das sich bei einer neuen Maus das Mausrad schwer drücken lässt, war bei mir bei meiner G9am Anfang genauso. Hab dann ein paar Tage Crysis gezockt, und es geht jetzt super.
> 
> Jetzt ist es so: Ich find die Kone einfach sau geil, und würde meinem Freund die G9 samt meinem Mauspad für 60€ verkaufen und dafür die Kone und das Taito kaufen. Ich bin sehr von der G9 verwöhnt, und möchte eigentlich eine Leistungssteigerung bekommen (nicht nur in Sachen Aussehen, weil das ist ja unübertroffen).  Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es das wirklich bringt und ich keine Enttäuschung erlebe. Im Trailer war doch auch dieses pulsierende Licht, warum geht es jetzt nicht? ich bin Clanmitglied für Crysis Wars und brauche eine Maus, bei der ich ein gutes Mausrad habe, dass nicht abkackt. Können diese Fehler per Softwareupdate behoben werden, oder wird etwas in der Produktion geändert werden müssen? Ich hab mir erst vor kurzem die G9 gekauft, ist auch super, nur die Kone schaut einfach soooo... na ihr wisst was ich meine. Sollte man noch warten zum Kauf? Lohnt sich das überhaupt?



 Nicht warten, kaufen! Spiele die Roccat Kone seit heute morgen (Amazon, frei Haus, 67,98) und bin hell begeistert. Super-Teil, liegt prima in der Hand, angenehmes Material, Mausrad ist kein Problem (lässt sich gut bedienen!). Ich kann die Maus nur empfehlen!!!!


----------



## UTDARKCTF (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Verarbeitungsquallität scheint nicht sehr hoch zu sein, bereits nach
drei Wochen geht mein Mausrad nicht mehr ! 
Das Rad lässt sich nur "leer" ohne rasterung drehen , keine Funktion .
Hat schon jemand ähnliches gehabt ?


----------



## BigBubby (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich würde auf Montagsmodell tippen. Meines geht noch einwandfrei


----------



## Uziflator (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Montagsmodell tippen. Meines geht noch einwandfrei


Dito!
Ich habe auch keine Probleme,musste allelrdings TCU Tool deaktivieren weil die sonst spinnt.


----------



## CentaX (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Och menno, die Vorfreude auf Weihnachten steigt immer mehr, und das, obwohl ich nichtmal sicher bin, ob ich die Kone kriege... 
Ich sollte mit der G9 ja eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden sein, was ich auch bin (der Support hat mir einfach nach ner Bitte ne neue Schale zugeschickt!!), aber die Kone ist sowas wie.. ich weiß nicht... die blaue G15 damals? 
Die liegt immer noch vor mir und wird in den nächsten Wochen mit Carbonfolie bearbeitet...


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sag es doch frei raus: Die Kone ist ein geiles Stück Hardware. ^^


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Sag es doch frei raus: Die Kone ist ein geiles Stück Hardware. ^^


Kurz und Knapp!

Hast aber vollkommen recht damit.


----------



## kwku (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Kurz und Knapp!
> 
> Hast aber vollkommen recht damit.



 Jo, obergeil!


----------



## CentaX (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Okay... ich meld mich mal nochmal^^
Also: Die Kone lag echt unterm Weihnachtsbaum ^.^
Ich hab nur ein Problem (benutze übrigens Vista x64 ohne SP1):
Der Treiber von der CD lässt sich installen. Die von der Roccat-Seite nicht (kommt schon vorm Start der install ne Fehlermeldung)
Wenn ich den Treiber von der CD installe und dann (im Treiber) auf Update klicke, kommt ein Treiberpaket an, was ich installieren kann. Die Maus leuchtet auch... Nur: Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich dann nicht o_O
Wenn ich wieder die G9 anschließe, funktioniert zumindest diese. Dann kann ich den Treiber deinstallieren (dann funzt auch die Kone wieder, bloß mit Treiber siehts halt übel aus)
Bei der Installation des neuen Treibers kommt auch die Nachricht, dass das Teil diesen Windows- Treibertest nicht bestanden hat... Das kommt bei dem von der CD nicht.
Jemand ne Idee, wie ich trotzdem in den Genuss neuer Treiber komme?^^
Die Kone ist übrigens klasse, in CSS muss ich mich aber erst wieder umgewöhnen und VIEL verstellen... -.-


----------



## CeresPK (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nehm bitte nicht den Treiber mit der Nummer 1.31 und der Firmware 1.34 hat mir jedenfalls nur Probleme beschert.
ich habe meine erfahrung mit diesem Treiber schon im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/25056-der-nervt-euch-gerade-total-thread.html beschrieben.
nehm den mit der nummer 1.29 und der Firmware 1.32


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Der aktuelle Treiber ist wirklich etwas widerspenstig, was hier im Forum schon jemand unter 64Bit festgestellt hat. Bei mir läuft er unter XP 32Bit sehr gut, die Installation lief aber nicht komplett durch. Nach einem Neustart war dann aber alles wieder schön. Man bedenke aber auch...



> Please note: This is a beta driver which is still in development. The driver is not WHQL-certified. Please only install it if you have problems with your current firmware.



Nimm lieber vorerst den Treiber 1.29 vom 21.10.08


----------



## CentaX (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hmm... würd ich ja gern, aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment... *geistesblitz*
*wart*
Okay, wenn ich den als .zip lade, will er den alten schonmal deinstallieren 
Das mach ich aber erst morgen fertig... wenn heut wieder was schiefgeht, guck ich in die Röhre xD
PS: Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## SCUX (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*mal_einschieb*
schon jemand das Roccat Valo Keyboard getestet??
kann mir jemand was über den Tastenanschlag sagen? lang/kurz/laut/leise
steh grad zwischen der Logitech Illuminati und dier Roccat....


----------



## Bullveyr (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wurde noch nicht released, was sich auch nicht so schnell ändern dürfte


----------



## SCUX (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Wurde noch nicht released, was sich auch nicht so schnell ändern dürfte


 seh es grad , "Liefertermin unbekannt" 
hab ich vorhin übersehn.....http://www.comtech.de/product_info....B&MWbusiness=944c36219d8981ed28a7ee555996e79c
schade..im Set mit der Maus kann man das auch als Schick durchgehen lassen..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab jetzt auch die Kone. Bin von einer MX518 umgestiegen. Ich muss sagen die Roccat ist wirklich die geilste Maus ever! Aber, meine sieht besser verarbeitet aus als die von Klutten (zum Glück xD). Allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen, ist die MX518 ergonomischer. Sie liegt absolut Perfekt in der Hand. Trotzdem ist die Kone auch sehr gut. 

Jetzt hatte ich aber einige Probleme. 

Windows Vista 32Bit : 

eingesteckt --> Standardtreiber funktionieren nicht, will unbedingt den richtigen Treiber. CD eingelegt , installiert --> Funzt 

Windows XP 32Bit: --> Standardtreiber funktionieren nicht , die von CD ebenfalls nicht. Aktuelle Treiber gedownloadet, nach 3mal installieren ging es. 

Windows Vista 64Bit: ---> Standardtreiber funktionieren nicht, die von der CD auch nicht. Aktuelle Treiber auch nicht. Nach langem ausprobrieren habe ich gemerkt das in den WindowsUpdates auch ein Update für die Kone dabei war. Installiert --> Treiber wurde installiert --> Firmware wurde geflasht und alles ging dann wunderbar. 

Server 2008 x64 --> Standardtreiber funktionieren nicht --> Treiber von CD auch nicht. Aktuelle Treiber installiert (wie bei XP mehrmals, dann ging es) allerdings, funktioniert die Software nicht. Sprich ich kann sie zwar benutzen, aber keine Einstellungen vornehmen =/  

Und gibts schon Neuigkeiten wären das Pulsierens?


----------



## Painxx (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hmm, ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich hier die Probs von einigen Usern lese, dann denke ich, dass euere Maus eine ''Fake'' ist. Ich hab meine Roccat Kone seit fast 2 Monaten und hatte damit fast keins einziges Prob gehabt. Mich hat nur manchmal genervt, obwohl ich bei Kone Config die Beleuchtug (wenn PC aus ist) off gemacht hab, sie trotzdem an war. Dadurch musste ich die Maus vom USB ziehen. Aber naja, ist nicht wirklich schlimm. 

@ Fr3@k: Wo hast du deine Maus gekauft? Denn, meine hab ich auf verschienenen PCs mit XP 32/64 bit + Vista 32/64bit + Linux + Mac OS getestet und alles ging einwandsfrei...

Zu thema Pulsieren: Ich denke, Roccat wird noch 1-2 Monate an Software arbeiten, damit die Maus es kann. 

Aja eine Frage: Hat jmd. die Driver Version 1.31 Firmware 1.34 beta getestet? Denn sie hat ja geile Fixes usw... `?


----------



## CeresPK (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nei mir hat dieser Treiber unter Vista x64 nur Probs bereitet.
probiers doch selber mal aus vlt geht er ja bei dir


EDIT:
Also aufgrund deiner Frage habe ich den Treiber nochmal installirt und siehe da die Install die vorher nie beendet wurde tut die nun.
Nur das nützt mir nix wenn die Maus dank der neuen Firmware nicht reagiert.
Also bei mir *Läuft der neue Treiber definitiv nicht*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Painxx schrieb:


> Hmm, ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich hier die Probs von einigen Usern lese, dann denke ich, dass euere Maus eine ''Fake'' ist. Ich hab meine Roccat Kone seit fast 2 Monaten und hatte damit fast keins einziges Prob gehabt. Mich hat nur manchmal genervt, obwohl ich bei Kone Config die Beleuchtug (wenn PC aus ist) off gemacht hab, sie trotzdem an war. Dadurch musste ich die Maus vom USB ziehen. Aber naja, ist nicht wirklich schlimm.
> 
> @ Fr3@k: Wo hast du deine Maus gekauft? Denn, meine hab ich auf verschienenen PCs mit XP 32/64 bit + Vista 32/64bit + Linux + Mac OS getestet und alles ging einwandsfrei...
> 
> ...



Hab meine ausm MM, und mit Treiber funktioniert sie ja einwandfrei (wenn ich den Treiber endlich mal installiert bekomme ).


----------



## CentaX (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Pulsieren und Blinken ein Unterschied ist.
Wenn man ''Blinken'' einstellt, dann ist die Pause zwischen den Momenten, in denen die Maus leuchtet, so lang, wie sie leuchtet. Bei ''Pulsieren'' ist die Pause länger ... ich glaub nicht, dass da noch was kommt


----------



## SCUX (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wenn jemand in der Lage ist eine Logitech G5 mit der Kone zu vergleichen,
würde mich interessieren welche einen lauteren Klick hat, und welches Mausrad beim rollen lauter ist....
in einer großen Halle wie beim Saturn oder MediaMarkt hört man das nicht so gut raus....
wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht das herauszufinden wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Painxx (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

beim kumpel war es die G5  sie war übelst laut invergleich zu Kone 


GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab grad frisch XP installiert. So dann den Roccat Treiber 1.29 und die Maus wurde sofort erkannt. Wenn ich nun allerdings das Menü aufrufen will kommt folgende Meldung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach schließt sich das Programm wieder. Aber das kann doch nicht sein das ich UNBEDINGT den beta-Treiber rauf machen soll o.O


----------



## El-Hanfo (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das ist natürlich schlecht mit dem aktuellem Treiber.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Kone gönne.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schlecht mit dem aktuellem Treiber.
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Kone gönne.
> 
> MfG



Sie ist wirklich jeden Cent wert. Ist ne nette Abwechslung zu den anderen Mäusen. Halt nur die Treiber müssen noch verbessert werden, aber da sind die ja voll dabei. 

Also greif ruhig zu


----------



## SCUX (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so, üsch hobse nu ach 

beim ersten Versuch erkannte Vista die Maus garnicht 
aber nach nochmaligen Rein/Raus wurde die Kone erkannt 

läuft soweit sehr gut, hab auch das SetUp/den Treiber installiert und den Support angwiesen mein Postfach mit Werbung zu bombardieren in der Hoffnung das man so schneller erfährt wann man sich die passende Tastartur bestellen kann 

*NUN ist es so das ich keine Seiten mehr mit dem Scrollrad "scrollen´" kann* 
wasich allerdings mit dem Standarttreiber konnte 

Im SetUp ist _Universal scrolling_ eingestellt.....

weis da jemand Rat


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



SCUX schrieb:


> *NUN ist es so das ich keine Seiten mehr mit dem Scrollrad "scrollen´" kann*
> wasich allerdings mit dem Standarttreiber konnte
> 
> Im SetUp ist _Universal scrolling_ eingestellt.....
> ...



Universal Scrolling ist ja nicht fürs Mausrad, sondern für den Mittleren Mausbutton.
Also ich habe keine probleme beim scrollen


----------



## SCUX (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Universal Scrolling ist ja nicht fürs Mausrad, sondern für den Mittleren Mausbutton.
> Also ich habe keine probleme beim scrollen


 ich merke soeben das dass Scrollen auch nicht mehr auf dem Touchpad vom Notebook geht
scheint also was generelles zu sein


----------



## Painxx (1. Januar 2009)

Sry für doppelpost

hmm, probier es mal auf anderem PC. Sonst, du hast ja Garantie auf der Maus. Dann kannst du sie ja umtauschen


----------



## SCUX (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Painxx schrieb:


> Sry für doppelpost
> 
> hmm, probier es mal auf anderem PC. Sonst, du hast ja Garantie auf der Maus. Dann kannst du sie ja umtauschen


an der Maus liegt es nicht....die geht ja ohne den Roccat Treiber ganz normal zu scrollen.....
habs jetzt mal im Windows Mausmenü nochmal eingestellt, und jetzt geht es auch..wurde aber schon im PCG Forum gewarnt dass es sein kann das die Einstellungen nach einem Neustart des Computers wieder nicht funzen...
naja mal schauen....

(EIDT) also nach einem Neustart scheint es noch zu funktionieren.....


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie ich gerade in der neuen PCGH lesen darf, werden demnächst rund 30 User ebenfalls in den Genuss kommen dürfen, die Roccat Kone in einem Lesertest auszuprobieren! 
Der Test ist bald unter Webcode 2626 zu finden.

Toller Test hier! Noch einmal!


----------



## CentaX (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das mit dem Lesertest hab ich jetzt auch gelesen...

Ich hab jetzt ein Problem...
Die Kone ist beim surfen zu NICHTS mehr zu gebrauchen. Horizontal (bzw. nur da fällts mir auf) ist sie total unregelmäßig, fast so, als würden die DPI springen. Keine Ahnung, wieso... Hat irgendjemand ne idee? Ich hab bestimmt schon 20* auf den Laser gepustet und den Tisch saubergemacht (hab kein Mauspad)... 
Das doofe ist, dass ich mich schon so an die Kone gewöhnt habe, dass sich die G9 einfach nur noch eklig und ''klein'' anfühlt... :/ Sonst würd ich die ja zum zocken anstecken und gucken, wie ich das mit der Kone jetzt beheben kann.
In Windows ist mir das jetzt noch nicht so richtig aufgefallen... Aber beim surfen ist es einfach nur unverzeihlich, wenn die Maus sich plötzlich langsamer bewegt, kann man sich schon fast drauf einstellen, dass man stirbt... :/
Meine (spiel-)Settings:
Sens: 3,54
2000 DPI
Windows Pointer Speed: 6
Mouse Acceleration: 5,5
Advanced Sensitivity hab ich deaktiviert und TCU mal aus, mal ein probiert.
Ich bin einfach nur noch ratlis, hat irgendjemand das gleiche Problem wie ich? Sollte ich mir ein Mauspad zulegen?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

die wird gekauft .. geil


----------



## BigBubby (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hast du mal treiber deinstalliert und nur so probiert?

Ich hatte mal was ähnliches und dann einfach die maus neu konfigurieren lassen und dann gings wieder perfekt...


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Du solltest dir in jedem Fall ein Mauspad zulegen. Die Kone reagiert sehr empfindlich auf verschiedene Untergründe und sollte wirklich bei jedem Wechsel kalibriert werden, da sonst sehr schnell Störungen auftreten.


----------



## CentaX (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ach, VERDAMMT.
Ich hab mir die Maus von unten grad nochmal genauer angeguckt. Das Gewicht ist an einer Seite leicht abgeschliffen -___- Kombiniere daraus: Es war nicht richtig drin >.<
(Das muss ich mir unbedingt merken, wenn hier wieder sowas kommt, was eure größten PC- Pannen waren, dann schreib ich das da rein. 3 Tage ärger weil das Gewicht nicht richtig drin war?  )

Und atm hab ich die Maus auf nem Holztisch... Mal schaun, ob ich mir da ein Mauspad kaufe... Manchmal hab ich auch kleine Sandkörnchen oder so auf dem Tisch, die stören dann... bei der G9 sieht man das inzwischen klasse^^
Ich teste mal, ob wieder alles in Ordnung ist... Sowas dummes ist mir noch nicht passiert


----------



## willy (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ein mauspad würd ich so oder so bei ner lasermaus nehmen, seis Kone oder sonst was, präzision verdoppelt sich, sowie kontrolle!


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Tja. Hab bloß keinen Platz für eins und bisher bin ich auch so gut zurechtgekommen^^
Es lag übringens wirklich am Gewicht...


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Es gibt auch kleine Mauspads 

...schön aber, dass zumindest das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Naja, mal schaun, was kommt... Geburtstag steht ja bald an, vorher wird erstmal nur ein PSP- Akku gekauft... Dann gucken, was ich zum Geburtstag kriege (die seagate 7200.11 mit 1,5tb und die xonar dx 7.1 brauch ich unbedingt^^), was ich nicht kriege, kauf ich mir meistens danach. Wär doof, wenn ich kein Geld dafür hätte^^
Wenn endlich das doofe Regal hinter dem Monitor raus ist, stell ich den Krams einfach weiter nach Links. So kann dann das Center auch vor dem Monitor stehen... Dann hab ich auch genug Platz für ein Roccat Sense^^ Kann mich bloß noch nicht entscheiden, welches, das Glacier oder das Andrenalin?  Naja, hab ja noch Zeit^^

Ich hatte mal ein ziemlich kleines Mauspad, so ein beleuchtetes von Revoltec.  20*20cm oder so hatte das, war so 0,7cm hoch und aus Plastik. Grauenhaft.
Auf dem Teil war immer irgendwie Abrieb drauf.
Vorher hatten wir am gemeinsamen PC auch nur immer irgendwelche billig- Mauspads, nunja... Irgendwann hab ich das Revoltec dann vom Tisch gefegt und spiel auf dem Holz^^


----------



## willy (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

kauf dir ein mauspad, der firma, die die besten mauspads herstellt, dazu zum unschlagbaren preis!

mini SteelSeries QcK mini (63005) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder normal SteelSeries QcK (63004) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

dazu gibts das qck in verschiedenen designs, einfach mal steelseries qck bei geizhals eingeben


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wenn es vlt. doch nen bisl größer sein kann würde ich noch das Taito von Roccat empfehlen
ist top das ding  und das kann Klutten bestimmt auch bestätigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab das Roccat Sense Pad und es ist absolut genial. Mein Kumpel hat das Taito. Mir persönlich gefällt meins viel besser


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe auch das Taito dazu gekauft und es hamoniert perfekt mit der Roccat Kone.
Zuvor hatte ich ein Speedpad, das hat nicht so gut funktioniert.

@Willy
Man sollte beachten, welche vorlieben eine person hat. Wenn er eher highsenser ist, sind andere pads besser als wenn er lowsenser ist. (Stoffpad eher high. bei low oft auch steelpads oder ähnliche)

Das Taito soll zwar eher für midsenser sein, aber ich komme bei 2-4cm (je nachdem worauf ich gerade lust habe) @ 360° ganz gut damit klar.


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Kone reagiert sehr empfindlich auf verschiedene Untergründe und sollte wirklich bei jedem Wechsel kalibriert werden, da sonst sehr schnell Störungen auftreten.


also bie mir kommt da ein Fenster mit 5sek warten...dann kommt die Kalibrierung....und anschließend steht es wieder auf "off" 
ist das normal 

und obwohl ich eigentlich eher weniger für meine Fettfinger bekannt bin, sieht man doch überraschend schnell die genutzten Druckpunkte


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Taito dazu gekauft und es hamoniert perfekt mit der Roccat Kone.
> Zuvor hatte ich ein Speedpad, das hat nicht so gut funktioniert.
> 
> @Willy
> ...



Ich bin auch ein Mid- Highsenser, mit Windows- Einstellungen brauch ich 3-4cm von links nach rechts über den Desktop (22''), bei meinen Einstellungen fürs Surfen ca. 1,5cm^^
Trotzdem sollte das Mauspad groß genug sein, da ich die Maus nur selten anhebe/anheben kann... Das hat mich an den Mauspads immer genervt, dass man die Maus grade im ungünstigsten Moment wieder zurück in die Mitte setzen muss^^
e: Haben Taito und Sense eigl unterschiedliche Oberflächen, abgesehen von dem Bedruckten?

@SCUX: Probier mal, nicht auf Rekalibrierung, sondern auf ''TCU ON'' zu klicken... 
Danach wird sie auch kalibriert und bei mir bleibt TCU dann auch an


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Mid- Highsenser, mit Windows- Einstellungen brauch ich 3-4cm von links nach rechts über den Desktop (22''), bei meinen Einstellungen fürs Surfen ca. 1,5cm^^
> Trotzdem sollte das Mauspad groß genug sein, da ich die Maus nur selten anhebe/anheben kann... Das hat mich an den Mauspads immer genervt, dass man die Maus grade im ungünstigsten Moment wieder zurück in die Mitte setzen muss^^
> e: Haben Taito und Sense eigl unterschiedliche Oberflächen, abgesehen von dem Bedruckten?



man mißt die geschwindigkeit anhand einer 360° drehung im spiel. nicht auf dem desktop 

soweit ich weiß sidn die unterschiedlich. wie genau der noch war, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Man, ich hab noch nichtmal gefrühstückt... 
Also, in CSS sinds auf ''normalen'' Maps ca. 10cm, auf Surf- maps so 4-5cm


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

taito ist groß und sollte deinen ansprüchen genügen. 
wie das sense ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> @SCUX: Probier mal, nicht auf Rekalibrierung, sondern auf ''TCU ON'' zu klicken...


na das meinte ich doch, bei Rekalibrierung direkt reagiert er garnicht....



> Danach wird sie auch kalibriert und bei mir bleibt TCU dann auch an


echt? also ich hab grad nochmal das zweite Fenster genauer durchgelesen...
da steht was von "danach stellt es sich wieder auf off"...also glaub ich zumindest mit meiner Schulengisch zu erkennen


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

das Senes ist kleiner, flacher und ist glaube auch nen Stoffpad aber auch 10€ teurer als das Taito.


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@ SCUX: Hast du denn auch die Maus nicht bewegt?^^
Mach mal nen Screenshot... Danach kommt doch noch so ein Fenster, das nen Countdown zählt, da musst du dann noch auf akzeptieren oder so klicken^^

Das Sense kostet nur ca. 5€ mehr... ist dafür aber auch flacher... Kann mich noch nicht wirklich entscheiden, die Sense sehen besser/auffälliger aus als das Taito bzw. sehen so aus, als würden sie mehr zur Maus passen (zumindest das Glacier Blue)... Tja, das Taito ist schlichter... *grübel* 

e: Glaub wirklich, es liegt allgemein an den Gewichten, dass die Maus ungenau ist... auf dem 10g Gewicht, das ich zum Test reingepackt hab, seh ich jetz auch ne leichte Abreibung... oO


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> @ SCUX: Hast du denn auch die Maus nicht bewegt?^^
> Mach mal nen Screenshot... Danach kommt doch noch so ein Fenster, das nen Countdown zählt, da musst du dann noch auf akzeptieren oder so klicken^^


  wieso funzt doch jetzt Alles 
es steht "_untel TCU will changes will set back to "off"_ "
demanch stimmt doch alles odeR?


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jup^^
Man muss halt nur auf ''Accept Changes'' und nicht auf ''Cancel'' drücken^^


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Jup^^
> Man muss halt nur auf ''Accept Changes'' und nicht auf ''Cancel'' drücken^^


 
also nochmal:
ich drücke auf TCJ ON
dann kommt ein Kasten mit START CALIBRATION
dann kommt ein Kasten mit 5Sek nicht bewegen und dann CONTINUE
dann kommt ein Kasten mit einem CountDown und darin steht dieses "until the TCU changes will set back to off"...nach der abgelaufenen Zeit drücke ich auf ACCEPT CHANGES...
läuft das bei jemanden anderst ab


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



SCUX schrieb:


> also nochmal:
> ich drücke auf TCJ ON
> dann kommt ein Kasten mit START CALIBRATION
> dann kommt ein Kasten mit 5Sek nicht bewegen und dann CONTINUE
> ...



Du musst da raufdrücken, BEVOR der Countdown abgelaufen ist 
Die Maus darfst du nicht bewegen, WÄHREND das Fenster mit dem 5 Sekunden nicht bewegen offen ist^^


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Die Maus darfst du nicht bewegen, WÄHREND das Fenster mit dem 5 Sekunden nicht bewegen offen ist^^


Das war mir schon klar 



> Du musst da raufdrücken, BEVOR der Countdown abgelaufen ist


das war der Fehler...
und wenn du nach dem Lachen aus dem Keller wieder zurück bist, wartet ein DANKE auf dich


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja, kein Problem


----------



## Painxx (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mein einziges prob mit der Maus nun ist, dass der Code für die Roccat Community irgendwie nicht funktioniert


----------



## BigBubby (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

da haste dann aber nicht viel verpasst


----------



## Painxx (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

echt, gibts in dieser community nix wirklich tolles?? Hmm, und was genau ist dort?


----------



## Klutten (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Warum schreibst du nicht mal eine Mail an den Support und fügst ein Bild deiner Karte an?


----------



## CentaX (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jop, der AWP- Guide ist schon der Hammer 
Wirklich, da hätte ich mehr erwartet... Alles, was der da schreibt, lernt man auch irgendwann^^


----------



## Painxx (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das mit dem Support-Sache.... Ich werds machen, wenn es dort was gutes gibt^^... wenn nicht, dann ist es halt verschwendung^^


----------



## SCUX (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Painxx schrieb:


> wenn nicht, dann ist es halt verschwendung^^


 Verschwendung von was 
Zeit? die hat doch jeder Zocker....
-----

"falls" du die Zahlen mit dem Nummernpad eingegeben hast, versuche es mal mit den "normalen" Zahlentasten oben....keine Ahnung warum, aber bei manchen SpieleKeys ist das auch so


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitungsquallität scheint nicht sehr hoch zu sein, bereits nach
> drei Wochen geht mein Mausrad nicht mehr !
> Das Rad lässt sich nur "leer" ohne rasterung drehen , keine Funktion .
> Hat schon jemand ähnliches gehabt ?


Ich Zitiere mich mal selbst:
An dieser Stelle kann ich mal ein paar Worte zum Support von Roccat loswerden . E-Mail mit Problembeschreibung an den Support geschickt und nach knapp einer Woche Antwort erhalten . Der Mitarbeiter benötigte noch ein paar Angaben wie Seriennummer u.s.w. . Noch am gleichen Tag gabs eine Bearbeitungsnummer per Mail und die Maus wurde ans Support Center eingeschickt, dannach wurde mir eine original eingepackte neue zugestellt.
Im ganzen hat die Reklamation (über Weihnachten/Silvester) knapp vier Wochen gedauert .
Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine alte Reserve Maus !


----------



## XeQfaN (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich sag nur Razer !


----------



## Painxx (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ne nicht wirklcih! Razer ist invergleich zu Kone nicht so der bringer^^....
Ich hatte bevor ich die Kone gekauft hatte, die Razer Deathadder + Lachesis für 1 Tag probiert...
Deathadder wäre eigentlich ganz ok, aber ich brauche 4 tasten mehr + DPI Einstellung in Vista 64bit... Zu Lachesis sag ich lieber nix  Also, Kone ist für mich meine Traummaus für meine Hand^^... In Crysis usw... ist es geil


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

du spiels crysis, anscheinend hast du eine große ahnung und wir sollten deiner meinung vertrauen


----------



## Blackburn (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hallo leute.

habe mir auch die Kone gekauft, und bin entwas enttäuscht, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen.
Die maus, wie bei den meisten, hat nach dem anstecken nicht funktioniert. Habe also mit meiner anderen maus treiber runtergeladen und die kone geflashd und dann ging alles.

Das problem das ich habe ist:
Die maus bleibt bei "etwas" schnellerer bewegung stehen/hängen, was bei meiner MX518 nicht der fall ist. 
Egal welche DPI stufe, welche Sensor Stufe, welche Windows Maus Stufe......

Dazu kommt noch das die maus sich manchmal selbstständig macht und in eine bestimmte richtung (unterschiedlich) läuft.... (zwar ganz langsam, aber es stört).

Habe den Händler bereits kontaktiert und er ist mit der rückgabe einverstanden. Möchte aber dennoch versuchen das problem zu lösen.

ahja, die andere maus war natürlich abgesteckt damit es keine probleme gibt.

System:
Windows VIsta x64
Core i7
Asus p6t deluxe
6gb ram

....

Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Blackburn schrieb:


> hallo leute.
> 
> habe mir auch die Kone gekauft, und bin entwas enttäuscht, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen.
> Die maus, wie bei den meisten, hat nach dem anstecken nicht funktioniert. Habe also mit meiner anderen maus treiber runtergeladen und die kone geflashd und dann ging alles.
> ...



Du solltest mal TCU rekalibrieren


----------



## Blackburn (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

habe ich schon paar mal,
habe das mauspad extra gereinigt und alles gemacht... hab ganze nacht dran gesessen und es war immer das selbe, sie maus bleibt stehen bei bestehender bewegung....
nur wenn ich sie langsam bewege funktioniert sie...

aber es bleibt auch hängen bei deaktivierter TCU

*edit*
habe das Icemat mauspad aus mattiertem glass... wobei auf normaler unterlage ists das selbe


----------



## Nickles (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich bleib lieber bei meinen razer 
Aber 5* bericht!


----------



## CentaX (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Okay, das Mauspad (Taito^^) wär jetzt da... Wurd ja auch Zeit 
Ich finds jetzt nicht sooo viel besser als vorher, hab allerdings nur mit deaktivierter TCU gespielt (habs aber vorhin aktiviert)
Vorteil: Die Maus kratzt nichtmehr über meinen Schreibtisch. Das hat sie viel mehr gemacht als die G9... Fühlte sich beim Bewegen nicht gut an.
Hat auch ne ganz schicke Optik... Glänzt so leicht, schick 
Nachteil: Wo stell ich jetzt den Joystick hin? 
Erstmal stand er aufm Mauspad... mit dem klappt das noch, der Thrustmaster T-Flight HOTAS Stick X ist auch am 13. wieder lieferbar (sagt jdf. der Shop), der sollte dann Donnerstag spätestens da sein (trade-a-game ist ja anscheind auch in Berlin, das Taito kam 18 Stunden nach Versandbestätigung)
Da der doch sehr viel breiter als mein Sidewinder Precision 2 ist, werd ich mir da was überlegen müssen, immer das Mauspad wegpacken ... ne, zu faul für^^

Fazit: Mauspad ist okay ... aber ich könnt auch ohne leben... Fragt mich mal in einer woche nochmal, wie ich drüber denke^^


----------



## Blackburn (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also hat keiner eine idee was mit der maus nicht stimmen könnte oder mit den einstellungen?


----------



## BigBubby (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mal treiber neu installiert? und an anderem USB port probiert?
Wenn das nichts bringt. umtauschen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schonma die Maus geflasht?


----------



## Blackburn (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Fr3@k
hab ja ganz am anfang geschrieben das sie flashd ist + neuester treiber...

verschiedene ports probiert: ja
treiber x mal neuinstalliert + pc neustart: ja

vielleicht geb ich sie zurück und hol mir die g9 oder x8...... kone ist ein dreck


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hol dir ne razer >_>


----------



## BigBubby (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> hol dir ne razer >_>


man könnte denken du bekommst geld dafür 


Blackburn schrieb:


> Fr3@k
> hab ja ganz am anfang geschrieben das sie flashd ist + neuester treiber...
> 
> verschiedene ports probiert: ja
> ...



Ich würde eine ganze marke nicht wegen einem montagsmodell als drekc bezeichnen.
Vielleicht mal ein wenig an der ausdrucksweise arbeiten...


----------



## morpH82 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

meine funktioniert von den treibern, installation, anschluss bis in den gebrauch, hab sie jetzt doch schon ein paar wochen einwandfrei. gar keine probleme.


komm super mit ihr klar. alles andere als ein fehlkauf


----------



## CeresPK (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@Morph
blöde frage aber bist du der Morph von Freeocen.de?


----------



## willy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> man könnte denken du bekommst geld dafür



und wie ^^ aber eig hab ich nur mich im Tab vertahn, wollt das in nem anderen thread schreiben


----------



## k-b (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bitte am Thema bleiben, für alles andere gibt es ja http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gt-her-eure-eingabegeraete-12.html#post468269


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wir reden doch hier über die roccat kone, herr mod...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gute nachrichten Leute, meine Kone funzt unter Windows Seven ohne Probleme


----------



## Klutten (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das war meiner Meinung nach zu erwarten, da Windows 7 momentan wohl noch nicht wirklich auf eigenen (Treiber)beinen steht. Ein Vorteil ist es aber. Man kann die Beta-Version schon mal auf Spieletauglichkeit prüfen.

...ich freu mich auf nächste Woche, wenn ich meine Windows 7 DVD + Key bekomme. Momentan liegt sie noch in Berlin


----------



## Knuffi (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo

Ich habe am Samstag meine erste Kone umgetauscht da am Freitagabend auf einmal das Mausrad defekt war.Einfach so mitten beim surfen.Laut Foren ja kein Einzelfall.Hatte meine am 17.10.2008 bei MM gekauft.
Maus wurde anstandslos umgetauscht.Aber schon traurig das die erste so schnell kaputt ging.
Gebe der Kone noch ne 2 Chance aber falls die wieder kaputt geht war es das.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## LtSnoopy (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hier mal ein Artikel zum Mausradproblem, soll sich nur bei Mäusen der ersten Charge gehandelt haben: *Klick*
Daher habe ich meine bei Amazon bestellt, wegen dem Durchlauf. Ich denke mal, die erste Charge müßte durch sein. Der hier ansässige MM hatte eh nur noch das Vorführmodell und Lieferstatus ungewiss. Auf Nachfrage beim Verkäufer, es wurden im MM Cottbus 6 Stück verkauft und bisher gabs keine Reklamationen.


----------



## CentaX (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich glaub auch, dass es jetzt schon mehrere Charges gab...
Viele berichten ja darüber, dass das Mausrad so extrem schwer zu drücken ist... Bei mir gibts nen klaren, harten Druckpunkt, aber es zu drücken, ist sehr leicht... 
PS: Seit dem Taito bin ich in CSS besser geworden... xD Auf meinem Surf- Server jetzt meistens der Beste im Team mit 3.0 - 7.0^^


----------



## Painxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

xD, ich glaub, ich hatte glück mit ,meiner Kone... Also, ich find das Mausrad geil und es funzt ja überall (crysis wars, cod4,5, GTa IV, CS1.6 + CSS, UT3) perfekt...
Muss mir vlt. noch ein mauspad kaufen^^...


----------



## Blackburn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich tausch meine mal um da der mauszeiger noch immer nicht rund läuft egal welche unterlage..
mit dem mausrad hatte ich eigentlich keine probleme


----------



## Samuraiak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo an alle! 
Weißt jemand, wie man ein Makro auf die linke Maustaste legen kann? Über Treibermenu ist es nicht möglich


----------



## willy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mit keiner maus auf dieser welt kann man die linke oder rechte maustaste verstellen, außerdem steht bei er kone immer bei der werbung: 10 tasten (8 programmierbar)


----------



## lancelot (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

He das ist ja mal ein geiles Mäuschen


----------



## Bullveyr (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@willy

bei meiner Ikari Laser könnte ich es


----------



## k-b (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> mit keiner maus auf dieser welt kann man die linke oder rechte maustaste verstellen, außerdem steht bei er kone immer bei der werbung: 10 tasten (8 programmierbar)



Eigentlich ist das problemlos möglich. Jede Maus kann jeder Taste jede Funktion die man nur will belegt werden. Xmodmap unter Linux ist das Zauberwort


----------



## Gast20140710 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

danke für´s review, vor allem, das pad hat mich interessiert.


----------



## willy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*pcgh aufschlag* letzte seite, werbung der kone; da steht:
10 Tasten
8 Einstellbar

o.O


btw, bei meiner razer gehts auch ^^


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

10 tasten 8 einstellbar stimmt ja auch. 
Das Scrollrad allein hat ja bereits 3 Tasten 
Aber linke/rechte maustaste sind natürlich die 2 nicht verstellbaren


----------



## willy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

man könnte ja die maustasten verstellen, dann hat man kein linksklick mehr -> kein rückgängig mehr und so weit ich weiß, hat die Kone nen speicher, also braucht mein kein Treiber, damit die einstellungen so bleiben, also würde es nicht reichen den treiber zu deinstallieren um des rückgängig zu machen -> maus is unbrauchbar


----------



## CentaX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Dann könntest du immer noch ne andere Maus anschließen und das damit einstellen^^
G9 und Kone funzen jedenfalls gleichzeitig 

Ich hatte heute schon wieder dieses scheiß Problem mit den unregelmäßigen Bewegungen in CSS... FAH aufm Prozessor komplett ausgemacht und es hat gefunzt -.-
Keine Ahnung, ob das daran lag... danach gings jdf. besser. Mein OS ist sowieso halb zerschossen, im Februar mach ich ALLES neu rauf (neue HDD^^)


----------



## Bullveyr (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meine Ikari Laser speichert die Einstellungen auch nur onboard, gibt nicht einmal nen extra Treiber. Trotzdem kann ich alle Tasten konfigurieren, es kommt aber eine Warnung bevor man auf keiner Taste mehr Links-Klick hat.


----------



## willy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Dann könntest du immer noch ne andere Maus anschließen und das damit einstellen^^



du hast mich falsch verstanden, bei der Kone wird das direkt auf der maus gespeichert, damit man mit gleicher einstellung auf nem anderen pc ohne treiber spielen kann, da ist nichts mit andere maus anschließen und es ruckgängig machen...


@bullvery

so schlau ist aber roccat nicht


----------



## CentaX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> du hast mich falsch verstanden, bei der Kone wird das direkt auf der maus gespeichert, damit man mit gleicher einstellung auf nem anderen pc ohne treiber spielen kann, da ist nichts mit andere maus anschließen und es ruckgängig machen...
> 
> 
> @bullvery
> ...



Doch, schon^^
Wenn du sie anschließt, kann sie ja wieder vom Treiber beschrieben werden^^
Du kannst aber mehr als eine Maus an nen PC anschließen, also einfach 2 Mäuse angeschlossen lassen und dann die Einstellungen ändern...
2* hatte ichs schon, dass der irgendwas falsch gespeichert hat oder so und der mauszeiger sich nicht mehr bewegt hat, G9 angeschlossen, nochmal auf apply geklickt und es ging^^


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

klingt plausibel, da gegen nichts sagen, da ich selbst keine roccat kone hab, und das nicht nachmachen könnte


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Doch, schon^^
> Wenn du sie anschließt, kann sie ja wieder vom Treiber beschrieben werden^^
> Du kannst aber mehr als eine Maus an nen PC anschließen, also einfach 2 Mäuse angeschlossen lassen und dann die Einstellungen ändern...
> 2* hatte ichs schon, dass der irgendwas falsch gespeichert hat oder so und der mauszeiger sich nicht mehr bewegt hat, G9 angeschlossen, nochmal auf apply geklickt und es ging^^


dazu gibt es noch immer die tastaturmaus für den notfall


----------



## CentaX (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Da muss man bloß erstmal wissen, wie man drankommt 
Ausm Kopf wusst ichs bis eben (Wikipedia ftw^^) nämlich nicht  Wenn ich die G9 anschließe und schnell klicke, bin ich immer noch schneller als bei diesem lahmen Mauszeiger... xD


----------



## fielman (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich finde die Idee mit der Tastatur trotzdem gut weil ich bei nem Fehler nicht jedes mal ne andere Maus raus kramen muss danke für den Tipp verleiht einem ein wenig mehr Sicherheit beim probieren


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mir macht "derBuckel" der Kone etwas zu schaffen...
beim zocken berühre ich gerne mit dem kleinen und den Ringfinger seitlich das Pad und drücke quasie die Maus dagegen....
und nach der Logi510,518,G5 ist das irgendwie anderst 

und die dpi hab ich auf 1600 - 2,5 


ich hoffe ich gewöhne mich noch an die Form....


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

beim ersten Probefassen auf der Cebit war ich auch erst der Meinung das die Kone im Gegensatz zur MX518 ne Miese Ergonomie hat, aber als ich sie mir dann doch gekauft habe lies sie sich doch sehr geil anfassen  und wenn ich jetzt meine MX518 anfasse ist die mir fast schon zu klein


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Kone ist zwar eine Winzigkeit größer, aber ich finde, dass sie sich ähnlich bzw. etwas besser greifen lässt als die MX518. Das mit dem kleinen Finger beim Zocken geht mir ähnlich. Der liegt immer auf dem Mauspad, allerdings drücke ich nicht versehentlich auf die Maus.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bei mir war das Problem das ich recht kleine Hände habe.
bei der MX 518 konnte ich noch alle Finger an der Maus selber haben was ich am bequemsten finde, aber die Kone hat auf der rechten Maustasteleider nur Platz für 1,5 meiner Finger 
und bei der MX518 bekomme ich immer Mittel- und Ringfinger auf die Seite der rechten Maustaste drauf.
Der kleine Finger,den drücke ich unbeabsichtigt immer nach oben nur bei der Kone ist da nicht so eine schöne Kante auf der Seite wie bei der 518 ^^
aber das finde ich jetzt gar nicht mehr so schlimm und deshalb kommt mir die 518 jetzt so klein vor.


----------



## SCUX (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das mit dem kleinen Finger beim Zocken geht mir ähnlich. Der liegt immer auf dem Mauspad, allerdings drücke ich nicht versehentlich auf die Maus.


ich halte den Finger zwischen Pad und Maus weil ich nicht so gerne die Maus "freihändig" führe....
habe also seitlich den Daumen auf der linken Seite und kleinen- sowie wie ring_Finger immer auf dem Pad und drücke leicht gegen die Maus um sie so besser zu führen....


übrigens, hab es ja schon mal angesprochen, habt ihr auch auf den Klicktasten der Maus schon "Fett"stellen 
also ich mag mal behaupten das ich *keine* Fettigen Hände hab!
aber man sieht bei der Maus doch sehr deutlich die Stellen die gedrückt werden 

mmmmmmmmmmmmh also irgendwie bin ich nicht so begeistert im Ganzen....aber die bunten-blinkenden Leuchtdinger sind cool 

ist denn schon in Sachen Nachfolger G5 was bekannt?
die schnurrlose Sidewinder soll ja bald kommen, aber das ist ja auch so ein Schiff.....


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

LOL, bei mir ist das auch so...

Ich hab ne G9, liegt sau gut in  der Hand, will mir aber auch die Kone holen... Aber der Preis  

Mein Freund hat die MX518 und ich find das die gut in der Hand liegt aber ich hab auch probleme die Finger dort unter zuordnen  
Ich hab eig. die Finger immer so:

Daumen liegt links daneber, Zeigefinger auf der Linken maustaste , Mittelfinger^^  auf der rechten ... so ist normal aber dann... hab ich eig. immer die beiden anderen Finger auf der rechten seite... Bei der MX518 weiss ich ned wo ich den Ringfinger hin tun soll 
Das ist iwie da so komisch.. ^^
Genauso wie mit der G5.

Aber die Kone hat ich einmal in der Hand..... omg .. HaMMer  ..
Ich würde die gerne kaufen aber 65 € ..... =(

Wie viel kostet das Taito Mauspad Klutten ?


----------



## CeresPK (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bei der Kone weiß ich nie mit dem Kleinen Finger wo ich hin soll.
bei der MX habe ich ihn immer an der rechten Seite aber bei der Kone ist dort mein Ringfinger


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Leg den Mittelfinger aufs Mausrad dann is der Ringfinger automatisch auf der rechten Taste


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k-b schrieb:


> Leg den Mittelfinger aufs Mausrad dann is der Ringfinger automatisch auf der rechten Taste




Gute Idee, aber als umgewöhnen ist nicht so mein ding 

MfG
BamBi


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gerade für euch 'Spieler müsst das doch ṕraktischer sein weil ein Finger ständig überm Mausrad ist


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k-b schrieb:


> Gerade für euch 'Spieler müsst das doch ṕraktischer sein weil ein Finger ständig überm Mausrad ist



nein, richtige (gute) spieler wechseln ihre waffen mit den zahlentasten, einfach wegen der präzision her


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> nein, richtige (gute) spieler wechseln ihre waffen mit den zahlentasten, einfach wegen der präzision her



von der präzision her oder wegen der präzision 

Genau das. Dazu finde ich das aiming präziser und stabiler, wenn rechts nicht nur der kleine finger gegenhält, sondern auch noch der ringfinger


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hab ne death adder und immer nur 2 finger auf der maus, einfach aus gewohnheit, ka wieso wieder irgendwelche leute hier protestieren, weil sie sich umgewöhnen müssen
@BigBubby verbessre kein franken


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> ich hab ne death adder und immer nur 2 finger auf der hand, einfach aus gewohnheit, ka wieso wieder irgendwelche leute hier protestieren, weil sie sich umgewöhnen müssen
> @BigBubby verbessre kein franken





Ich hab auch nur 2 Finger auf der Maus man


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jeder, der einigermaßen zockt hat nur 2 finger auf der maus....


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> jeder, der einigermaßen zockt hat nur 2 finger auf der maus....




Ich kenn keinen der 5 finger drauf hat


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bestimmt leute, dessen hand gelähmt ist


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*


Die brauchen dann eher 10


----------



## Veged (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hat roccat mitlerweile eigentlich den aktuellen treiber gebugfixed?
weil der ja bei vielen, so wie bei mir, nicht zu installieren ging


----------



## fielman (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wieso nicht ?


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ihr müsst dir Firmware für die Kone extra noch installen nach dem Setup (aber PC erst nach dem FW update neu starten) dann gehts auch.
habe jetzt auch den 1.35er drauf


----------



## fielman (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Woher ist der Treiber, Link?? Und was beinhaltet der??


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

der Treiber war von der offizielln Roccat Site.
den gibt es aber dort leider nicht mehr.


----------



## fielman (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Und was beinhaltet der??


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ehrlich gesagt!
keine Ahnung


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Man mal sehen ob ich iwo 40 € auftreiben kann.

30€ geb ich aus mehr ned 

Ich frag mal meine Mum... hol mir dann grads Mauspad mit


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Man mal sehen ob ich iwo 40 € auftreiben kann.
> 
> 30€ geb ich aus mehr ned
> 
> Ich frag mal meine Mum... hol mir dann grads Mauspad mit



Und was fürn Mauspad,das ist was ich brauch nämlich ein neues!


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Roccat Taito  kostet nur 13-14 euro


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Roccat Taito  kostet nur 13-14 euro



Das Sense ist auch gut,das Taito sieht aber cooler aus.

Meins geht Kaputt und ist dreckig da is zB WLP drauf.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



msix38 schrieb:


> BAMBI UZI!!!



Das ist aber nicht lustig!

Wie findet ihr die MS X8?


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gute Maus!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Gute Maus!



Die will ich ja haben sammel ja mäuse muss viele ausprobieren,ne Razer kauf ich aber nicht mehr!


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wieso  sammelst du die 

Was ist den passiert? why käufsten Razer nicht mehr


----------



## msix38 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die will ich ja haben sammel ja mäuse


Hobbies gibt es...


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



msix38 schrieb:


> Hobbies gibt es...



Einige hab ich wieder verkauft für den kaufpreis!

Die Razer Seitentasten mag ich nich!


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Einige hab ich wieder verkauft für den kaufpreis!
> 
> *Die Razer Seitentasten mag ich nich*!





Dasw ar der grund warum ich die Lachesis nicht genommen habe die ist viel zu viel l"inkshändig"


----------



## willy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Einige hab ich wieder verkauft für den kaufpreis!
> 
> Die Razer Seitentasten mag ich nich!



von der sidewinder sind die noch schlimmer lol o.o


----------



## BigBubby (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



willy schrieb:


> von der sidewinder sind die noch schlimmer lol o.o


ist ja auch microsoft und nicht roccat oder logitech


----------



## willy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

oder razer >.>


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jup, aber was Roccat für eine schöne Maus rausgebracht haben


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich euch demnächst ein Review der Razer Mamba präsentieren. Genaueres steht aber leider noch aus.


----------



## willy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nein, machs du nicht, das werde ich machen >:>


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich euch demnächst ein Review der Razer Mamba präsentieren. Genaueres steht aber leider noch aus.





Ich hab gehört  das wär ne Funk Maus  
Stimmt doch nicht !?
Die soll 5.000 DPI haben .. oh man^^


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört  das wär ne Funk Maus
> Stimmt doch nicht !?
> Die soll 5.000 DPI haben .. oh man^^



Ähm doch,kanns dir aber aussuchen was du mach wills, die kann beides.(Kabel oder AKKU)


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Mamba kann sowohl mit als auch ohne Kabel genutzt werden


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@ Uzi und Klutten





Klutten schrieb:


> Die Mamba kann sowohl mit als auch ohne Kabel genutzt werden




Ist ja Krass  
Weiss man schon wie viel sie kosten wird?

Die is ja eig. klein hab ich gesehen^^


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Der Preis soll etwa 130 Euro betragen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...use_mit_5600_Dpi_und_Wireless/Wired-Funktion/


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ohh, schon ein happiger preis..

Ich denk mal ich hol mir jetzt die schöne Roccat Kone wie du sie hast und dann vll noch die G19.

Wie ich laß   hast du auch das Razer exactmat Mouspeed genau wie ich.
Ist das Taito viel größer als das Razer exactmat?
Weil soviel platz hab ich am schreibtisch nicht mehr 


Kannst du am Pic sehen.

Sry for Quali, sitz im dunkeln und hab das Pic mit einem Handy gemacht

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## SCUX (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also ich glaub ich werd die Kone wieder abstoßen 
Sie sieht gut aus, aber liegt mir zu seltsam in der Hand....hätte ich nicht gedacht das die Form (für mich) so ausschlag gebend ist 

ich hab ja noch die Logi Revolution rumfliegen (die ich übrigens immer noch mit dem MX5500er Set verkaufen will) weil die mir von der Form zu unhandlich war..aber die Kone ist doch garnicht soooo anderst als die g5  




Klutten schrieb:


> Die Mamba kann sowohl mit als auch ohne Kabel genutzt werden


DIE sieht Hammer aus 
aber ob die formmäßig näher an der G5 als die Kone mag ich bezweifeln 

aber als _*MIT|OHNE_Stecker*_ Set aus Maus, Tastatur und Headset wäre das ein MUSS für meinen Schreibtisch 
da wäre mir sogar die Form egal


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Für 130 € .. mhh ich teste die erstmal, dann komm ich zur entscheidung 
Weil 130€ für eine Maus sind... ehm^^ viel.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Für 130 € .. mhh ich teste die erstmal, dann komm ich zur entscheidung
> Weil 130€ für eine Maus sind... ehm^^ viel.



So viel wird sie mit sicher heit nicht kosten,die G15hat auch eine UVP von 100 oder so und kostet so 60-70!


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> So viel wird sie mit sicher heit nicht kosten,die G15hat auch eine UVP von 100 oder so und kostet so 60-70!





69,99 €

Bin mal gespannt , aber erst hol ich mir die Kone

MfG, BamBuchi


----------



## k-b (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Nioch 17 Stunden lang kann man sie für 45 Euro kaufen Roccat Kone Gaming Mouse für 45? at myDealZ.de


----------



## SCUX (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab heut mal wieder meine G5 zum zocken angeschlossen....und siehe da ich treffe wieder etwas besser 
super, was bekomm ich jetzt noch für meine KONE 
das war ja mal wieder ein Drauflegeprojekt


----------



## Klutten (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich finde es schade, dass du nicht mit der Kone zurecht kommst. Leider kann ich deine Probleme aber nicht nachvollziehen - meine funktioniert super und ohne Probleme.

In den nächsten Tagen bekomme ich übrigens eine von 10 Mambas, die es derzeit in Deutschland als Muster gibt. Freut euch also auf einen neuen Test.


----------



## CeresPK (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

die Mamba finde ich ist auch eine interessante Maus.
Um ehrlich zu sein sogar die erste Maus überhaupt die mir gefällt und aus dem Hause Razer kommt 
aber da ist leider der total abgehobene Preis und die Tatsache das meine Kone schon nicht gerade günstig war


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass du nicht mit der Kone zurecht kommst.
> .


ich auch...ca 70x Schade 



> Leider kann ich deine Probleme aber nicht nachvollziehen - meine funktioniert super und ohne Probleme.


als funktionieren tut Sie 100%!!! 
das Problem liegt ganz auf meiner Seite!! Die arme Maus kann dafür wohl garnichts!


----------



## k-b (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



SCUX schrieb:


> super, was bekomm ich jetzt noch für meine KONE
> das war ja mal wieder ein Drauflegeprojekt


Setz es doch mal in deine Signatur dazu


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hätte da mal `ne frage:

*bei amazon klagen viele (ehemalige) besitzer der kone über ein defektes mausrad.*
diese beschwerde taucht dermassen oft auf, dass es sich eigentlich kaum mehr um einzelfälle handeln kann.

kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## CentaX (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Mausrad meiner Kone macht mir Sorgen... nein, es ist (noch^^) nicht kaputt, aber wenn ich das Mausrad ne Weile normal benutze, scheint es iwie nach oben zu wandern... wenn ich dann raufdrücke, rutscht es erst ca. 2mm zurück in die eigentliche Position :/
Manchmal spinnt die maus auch ziemlich rum, dann ruckelt alles, wenn ich TCU rekalibriere, funzt es wieder... seltsam^^

e: lol @ vorredner, ich hab den Beitrag hier geschrieben, bevor deiner aufgetaucht ist


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k-b schrieb:


> Setz es doch mal in deine Signatur dazu


 willst du damit sagen da sichmir bei der Kaufentscheidung mehr Zeit lassen soll


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass du nicht mit der Kone zurecht kommst. Leider kann ich deine Probleme aber nicht nachvollziehen - meine funktioniert super und ohne Probleme.
> 
> In den nächsten Tagen bekomme ich übrigens eine von 10 Mambas, die es derzeit in Deutschland als Muster gibt. Freut euch also auf einen neuen Test.






Cool, dass du eine davon bekommst, bin schon gespannt auf den Test 

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also ich bin auch jetzt nicht soooo begeistert von der Roccat, hab eine von PCGH als Prämie für´s Abo bekommen und muss sagen, nach 2 Wochen intensivem testen bin ich wieder auf meine gute alte G9 umgestiegen, ist aber subjektives Empfinden...
Präzisionstechnisch nehmen die 2 nager sich nicht wirklich gegenseitig die Butter vom Brot, die G9 liegt halt einfach besser in (meiner) der Hand.

Zur Mamba...
Für roundabout 100 € absolutes "no go" dafür gibts ja 2 x G9 bzw. 3 x MX 518 !!!

Aber gut, andere ziehen sich ja auch für 600 € ne Felge auf´s Auto, dadurch lüppt die Karre aber auch keinen km/h schneller

greetz


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Aber gut, andere ziehen sich ja auch für 600 € ne Felge auf´s Auto, dadurch lüppt die Karre aber auch keinen km/h schneller
> 
> greetz


 
dafür bekommst du keine 
selbst für meinen Opelchen die 18er kosten 1.500 
(abr was will man machen, wenn man zur Familienkutsche gezwungen ist, muss es wenigsten gut ausschauen......

aber jemand mit GTX280 im Namen muss man ja nichts erzählen von Luxus


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@SCUX: ich ROFL mich wech 

btw: ich meinte 600 Öre für eine, meine Frau hat auf´m A4 2,5 Quattro auch so fiese 19-Zöller mit ner 245er Bereifung inkl. Abt-Fahrwerk druff, als se da eine verschrammt hat und Ersatz wollte, hat´s mir schier die Schuhe ausgezogen im qualifizierten Zubehörhandel, dafür gibt´s ja ne GTX 280 und nen Q9550 nebst 4 GB RAM 

So, OT, jetzt btt, greetz


----------



## NOOKYN (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe die Kone jetzt seit gut 3 Monaten, und möchte sie nicht mehr missen! Hat meine G5 Refresh abgelöst und muss sagen, sie ist die 60€ vollkommen wert! 

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit ihr, weder bei der Technik, noch bei der Performance im Game 

Ich spiele momentan eig. nur CS:S aktiv, und dort macht die Maus keinen einzigen Fehler! Treffsicherheit, hat sich verbessert, obwohl ich schon mit der G5 kein schlechter Skiller war  

Ich kann sogar meine G5 gleichzeitig mit anschließen, und beide funkt. zusammen super! Obwohl ROCCAT meine, man solle Setpoint deinstallieren, da es dort zu Schwierigkeiten kommen kann! Aber bei mir nichts dergleichen!

Einfach nur grandios!


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schön zu hören, ich zocke auch CSS mit einer G9 und spiele ESL. 
Naja seit kurzer zeit zock ich nicht mehr oft.
Mal sehen wie es mit der Roccat Kone klappt.
Freu mich schon wenn ich sie bekomme


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@ Bambuchi

Wolltest du eigentlich neulich den Größenvergleich zwischen Taito und ExactMat sehen? Wenn ja, muss ich noch mal schnell ein Bild herzaubern.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Bambuchi
> 
> Wolltest du eigentlich neulich den Größenvergleich zwischen Taito und ExactMat sehen? Wenn ja, muss ich noch mal schnell ein Bild herzaubern.




Ja, wollte ich mal sehen , weil wenn ich mir die Kone hole, nehme ich mir das Taito grad mit. Und viel Platz hab ich nicht mehr am Schreibtisch... >_<

Wäre sehr Nett wenn du ein Pic machen könntest. 

Lg BamBuchi


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So bitte schön. Leider ist es etwas dunkel hier im Büro, von daher leider nicht so gute Qualität. Hoffe es reicht dir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Vielen Dank Klutten   
Das ist ne gute Quali!
Gut das wird eng, ich glaube ich wünsche mir zu Ostern einen neuen Schreibtisch.

Vielen Dank das du dir die mühe gegeben hast   

Edit: Ein neuer Schreibtisch muss her


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Eine gnadenlose Investition im Vergleich zum sehr billigen Taito mit <15 Euro. Aber es geht auch nichts über Platz. Zum Glück hab ich genug davon. ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Eine gnadenlose Investition im Vergleich zum sehr billigen Taito mit <15 Euro. Aber es geht auch nichts über Platz. Zum Glück hab ich genug davon. ^^



Hehe, hol mir jetzt auch einen mit sehr viel Platz.
Wo ich den Rechner dann draufstellen kann und etc.
Aber für 15 € ist das Taito doch ein sehr gutes gelungenes Mousepad


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja, die Kone funktioniert auf dem Stoffpad tatsächlich viel besser, als auf dem ExactMat von Razer. Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich die Mamba schlägt. Ich habe sie bei Razer zusammen mit einem Destructor-Pad geordert. Sollte dieses mitgeliefert werden, habe ich gute Vergleichskandidaten.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ja, die Kone funktioniert auf dem Stoffpad tatsächlich viel besser, als auf dem ExactMat von Razer. Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich die Mamba schlägt. Ich habe sie bei Razer zusammen mit einem Destructor-Pad geordert. Sollte dieses mitgeliefert werden, habe ich gute Vergleichskandidaten.




Oh, ja
Freu mich schon auf dein Review das dann rauskommt 
Wann ist damit nochmal zu rechnen?

Lg BamBuchi


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sobald Razer den Treiber für die Mamba veröffentlicht, bekomme ich ein Exemplar. Wann das sein wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich rechne aber in den nächsten zwei Wochen damit.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schön, hört sich klasse an! Mal sehen wie sich die Mamba schlägt 

Ich geh dann jetzt gleich mal schlafen^^

Schlaf gut Klutten  

Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## SCUX (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Sobald Razer den Treiber für die Mamba veröffentlicht, bekomme ich ein Exemplar. Wann das sein wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich rechne aber in den nächsten zwei Wochen damit.


Ein direkter Vergleich mit der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 (war doch 8 oder?) wäre super genial


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schick mir eine und ich vergleiche sie...  ^^


----------



## CeresPK (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich würde sie auch nehmen
da kann sich Klutten um den Vergleich Mamba-Kone Kümmern und ich um den Vergleich X8-Kone


----------



## mad31 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wieviel kosten die?


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie viel kostet was ?


----------



## SCUX (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet was ?


na die Microsoft X8 Maus die CeresPK haben will um Klutten etwas Arbeit abzunehmen der ja mit dem Vergleich Mamba dann viel zu tun hat


----------



## DrSin (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mal eine frage, an die kone user, wenn ihr die led farben ändert, geht bei euch LED 2 auf orange wenn ihr auf LED 1 blau habt? Bzw LED1 Blau und dann unten (LED2) auf grün?


----------



## BigBubby (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



DrSin schrieb:


> mal eine frage, an die kone user, wenn ihr die led farben ändert, geht bei euch LED 2 auf orange wenn ihr auf LED 1 blau habt? Bzw LED1 Blau und dann unten (LED2) auf grün?



hae? ich kann alle frei einstellen. weiß nicht ganz, was du meinßt


----------



## CentaX (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage an euch...
Wenn ich auf die hintere Daumentaste drücke (hab sie mit Desktop anzeigen belegt, also ein script mit Win+D), geht die LED mit dem Roccat Logo aus, die beiden hinteren werden dunkler und die beiden vorderen etwas heller.
Außerdem quietscht mein Mausrad, die Maus ist oft ungenau und manchmal muss ich sie nach dem PC-starten erst einmal abziehen und wieder anstecken, damit sich der Mauszeiger bewegt (LEDs leuchten aber)
Ich bin irgendwie genervt von dem Ding, wenn die 2. charge in den Läden ankommt, tausch ich sie gegen ne neue um... Wozu hab ich hier noch die G9 liegen. Die hat nicht annährend so viel Probleme gemacht, trotzdem will ich die Kone nicht missen, allein schon wegen der tollen Oberfläche...


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich glaube das war ein Bug der ersten Firmware und Treiberversion.
bei den neuen dürfte das eig nicht mehr sein


----------



## CentaX (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab bloß schon den Treiber 1.29 / Firmware 1.32... 
Naja... Ende der Woche wird vorraussichtlich Vista neuinstalled. Da install ich den Treiber auch gleich neu... Will meinem OS nicht den Todesstoß geben^^ (Gestern schon wieder um ein Haar zerschossen)


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Hab bloß schon den Treiber 1.29 / Firmware 1.32...
> Naja... Ende der Woche wird vorraussichtlich Vista neuinstalled. Da install ich den Treiber auch gleich neu... Will meinem OS nicht den Todesstoß geben^^ (Gestern schon wieder um ein Haar zerschossen)


Ich habe aber auch Probleme mit den Treibern
die Version die du drauf hast geht zwar wunderbar nur sagt mir der Treiber das ich doch bitte nen aktuellen Treiber draufklatschen soll
und die Betaversion die es mal ne Zeit lang gab läuft bei mir nur nach der Instllation und nach nem Windows-neustart geht die MAus auch nicht mehr
naja diese Woche kommt mein Phenom II und da wird Vista auch erstmal wieder neu aufgesetzt


----------



## CentaX (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jo, bei den Beta Treiber funzt die Maus nicht mehr, wenn du Vista x64 hast^^ Kannst nur WHQL Treiber installen. Zum Glück hatte ich die G9 noch hier rumliegen^^
Naja, die heb ich mir auch auf. Die Kone ist mir in der Hinsicht zu unzuverlässig...


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jepp meine MX518 liegt genau neben der Kone (für den Ernstfall  der leider oft bei den Treibern auftritt )


----------



## Painxx (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

kann man eigentlich bei Kone nun ein Button belegen, dass bei Vista diese Fensterswitch an wird? Denn an meiner alten Logitech MX1000 war ein button und ich vermisse es... Wann kommt eigentlich die nächste FW/treiber heraus?

P.S. Kone + Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha ist sehr cool. Aber ich überlege, ob ich vlt. die Kone+50 euro gegen Razer Mamba tauschen sollte


----------



## CentaX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich GLAUBE, dass das im Beta- Treiber drin war.
Also auf den nächsten Treiber warten und ausprobieren ;D
Unter Vista x64 läuft die Beta nämlich noch nicht...


----------



## iNFAMOUS (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gehört jetzt nicht direkt hier rein, aber ich frag trotzdem mal: 
Wie kann ich am besten mein Roccat Taito Mauspad reinigen? Das Pad hat ja so eine spezielle Nano-Oberfläche und ich habe Angst es zu beschädigen.


----------



## Painxx (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Eine Frage: Ich bin ein übelster Low-Sense Spieler. Ich spiele Crysis Wars in ESL und benutze Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha als Pad. Meine Frage ist so, ob ich auf der Roccat Kone irgendwie 400 dpi einstellen könnte? Denn ich will unbedingt mit 400 DPI zocken als 800


----------



## CentaX (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

400 geht nicht, ist aber auch "schwachsinn", da du die Windows- Zeigergeschwindigkeit runterstellen kannst. Dann kannst du auch 3200 DPI einstellen und die ganz runterdrehen, dann sollte der Mauszeiger deutlich "flüssiger" über den Bildschirm wandern


----------



## Painxx (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

boah echt -.- ... schon klar, aber ich will ingame 400 dpi haben + z.b. sens in crysis wars auf 6
Und nein, 400 dpi sind nicht schwachsinnig, wiel es interessant ist.


----------



## BigBubby (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Painxx schrieb:


> boah echt -.- ... schon klar, aber ich will ingame 400 dpi haben + z.b. sens in crysis wars auf 6
> Und nein, 400 dpi sind nicht schwachsinnig, wiel es interessant ist.



warum?
Interessiert mich. bei max dpi, aber minimal ingame sollte es flüssiger/besser gehen, als umgekehrt


----------



## CyrussM (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Boar is das ne miese maus Quali, die dritte kone , das dritte mausrad ist soebend gebrochen.

Ich könnte so kotzen. Teuer Geld und nur schrott, mausfüße muste ich schon zweimal  tauschen (auf nem speed plastikpad waren sie schnell abgenutzt so das plastik auf plastik schleifte), mausrad quitscht wenn mans dreht, und bricht wenn man zuviel drauf rumdrückt. (zweimal bei Crysis gebrochen, jetzt bei Necrovison) Zwischen durch spackt der Treiber rum, mal meldet sich die maus einfach ab im spiel, mal geht der PC nicht an wenn die Maus eingesteckt ist, mal erkennt Windows die maus garnicht, muss man ziehen und wieder reinstecken dann gehts. Aber der Sinn ist das ja wohl nicht.

Bin so angepisst das gibts garnicht. Ich tausch die um und werd sie wohl verkaufen, meine MX 1000 oder raptor M3 gehen seid Jahren ohne Probleme. Da geht noch jeder Knopf (MX1000 gekauft als sie auf den mark kamm), und das mausrad hat auch noch nie versagt.

Leute , ich würde es mir 100dert mal überlegen die maus zu kaufen.

mfg cyruss



Zitat:

René Korte, CEO von Roccat, erläutert das Problem: 
"Der Fehler ist bekannt,  der Grund liegt in der Verwendung von "alten" Wheels in der Fabrik, wo die Mäuse gebaut werden. Die Verwendung der alten Komponenten geschah eigenmächtig, ohne Rücksprache mit Roccat. Die erste Charge der KONE ist betroffen. Alle Exemplare, die jetzt nach Europa kommen, sind aber OK, besitzen die neuen Teile."

zitat ende

Alle nach europa besitzen die neuen teile? nach 4mal umgetauscht hab ich immer noch keine erwicht? naja....


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CyrussM schrieb:


> Alle nach europa besitzen die neuen teile? nach 4mal umgetauscht hab ich immer noch keine erwicht? naja....



Natürlich verkaufen alle erst die alten sachen, bevor das neue auf dem markt geworfen wird. Die wollen doch nicht drauf sitzen bleiben...


----------



## Painxx (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jop, aja woher hast du die Maus her? 
Wenn du 70 euo zurück bekommen solltest, dann solltest du mal die Razer Mamba testen. Die Form ist 1a, nur halt sehr teuer. Würde sie 100 euro kosten, hätte ich meine Kone vk und diese gekauft^^

Naja, meine Kone ist bestimmt von neuer generation, weil sie nach 4monaten benutzung immernoch perfekt funktioniert und Qualität stimmt auch ( zock 1-3 h am tag ESL  )


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Es ist zwar immer traurig zu hören wenn jemand so arge Probleme mit seinen Komponenten hat, aber mein Vorserienmodell zeigt bisher keinerlei Probleme. Ein leichtes Quietschen habe ich auch schon mal gehört, aber abgebrochene Muasräder ...kann es vielleicht sein, dass da das Problem nicht die Maus sondern der Anwender ist? Ich hatte meine Maus während des Tests natürlich mal zerlegt um mir die Technik anzusehen, aber das Mausrad ist schon recht stabil aufgehangen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meines funktioniert auch noch immer. Aber ich nutze die "dritte Maustaste" auch sehr selten.So wird sie natürlich auch nicht so beansprucht


----------



## SCUX (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also ich bin dabei mich (krampfartig) dann doch an meine KONE zu gewöhnen 

daher habe ich eine Frage,
das Roccattreibermenü ist ja in der Startleiste verankert,
kann ich es/den einfach im Startmenü abstellen, oder werde dann die Einstellungen nicht mit übernommen...oder sowas..... 
(wenn man was verändern will kann man es ja handmäßig starten)


----------



## Uziflator (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Einstellungen werden im Maus internen Speicher gespeichert.


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*Neues von der Front*

Was ist das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Da schimmert ein Mamba durch 

Na pack endlich aus


----------



## oNe (15. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wie macht sich die kone auf der razer exact mat? jmd erfahrungen?


----------



## Klutten (15. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Nicht so gut wie auf einem Stoffpad ala Taito. Dort läuft sie wesentlich ruhiger.


----------



## Mudhenfighter (15. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Freu mich schon auf den Test der Mamba! 

Mach schnell damit, will sie nämlich ententuell kaufen!

Aber bin derzeit mit der Kone auch sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ab und zu mal der Treiber unter Vista 32bit den geist aufgibt und ich die Maus dann aus- und wieder einstecken muss!

MFG


----------



## Uziflator (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Weis jemand von ob man die Originalverpackung noch haben muss, wenn man die Maus an Roccat zurücksendet wegen einem Garantie Fall?



Edit: hat sich erledigt hab den Support direkt fragt.



Ach ja, so eine neue Firma ist Roccat eigentlich gar nicht, die gehört nämlich immer noch zu Speedlink.^^

mfg


----------



## Bullveyr (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wirklich neu ist die Info auch nicht, neu ist Roccat in der Hinsicht, dass es eine eigenständige GmbH ist, egal wer es schlussendlich finanziert hat.


----------



## BigBubby (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Was hat denn der support gesagt?
also ich habe, da bei amazon gekauft, das ding direkt zu amazon geschcikt mit allem, was ich noch hatte an "zubehör"

(Achja ich habe es nur einegsand, weil mir ein missgeschick passiert ist. lag nicht an der maus selbst. aber dank bekannten schwachen mausrad kann ich es über die garantie abwickeln)


----------



## Uziflator (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Was hat denn der support gesagt?
> also ich habe, da bei amazon gekauft, das ding direkt zu amazon geschcikt mit allem, was ich noch hatte an "zubehör"
> 
> (Achja ich habe es nur einegsand, weil mir ein missgeschick passiert ist. lag nicht an der maus selbst. aber dank bekannten schwachen mausrad kann ich es über die garantie abwickeln)



Er sollte ich adresse und so weiter angeben und die SN nummer von der Maus.

Dann kam die Mail ich soll die Maus zurücksenden mit der ausgedruckten und ausgedruckten Mail, dann bekomme ich eine neue,^^


----------



## oNe (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so, hab seit gestern auch ne kone und das taito.

hat nen netten eigengeruch -_- da wirste ja high von auf dauer


----------



## kwku (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



oNe schrieb:


> so, hab seit gestern auch ne kone und das taito.
> 
> hat nen netten *eigengeruch* -_- da wirste ja high von auf dauer




Logisch: MADE IN CHINA!!


----------



## Uziflator (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ist eigentlich schon näheres über die Roccat Kova bekannt?

Ich hba nur das hier gefunden ROCCAT Kova exklusiv auf der CeBIT - Spielesuechtig.de - Games - Hardware - Testberichte


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das ist aber auch schon ein Jahr her und seit dem gibt es von der Maus nichts Neues zu vermelden.


----------



## BigBubby (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich denke sie versuchen erst aus der Kone zu lernen, bevor sie die nächste auf dem Markt werfen. 
Wenn man dazu berechnet, wie lange die Kone gebraucht hat, bis sie erschienen ist, kann das noch dauern


----------



## BeerIsGood (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Design ist nicht so optimal, eine Mischung aus diesem und dem der Kone wäre ganz schön. Bis ich mal ne Maus kaufen muss dauert das noch, also wachsam bleiben.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sehr schöner  Test!!!
Scheint ganz gut zu sein!!!


----------



## Hombracho (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, jetzt darf ich mich auch zu denen zählen, denen das Mausrad Probleme macht. Klack hats gemacht, und nun ist es putt.. Druckpunkt funktioniert zwar noch halbwegs, aber scrollen geht gar nicht mehr..

Dabei ist das Ding so wichtig bei Crysis. Oder beim simplen surfen. Naja, vielleicht hält die Nächste länger.. Hat ja schon sicher jemand Erfahrung hier..

Beim Saturn umtauschen, oder direkt bei Roccat? Und wie lang dauert der Spaß?


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

angesichts der anscheinend sehr hohen fehlerquote (---> mausrad) kann dein test wohl kaum so stehen bleiben.

du solltest ihn entweder zurückziehen oder ihn zumindest um eine erwähnung der problematik ergänzen. 

eine kaufempfehlung kann man angesichts dessen wohl kaum mehr aussprechen, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Uziflator (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> So, jetzt darf ich mich auch zu denen zählen, denen das Mausrad Probleme macht. Klack hats gemacht, und nun ist es putt.. Druckpunkt funktioniert zwar noch halbwegs, aber scrollen geht gar nicht mehr..
> 
> Dabei ist das Ding so wichtig bei Crysis. Oder beim simplen surfen. Naja, vielleicht hält die Nächste länger.. Hat ja schon sicher jemand Erfahrung hier..
> 
> Beim Saturn umtauschen, oder direkt bei Roccat? Und wie lang dauert der Spaß?


Ich hab meine Maus wegen des selben Fehlers einschickt, hat knapp eine Woche gedauert. 
Hab meine von Saturn nur leider keine Rechnung mehr.

Bei der neuen Revision besteht das Mausrad Problem jedoch nicht mehr, die Aufhängung wurde geändert.






Bonkic schrieb:


> eine kaufempfehlung kann man angesichts dessen wohl kaum mehr aussprechen, würde ich mal sagen.


Nich ganz richtig, die erste Marge hat nur Mausrad Probleme, die neue aber nicht mehr, die Mausrad Aufhängung wurde nämlich überarbeitet.


----------



## CentaX (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mein Mausrad nervt mich halt auch...
Manchmal ist es sooo schwer zu drehen... 
Dann entweder nach links drücken oder einmal richtig kräftig hochziehen (oder beides) und dann isses meist wieder "normal"...
Das Mausrad hat mir bei der G9 doch um einiges besser gefallen, lies sich soo leicht drehen und war doch sehr genau zu bedienen.
Und seit Weihnachten warte ich auf nen Treiber, mit dem ich Flip3D benutzen kann (mit dem einen Beta treiber solls ja schon unter Vista x86 gefunzt haben...) und Tilt Left/Right am Mausrad auch in Opera seitwärts scrollt (hab da jetzt Pfeiltaste rechts/links als Makro raufgepackt!)
Außerdem will ich die Leuchteffekte endlich kombinieren können... das zB das Roccat Logo beim drehen der Farben ausgelassen wird...
Naja, ich hab draus gelernt, die Roccat Valo wirds wohl nicht werden. Erstmal probieren, die (blaue) G15 mit Carbonfolie wieder optisch aufzupäppeln, wenns schiefgeht entweder ne G19 kaufen oder ne billigtasta und nochmal meinen Monitor (Asus VW222U, kostet nur noch 150€^^)
@ Uziflator: Seit wann gibts denn die Version ohne Mausrad- Probleme? oO


----------



## Hombracho (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das kann ich nur hoffen. Meine Kone habe ich ja schon Anfang Dezember gekauft, also gehört die noch zur alten Auflage..

Kann mich ansonsten überhaupt nicht beschweren. Stabiler, funktionierender Treiber, ideal für meine großen Tatzen und gigantisch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten. Und jetzt darf der Support mal beweisen, was er drauf hat..


----------



## Uziflator (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur hoffen. Meine Kone habe ich ja schon Anfang Dezember gekauft, also gehört die noch zur alten Auflage..
> 
> Kann mich ansonsten überhaupt nicht beschweren. Stabiler, funktionierender Treiber, ideal für meine großen Tatzen und gigantisch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten. Und jetzt darf der Support mal beweisen, was er drauf hat..



Hier steht was dazu drin http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-rma-garantieabwicklung-eure-erfahrungen.html


----------



## Hombracho (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jo, super. Danke, Uzi

Offtopic: Bin aber gerade am Überlegen, ob ich mir trotzdem noch eine Zweitmaus zulege.. Auf die Weise wird die Kone geschont, und für den reinen Office-/Browser-/Arbeitsalltag gibt es sicherlich besser geeignete Mäuse.. Also wenn da jemand was auf die Schnelle weiß.. Sollte wenn möglich noch größer sein als die Kone. Hab echt lange Fingerchen


----------



## Klutten (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Eine Zweitmaus für den reinen Office-/Browser-/Arbeitsalltag kannst du haben - die Razer Mamba. 

Ein Review dazu schiebe ich in den nächsten zwei Tagen online.


----------



## Uziflator (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Eine Zweitmaus für den reinen Office-/Browser-/Arbeitsalltag kannst du haben - die Razer Mamba.
> 
> Ein Review dazu schiebe ich in den nächsten zwei Tagen online.


Da bin ich aber gespannt!  Wird bestimmt wieder ein Super Review

Da ich in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Review zum Teufel E300 schreiben darf, habe ich ein wenig Angst es zu versauen, ist auch schließlich mein erstes Review.

Werde mir aber viel mühe geben.
PS: habe ich schon erwähnt das meine Ersatz Kone am vergangenen Donnerstag angekommen ist?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> die Razer Mamba.
> Ein Review dazu schiebe ich in den nächsten zwei Tagen online.


 
nicht vergessen: der Klick-Vergleich zwischen Kone und Mamba 
mich interessiert es brennend welche Maus lauter ist!
(ja man kann es testen im Geschäft, samt Umgebungsgeräusche und in einem ungefähr 4Trilliarden großen Raum  ...naja, zumindest kein Vergleich mit dem heimischen Gegebenheiten)

KluttenKluttenKlutten
​


----------



## Hombracho (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Eine Zweitmaus für den reinen Office-/Browser-/Arbeitsalltag kannst du haben - die Razer Mamba.



Sehr witzig. Am besten gleich zwei davon.


----------



## Hombracho (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, kleines Update..

Habe noch am Sonntag Abend eine Mail an den Roccat-Support geschickt, und heute Abend kam die Antwort. Super freundlich, und sogar *persönlich*!!!!

Bin schwer begeistert! Nun brauch ich nur noch eine RMA, und dann hab ich wohl nächste Woche meinen Ersatznager. Fragt sich nur, wie ich bis dahin Crysis zocken soll, ohne dass mir irgendwelche Noobs den Hintern versohlen mit meiner uralten MX 500 

Edit: Ach noch was. Roccat hängen definitiv mit Speed Link zusammen. Konnt ich am CC der Mail erkennen.. Das ging nämlich an 2 Herren vom Speedlink-Support. Hab darauf hin auch mal etwas recherchiert. Roccat sind ebenso wie die Jöllenbeck GmbH (Speed Link) als eigenständige GmbHs gemeldet. Also kooperieren die beiden Unternehmen wahrscheinlich nur beim Vertrieb ihrer Produkte, und vielleicht auch bei der Produktion im Ausland (meine Vermutung, ist nichts sicheres, würde aber eine Erklärung sein und Sinn machen). Auf jeden Fall ist Roccat eine eigene Marke, mit eigenem Geschäftsführer, eigener Pressestelle, eigener Entwicklungsabteilung, etc. Man sieht auch gut an der Bilanz des Unternehmens, dass die Jungs echt kämpfen müssen, um sich zu etablieren. Darum ist so eine Kooperation eigentlich ziemlich gut nachvollziehbar. Also Leute.. Kauft euch gefälligst alle ne Kone! Ich will mehr Zeug von denen.


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Skill kommt aus der Hand, nicht aus der Maus


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Skill kommt aus der Hand, nicht aus der Maus



 Blödsinn! Das wär genauso, als wenn du mit deinem Handy ein Foto machst, und dann dieses Foto in einem Hochglanzmagazin veröffentlichen willst. Dat  haut so nich hin! 
Ohne gescheites Werkzeug bringt dir der beste Skill nix.


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> angesichts der anscheinend sehr hohen fehlerquote (---> mausrad) kann dein test wohl kaum so stehen bleiben.
> 
> du solltest ihn entweder zurückziehen oder ihn zumindest um eine erwähnung der problematik ergänzen.
> 
> eine kaufempfehlung kann man angesichts dessen wohl kaum mehr aussprechen, würde ich mal sagen.



wie wärs, wenn sich der verfasser des tests mal dazu äussert?


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Das wär genauso, als wenn du mit deinem Handy ein Foto machst, und dann dieses Foto in einem Hochglanzmagazin veröffentlichen willst. Dat  haut so nich hin!
> Ohne gescheites Werkzeug bringt dir der beste Skill nix.



Crysis habe ich nicht lange online gezockt, aber wenn wir Q3, ut oder CS meinetwegen sogar CoD4 gegeneinander spielen, würde ich drauf wetten, dass ich dich sogar mit einer Standart Dell/Mikrosoft optischen Maus besiegen könnte und ich brauche nicht die kone oder mx518 dazu.
Die Maus gibt vielleicht 1-2% mehr, aber 70% sind skill und 28% Training.

Übrigens ist dein Beispiel mit dem Foto das bescheuerste das ich kenne. 
Mal nen anderer Vergleich. Ein guter Schütze tötet den anfänger auch mit einem kar98, selbst wenn der andere ein cal50 hat. 

Wenn dein "können" nur von der Maus herrührt, würde ich mir überlegen ein anderes hobby zu suchen


----------



## k-b (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wie wärs, wenn sich der verfasser des tests mal dazu äussert?


Hat er doch schon. 

Das Problem tritt nur bei den ersten auf. Ich finde auch nicht, mal davon abgesehen dass es ärgerlich für dich ist, dass ein bereits korrigiertes Problem einen Testbericht nach unten ziehen muss.


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wie wärs, wenn sich der verfasser des tests mal dazu äussert?



Sry, habe deinen Post wohl überlesen...

Warum und aus welchem triftigen Grund sollte ich das Review zurückziehen? Ich habe ein bis zum heutigen Tage absolut fehlerfreies Produkt bei mir in Benutzung, welches jeden Tag gut und gerne 10 Stunden seine Arbeit verrichtet.

Das einige Käufer ein Problem mit dem Mausrad haben ist zwar jetzt bekannt, hat aber mit meinem Test, der vor der Markteinführung platziert wurde rein gar nichts zu tun. Hätte es Probleme gegeben, so würden diese auch angesprochen. Eine anschließende Ergänzung so lange nach dem eigentlichen Test würde hier nur zur Verzerrung führen. Meine persönliche Empfehlung - und mehr ist es ja auch nicht, denn ich bin Privatperson und keine Hardware-Testzeitung - bleibt somit so bestehen. Ich würde die Maus weiterhin uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 

Demnächst werden hier im Forum 30 weitere Testberichte im Rahmen eines umfangreichen Lesertests zur Kone erscheinen. Vielleicht bekommst du ja dort Zuspruch zur Problematik. Aufgrund des exzellenten Supports seitens des Herstellers gibt es auch nichts zu mäkeln. Bis jetzt hat jeder, der ein defektes Mausrad hatte, schnellstens Ersatz erhalten.


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich würde die Maus weiterhin uneingeschränkt empfehlen.



Hier kann ich mich trotz Defekt nur anschließen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Crysis habe ich nicht lange online gezockt, aber wenn wir Q3, ut oder CS meinetwegen sogar CoD4 gegeneinander spielen, würde ich drauf wetten, dass ich dich sogar mit einer Standart Dell/Mikrosoft optischen Maus besiegen könnte und ich brauche nicht die kone oder mx518 dazu.
> Die Maus gibt vielleicht 1-2% mehr, aber 70% sind skill und 28% Training.
> 
> Übrigens ist dein Beispiel mit dem Foto das bescheuerste das ich kenne.
> ...



Da werd ich nicht widersprechen. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mittlerweile 28 Lenze zähle, und Crysis Wars der erste Online-Shooter ist, den ich überhaupt zock. Dass dann jemand, der schon mit 13 erste Erfahrungen mit Shootern macht, besser ist.. Dafür ist meiner halt länger und dicker, und ich habe eine bessere Rechtschreibung 
Außerdem muss ich arbeiten, und hab keine Zeit zum "Training", da ist mir der Spass wichtiger. Und mein Real-life. Und andere Hobbies.

Okay, vielleicht war der Vergleich vorhin nicht so geschickt gewählt.. Vorher hatte ich eine Habu, jetzt hab ich ne Kone. Und mit der Kone war ich von Anfang an besser, weil sie schon ganz anders in meiner Hand liegt. Ist halt ein Werkzeug. Ein Werkzeug macht nicht bessere Arbeit, aber ein besseres Werkzeug erleichtert die Arbeit, vor allem wenn man kein Profi ist.

Mit meiner SLR habe ich zum Beispiel auch von Anfang an bessere Fotos gemacht, als mit der alten Kompaktkamera. Schon allein deswegen, weil man sie ganz anders halten muss..


----------



## NOOKYN (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



> Warum und aus welchem triftigen Grund sollte ich das Review zurückziehen? Ich habe ein bis zum heutigen Tage absolut fehlerfreies Produkt bei mir in Benutzung, welches jeden Tag gut und gerne 10 Stunden seine Arbeit verrichtet.



Sehe ich genauso! Ich habe die Kone, jetzt seit gut 4 Monaten und hatte mit ihr bis jetzt noch kein einziges Problem!

Bis auf, dass einmal der Treiber nicht funktionierte. Support per mail geschrieben, und die Antwort kam prompt und löste das Problem sofort!

Wirklich ein ausgezeichneter Support muss ich sagen!

Wenn manche ein Problem mit dem Mausrad haben, ist das nun mal recht schade. Dann hat man halt pech gehabt. Aber dies auf jede einzelne Person bzw. Maus zu beziehen, ist eine frechheit. Fehler, kann auch die beste Hardware haben. Und ROCCAT ist nun mal eine recht junge Firma, die sich erst etablieren muss. Logitech wird von Anfang an auch nicht Fehlerfrei gewesen sein, bzw. sind es immer noch nicht!

Und wenn man wirklich ein Problem hat, einfach Support anschreiben und man bekommt eine neue


----------



## k-b (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Roccat ist nicht jung, nur der Name ist es.


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Da werd ich nicht widersprechen. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mittlerweile 28 Lenze zähle, und Crysis Wars der erste Online-Shooter ist, den ich überhaupt zock. Dass dann jemand, der schon mit 13 erste Erfahrungen mit Shootern macht, besser ist..
> Außerdem muss ich arbeiten, und hab keine Zeit zum "Training", da ist mir der Spass wichtiger. Und mein Real-life. Und andere Hobbies.
> 
> Okay, vielleicht war der Vergleich vorhin nicht so geschickt gewählt.. Vorher hatte ich eine Habu, jetzt hab ich ne Kone. Und mit der Kone war ich von Anfang an besser, weil sie schon ganz anders in meiner Hand liegt. Ist halt ein Werkzeug. Ein Werkzeug macht nicht bessere Arbeit, aber ein besseres Werkzeug erleichtert die Arbeit, vor allem wenn man kein Profi ist.
> ...


Ich komme zwar nicht auf 28, aber unter 20 bin ich auch nicht mehr und Besseres als den ganzen Tag zu zocken, habe ich auch zu tun.
Meine Rechtschreibung ist übrigens garnicht so schlecht, nur schreibe ich im Forum in erster Linie schnell und nicht gut, denn wie du, habe auch ich besseres im Leben zu tun, als die Hälfte davon im Forum/in Spielen zu verbringen, auch wenn das den Anschein haben könnte.

[q]Dafür ist meiner halt länger und dicker, und ich habe eine bessere Rechtschreibung [/q]
Da sage ich nur zu, es kommt nicht mehr auf die Länge/Dicke an, sondern nur noch auf die Weite. Viel Spaß beim grübeln


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k-b schrieb:


> Roccat ist nicht jung, nur der Name ist es.



 Die Firma wurde 2006 gegründet, und hat ihren Geschäftsbetrieb erst 2007 aufgenommen... Und Ende 2008 kam das erste Produkt in Form der Kone. Was ist denn für dich jung?


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Da sage ich nur zu, es kommt nicht mehr auf die Länge/Dicke an, sondern nur noch auf die Weite. Viel Spaß beim grübeln



Igitt.


----------



## NOOKYN (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Die Firma wurde 2006 gegründet, und hat ihren Geschäftsbetrieb erst 2007 aufgenommen... Und Ende 2008 kam das erste Produkt in Form der Kone. Was ist denn für dich jung?



Ich finde das auch noch recht jung! Jung meine ich auch im Vergleich zu Logitech, Razer etc.


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Igitt.


Wohl nur halb verstanden, aber passt schon 


F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch noch recht jung! Jung meine ich auch im Vergleich zu Logitech, Razer etc.


Ich würde auch sagen, dass es eine recht junge firma ist. Aber ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass recht viele "alte Hasen" dabei sind, die dann nur die neue Firma gegründet haben.


----------



## Hombracho (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wohl nur halb verstanden, aber passt schon


Na dann mach mal den Erklärbär, und formulier das in jugendfreier Sprache..


----------



## SCUX (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Crysis habe ich nicht lange online gezockt, aber wenn wir Q3, ut oder CS meinetwegen sogar CoD4 gegeneinander spielen, würde ich drauf wetten, dass ich dich sogar mit einer Standart Dell/Mikrosoft optischen Maus besiegen könnte und ich brauche nicht die kone oder mx518 dazu.
> Die Maus gibt vielleicht 1-2% mehr, aber 70% sind skill und 28% Training.


 
also du sagst von dir selbst das du mit einer "für_dich" sehr guten Maus nur *1-2% besser* bist wie mit einer Dell-Standart 

also entweder du bist so profi mäßig unterwegs das dies es bei dir wirklich nicht auf das Werkzeug ankommt,
oder du untertreibst ein wenig....

ich mein sicherlich ist ein guter Spieler mit ner schlechten Maus besser wie ein schlechter Spieler mit ner guten Maus 
darum geht es aber nicht, es geht darum ob eine "gute" Maus (gut ist ja nicht pauschal für Alle gleich) *Vorteile bringt gegenüber einer Schlechten  *


----------



## BigBubby (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



SCUX schrieb:


> also du sagst von dir selbst das du mit einer "für_dich" sehr guten Maus nur *1-2% besser* bist wie mit einer Dell-Standart
> 
> also entweder du bist so profi mäßig unterwegs das dies es bei dir wirklich nicht auf das Werkzeug ankommt,
> oder du untertreibst ein wenig....
> ...



Eine standart-dell maus (optisch, setzte ich als einziges voraus), dürfte jedem normalen spieler vollkommen ausreichen und 2/3 der ESl spieler mit sicherheit auch. Wenn diese meinen, sie wären nur gut mit einer Kone/Mamba oder sonst was, dann fehlt denen standartmäßig können.
1. Können
2. Training 
lange pause
3. Equipment.
Das prägt die Fähigkeiten eines guten Zockers. 

Aber ich breche diese Diskussion hier ab, denn hier gehts um die Roccat und nicht um Zocken mit Mäusen im allgemeinen. Wenn dich das so sehr interessiert, kannst du gerne einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## SCUX (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Aber ich breche diese Diskussion hier ab, denn hier gehts um die Roccat und nicht um Zocken mit Mäusen im allgemeinen. Wenn dich das so sehr interessiert, kannst du gerne einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


schade, sonst hätte ich noch eingeworfen das deine ersten Punkte ja auf die breite Masse der Zocker zutrifft, und das es eben dann doch auf die Hardware ankommt 
aber dann sage ich das halt nicht 
aber ich weiß ja auch was/wie du es meinst...hast ja recht! 
*dennoch kann ein Stück Hardware über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden! gerade wenn sehr viele von der "Leistung" her gleich auf sind..*
das ist halt einfach so 

Sorry fürs Offtopic!


----------



## impi88 (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also ich habe mir nun auch eine ROCCAT Kone gestern gekauft, bin aber krass enttäuscht. Am  Montag gebe ich die wahrscheinlich zurück.

Der Laser ist der schlechteste Laser den ich je an einer Maus benutzen musste. Unkonstante Geschwindigkeit und Fehler bei zu schneller bewegung. Meine alte Razer mit Laser, die ich wegen der Form nicht mag und schon 3 Jahre alt ist - macht selbst bei Rasenden Geschwindigkeiten keine Probleme.

Ausserdem: Negative Mausbeschleunigung. Stellt eure Sensitivity in den Optionen mal auf "1" und 1000HZ. Bewegt eure Maus *langsam *von Links nach Rechts in Windows. Nun dann von Rechts nach Links, aber diesmal *schnell*. Ihr werdet nicht mit der gleichen Strecke Links am Bildschirm ankommen, sondern 2,5x solang eure Maus bewegen müssen. Das nennt man NEGATIVE Mausbeschleunigung, und das ist ein NOGO!

Stellt nun mal eure Sensitivity auf 5, dafür die Windows Sensitivity runter, damits ungefähr der alten entspricht.

Macht dasselbe wie oben. Ihr werdet keine oder geringe nicht messbare negative Mausbeschleunigung empfinden.

Dasselbe ist, wenn ihr die Sensitivity auf 1 lasst und auf 125HZ stellt, was aber eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, weil bei normalen Mäusen die verlaufskurve für Negative Mausbeschleuigung bei höherer HZ Zahl *steigt* (was wie gesagt gut ist :])

Sowas ist verrückt und spricht nicht gerade für die Maus. Einfach nur Schlecht.

Ich versteh also nicht wieso ihr diese Maus so hoch lobt. Das ist Müll.

Back to MX518, beste Maus die ich je hatte, leider ist die Oberfläche der ROCCAT besser, was auch mein Kaufgrund war. Das der Laser so schlecht ist, ist einfach nur arm für eine 60€ Maus.


----------



## NOOKYN (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



impi88 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir nun auch eine ROCCAT Kone gestern gekauft, bin aber krass enttäuscht. Am  Montag gebe ich die wahrscheinlich zurück.
> 
> Der Laser ist der schlechteste Laser den ich je an einer Maus benutzen musste. Unkonstante Geschwindigkeit und Fehler bei zu schneller bewegung. Meine alte Razer mit Laser, die ich wegen der Form nicht mag und schon 3 Jahre alt ist - macht selbst bei Rasenden Geschwindigkeiten keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Hört sich an, als wenn deine KONE kaputt wäre! Mein Laser funktioniert wunderbar, bei allein Einstellungen!


----------



## impi88 (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das macht mich natürlich jetz schon stutzig. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir dafür auch die Gedult.

Lustigerweise ist dafür mein Mausrad 1a, nicht wie bei vielen anderen hier. Scheint wohl noch mehr an den Revisionen dran zu sein, wie nur das Mausrad.

Auf jedenfall ist meine Maus unbenutzbar in dem Zustand.

Es gibt son lustiges Flash Game, wo man seinen Curser nicht sieht und auf Ringe klicken muss. Das konnte ich eigentlich beliebig Lang spielen mit meiner MX518, mit meiner Roccat schaff ich das nichtmal ansatzweise für 20sek, sehr unkonstante Mausbewegung. 

Was macht die TCU eigentlich genau? Sorry wenns schon beantwortet wurde, aber der Thread ist so ewig lang :]. Denn die funktioniert bei mir mal gut und mal extrem schlecht. Der Curser hat sich sogar mit TCU aktiv schonmal selbstständig gemacht. Innoment funktioniert es wundarbar mit TCU aktiv, was mich irgentwie in ein großes ? rühmt. (Es war jedesmal dasselbe SteelSeries QcK+)

Wie dem auch sei, ich werd die Maus nicht umtauschen lassen, sondern direkt mein Geld zurückverlangen. So enttäuscht wurd ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## CentaX (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Seit gestern Klickt meine Kone bei *einem* Klick oft einfach zweimal... o_O
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie nervig das in Winamp sein kann, wenn man einfach nur in der Medienbibliothek klicken will? 
Naja, erstmal Urlaub, danach weiter damit beschäftigen


----------



## eSpox (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Dann noch eine Frage zum Deckblatt.

Ist es egal mit welchen Mauspad ich die Kone benutze? Kann farbig sein? Verschiedenfarbig = Bilder? Nachteile?


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe die Maus nur auf unifarbenen Pads getestet. Ein farbiges Pad mit unterschiedlichen Drucken auf der Oberseite kann die TCU aber durchaus negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## eSpox (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also muss ich dazu auch noch das Mauspad von Roccat für ca. 30€ kaufen?


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also das Roccat Taito bekommst du schon für 12 Euro. In Verbindung mit der Kone ist Handhabung wirklich sehr gut. Harte Kunststoff-Pads finde ich persönlich für die Kone unpassend. Die Mamba hingegen würde ich eher nicht auf einem Stoff-Pad nutzen - viel zu träge.


----------



## eSpox (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Roccat Tait kostet leider 25 Euro bei den für mich erreichabren Shops.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Dann solltest du mal hier schauen: Roccat Taito Mauspad Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## eSpox (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja bei AMazon etc. muss man leider älter als 16 Jahren sein, daher bleibt mir leider nur kmshop und die ortbezüglichen Shops.


----------



## joel3214 (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So ich habe jetzt meine auch bekommen (Amarzon)
Kann man irgendwie feststellen ob es noch eine alte ist oder schon eine neue?
Jetzt wird erstmal ausgepackt


----------



## k-b (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wenn das Mausrad kaputt geht, weist du das du eine alte hattest!


----------



## joel3214 (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k-b schrieb:


> Wenn das Mausrad kaputt geht, weist du das du eine alte hattest!


Stimmt 
Wohlen wir hoffen das das nicht passiert.
Da habe ich gleich mal ein paar fragen 
Kann man pro dpi einstellungen die andere Farben nehmen?
Und was sind die besten Einstellungen?
Werde mir jetzt noch mal den Test durchlesen um zu kapieren was das alles für Regler sind 
Aber die Farben sind geil


----------



## BigBubby (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

du kannst statt dpi durchlauf auf die tasten das nächste profil auswählen und in dem neuen profil dann halt sowohl dpi als auch farben ändern


----------



## UTDARKCTF (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich kann aus meiner Sicht mittlerweile leider nur noch vom Kauf dieser ansich guten Maus abraten . Die erste Maus war bei mir nach vier Wochen 
mit gebrochenen Mausrad defekt . Dieses Problem hatte viele Modelle der ersten Generation durch ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil , das auch von Roccat erkannt und gegen ein besseres ausgetauscht wurde . Ok, kann passieren , hab das Teil umgetauscht und eine neue erhalten . Nun , nach acht Wochen fahre ich den Rechner hoch , dann keine Reaktion der Maus .
Kabel öfters rein und wieder raus , trotzdem nichts... 
Testweise an einem anderen Rechner probiert , Problem bleibt , der Nager ist Tot !
Für so eine Hochpreisige Maus ein Armutszeugnis .


----------



## BigBubby (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

manche haben halt pech und erwischen 2 schlechte nacheinander oder sogar 3 und andere da läuft die über monate ohne probleme


----------



## eSpox (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ist wzar nervig aber super SUpport. Daher entsehen wohl keine mehrkosten oder? Durchs einschicken?


----------



## oNe (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hab die maus jetzt seit gut 4 wochen, sie ist top, kein defektes mausrad, astrein! kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## eSpox (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie war das noch mit dem taito? Beide Seiten können benutzt werden?


----------



## BigBubby (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

vielleicht kann man das, aber gut auf keinen fall. Da die maus dadrauf nicht gleitet


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Pad ist nur einseitig benutzbar - Schaumstoff-Pad halt. Auf der Unterseite befindet sich eine extrem hemmende Gummischicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eSpox (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

SO ich hab mir den Test nochmal durchgelesen. Gibt es denn jetzt genaue Unterschiede zwsichen dem Taito und anderen pads die das Taito besser machen?


----------



## Klutten (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich kenne leider keine anderen Stoffpads. 

*Vorteile Taito:*
- sehr gute Größe
- sehr rutschfest
- sehr günstig (~12 Euro)

...und die Kone läuft darauf sehr leise und schnell.


----------



## eSpox (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Naja der Preis scheint sehr zu schwanken

Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren was die Roccat Kone ganz genau so teuer macht. Rein die DPI und das Lichterspiel? WOhl kaum.


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

entwicklungskosten, wie bei jedem technischen gerät


----------



## eSpox (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja gut das kommt noch drauf aber was unterschiedet jetzt die Kone von einer normalen Gamer Mouse? nur die Lichterspiele, Optik und DPI?


----------



## Klutten (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Was ist denn für dich eine *normale* Gamer-Maus? Die Kone bietet doch massig Features für ihr Geld. In dieser Klasse (um 60 Euro) wirst du wenige ebenbürtige Gegner finden.


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ja gut das kommt noch drauf aber was unterschiedet jetzt die Kone von einer normalen Gamer Mouse? nur die Lichterspiele, Optik und DPI?



extrem hohe prezision gute verarbeitung. 
was willst du denn jetzt als normale gamermouse zum vergleich haben?
TCU wäre auch noch was, was du sonst nicht hast.


----------



## k-b (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Taito - eignet sich das für ne G5?

Hab momentan ein Razer Speedpad, das was damals bei der boomslang dabei war


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Taito kannst du eigentlich mit jeder Maus nutzen


----------



## eSpox (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Is denn die Kone definiert für eine SPielart? Nur Ego? Nur Strategie?


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hae`? wie soll eine maus auf eine spielart definiert sein? Ein Auto ist doch auch nicht auf eine Fahrtart definiert.


----------



## k-b (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Selbst Formel1 - Autos haben einen Rückwärtsgang


----------



## eSpox (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Es gibt doch sowohl Gamer Mäuse rein für Ego Shooter udn rein für STrategie..oder nicht


----------



## k-b (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wär mir jetzt neu.


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hbfe614 das ist total der Quatsch.

Es gibt zwar so pseudomäuse, die einfach nur viele tasten haben und von manchen strategen benutzt werden, dieses ist aber keine Maus, sodnern im prinzip nur eine sehr interessant gestylte tastatur.

Sonst gibt es nichts, was man in der richtung, wie du es bezeichnest nennen könnte...


----------



## k-b (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Es ist eher eine interessant gestylte Maus als eine Tastatur, denn als solches wird das Eingabegerät ja auch erkannt. Sind ja auch Maustasten und keine Buchstaben die da als Events an Windows gesendet werden


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k-b schrieb:


> Es ist eher eine interessant gestylte Maus als eine Tastatur, denn als solches wird das Eingabegerät ja auch erkannt. Sind ja auch Maustasten und keine Buchstaben die da als Events an Windows gesendet werden



ja, das stimmt schon, aber soweit ich weiß, haben sie keine möglichkeit den Mauszeiger zu bewegen und erfüllen damit die hauptfunktion einer Maus nicht. Deshalb würde ich sie eher als Tastatur ersatz bezeichnen. Die Dinger gehen ja eher in die richtugn der G13...


----------



## k-b (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Nee, so ein Ding meinte ich net.
Dachte du meinst sowas wie die Wow-Maus


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nee nee. ich dachte an diese dinger, die es damals gab, die die form einer maus hatten, nur irgendwie keine bewegungsmöglichkeit und >10 tasten.

Die WoW Maus heißt ja so auch nur, weil jemadn geld machen will und sich ein design ausgedacht hat. sonst unterscheidet sie sich ja nicht wirklich von jeder anderen "gamer"maus


----------



## eSpox (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich dachte/denke das die Mäuse zu 70% für Ego-Shooter hergestellt werden like Counterstrike


----------



## Klutten (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Eine Gamer-Maus wird als solche bezeichnet, wenn sie Features hat, die Spieler begeistern. Das kann einerseits natürlich ein herausragender Sensor mit 5.600 dpi sein, aber auch Beleuchtung, Form und Tasten sind Kriterien dafür. Die Grenzen sind fließend.


----------



## eSpox (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ehm kleine Zwischenfrage noch...

Wie war das mit dem Treiber? Muss man den runterladen oder ist der dabei? Sonst könnte ich jetzt ja schon mal einstellen weil ich sie morgen bekomme...


----------



## Klutten (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Lade dir den aktuellen Treiber auf www.roccat.org runter. Da ist auch die aktuelle Firmware integriert.


----------



## eSpox (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gut d.h ich kann jetzt schon alles einstellen und muss nur die Maus anschließen und diese übernimmt dann alle features?


----------



## Klutten (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Nein. Während der Installation muss die Maus angesteckt werden, da die Firmware aktualisiert wird. Somit musst du noch bis morgen warten.


----------



## On/OFF (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also ich schwör auf die MX 518    .   Die Ergonomie ist entscheidend und die 2  Daumentasten   ,   nix für Linkshänder ^^   und oberhalb 1600 dpi  bringt eh nix da in Egoshootern eh ne Hitbox verwendet wird und alles sehr schnell geht.


----------



## SCUX (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wenn sich jemand für die Kone interessiert;
hier auf PCG verkaufe ich ein komplett Set mit anderer Hardware (kein Einzelverkauf)


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Also ich schwör auf die MX 518    .   Die Ergonomie ist entscheidend und die 2  Daumentasten   ,   nix für Linkshänder ^^   und oberhalb 1600 dpi  bringt eh nix da in Egoshootern eh ne Hitbox verwendet wird und alles sehr schnell geht.



das ist alles geschmackssache.
Ich finde die mehr dpi gegenüber meiner alten mx518 sehr angenehm und die zwei daumentasten habe ich auch bei der Kone, genau wie eine super ergonomie, die ich sogar einen ticken besser finde als bei der 518


----------



## Klutten (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich nutze derzeit eine sehr gewagte Kombination aus Kone-Maus und Mamba-Treiber. Faulheit ftw ^^

Von daher weiß ich gar nicht, wie die Kone gerade eingestellt ist.


----------



## Fransen (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Also ich schwör auf die MX 518    .   Die Ergonomie ist entscheidend und die 2  Daumentasten   ,   nix für Linkshänder ^^   und oberhalb 1600 dpi  bringt eh nix da in Egoshootern eh ne Hitbox verwendet wird und alles sehr schnell geht.



Habe ich auch, bis ich durch einen glücklichen Zufall eine Kone in die Hand bekam.

Persönlich finde ich die Ergonomie der Kone, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase, besser als die der MX518.


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

die kone dürfte noch die alte geschwindigkeit haben. die maus stellt es doch intern ein und nicht über dem treiber, oder habe ich das falsch in erinnerung?


----------



## Klutten (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja, ist schon richtig. Die Daten sind ja in der Maus gespeichert. Ich finde es nur praktisch, dass sie sich nicht an dem installierten Treiber der Mamba stört. Bei den Problemen, die mancher mit Treibern jeglicher Art hat, finde ich das schon fein.


----------



## Fransen (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Was mich gerade stört ist, dass man die Leds nicht deaktivieren kann, echt nervig...

Ausserdem sammelt die Kone, in Verbindung mit dem Taito, Flusen an der Unterseite....


----------



## Klutten (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Es gibt doch eine Option Licht an/aus.


----------



## Fransen (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine Option Licht an/aus.



Wenn die mal funktionieren würde.


----------



## eSpox (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich ahbe vom Kumpel mitbekommen das die Funktion funktionieren soll.


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bei mir funktz die auch ohne probleme. vielleicht das falsche profil genommen zu deaktivieren?


----------



## eSpox (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sagt mal ich installier doch den Treiber, steck die Maus an und mache dann einen Neustart?


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

steck am besten die Maus ein installier den Treiber und dann neustart (so mach ichs immer wenn ich mein Vista neu aufsetze )
falls die Maus dann nix machen sollte machst du sie ab und steckst sie wieder ran und dann müsste sie funzen


----------



## eSpox (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also hab jetzt meine Kone am laufen alles gut nur das Kabel nervt extrem mal gucken was ich da noch drehen kann.


----------



## k-b (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Stell am besten was schweres drauf, wie z.b. einen Lautsprecher, so das du noch genug Platz hast und auf der anderen Seite dir nichts das Kabel runter zieht


----------



## eSpox (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Warum sollte ichd enna ufs Kabel ein Lautsprecher stellen??


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

er geht davon aus, dass das eigengewicht des kabels deine maus runterzieht und dich das stört.

Wenn du jetzt an der kante etwas schweres draufstellst, kann das runterhängende kabel dieses nicht runterziehen.


----------



## eSpox (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

achso aj genau das war mein problem super danke!


----------



## joel3214 (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie schaffst du das den
?


----------



## mrmouse (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, dann muss ich auch mal was zur Roccat KONE sagen.

Ich habe die Maus seit 2 Monaten.
Mouspad ist Taito. Als ich sie bestellt habe, hab ich auch einiges negatives über sie gelesen. Das das mausrad recht schnell bricht, und die verarbeitung angeblich nicht so gut sei.
Da ich sie shcon bestellt hate, beschloss ich sie einfahc zu testen.
DasMausrad benutzte sehr oft, zig mal am tag, also Mausrad nach unten drücke um zB in Opera einen neuen Tab zu öffnen. Bis jetzt noch nixhts irgendwie geknackst oder gelockert.
Das Mauspad ist der Hammer. Die Kone gleitet wirklich drüber, einfach ein Traum.

Zur Software der Kone.
Da war ich wirklich beeindruckt. Ein guter Freund hat eine Razer Lachesis. Also, ich persönlich mag sie von der Form nicht. Aber die Software hat mich noch mehr enttäuscht.
Bei der Kone kann man wirklich jeden einzele taste nach seinen wünschen programmieren. Das mit den verschiedenen farben ist zwar nur schnickschnack, abre warum nicht 

Ich bin immernoch sehr zufrieden mit der Kone..und sollte sie mal kaputt gehen, wird auf jeden fall erstmal sie auf garantie zurückgeschickt, oder eine eneue gekauft. 

Meine Meinung: Super Maus, mit extrem vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für maximallen komfort in spielen bzw sogar Office anwendungen.

MfG Mouse


----------



## eSpox (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

1.) Warum bleibt meine Kone an wenn ich den Pc herunterfahre?

Manchmal alles macnhmal nur das Zeichen + 1 Seite?

2.) Die Funtkion Licht an/aus geht nicht bei mir...


----------



## mrmouse (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.) Warum bleibt meine Kone an wenn ich den Pc herunterfahre?
> 
> Manchmal alles macnhmal nur das Zeichen + 1 Seite?
> 
> 2.) Die Funtkion Licht an/aus geht nicht bei mir...



Zum ersten:

Dsa Problem habe ich nicht. Aber ich denke das liegt am Mobo, das weiterhin strom durch USB weiterleitet. Dabei kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sry.

Zum zweiten:

Tatsächlich  Bei mir geht auch die Funktion nicht, um das licht ganz auszustellen. Ist mir garned aufgefallen. Schlimm finde ich es nicht, aber das sollten sie ändern. Denke das liegt an der Software. Ich schreibe mal den Support an.

MfG

EDIT: Ich habe den Support angeschrieben. Es scheint das fast alle user mit dem "Problem" betroffen sind.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

es geht um die Software der Roccat Kone.
Wenn man bei der Software das das Licht der Maus ganz abstellen möchte, und das Kästechen deaktivert, damit die Lichter der Maus ausbleiben, passiert nix. Die Farben bleiben so wie sie sind.
Im Forum haben fast alle die diese Maus besitzen das Problem. Es ist zwar nicht schlimm, jedoch am hellen Tag etwas sinnlos.
Ich denke das es an der Software liegen könnte.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn Sie für Ihre Kunden dieses Problem beheben/untersuchen könnten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

mein RL name^^


----------



## SCUX (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> achso aj genau das war mein problem super danke!


es gibt auch Kabelhalter für Mäuse 
ich find dies echt praktisch, und man muss nicht extra Boxen sich hinstellen...kosten so 10-20€


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

oder man hat einen ausreichend großen schreibtisch


----------



## mrmouse (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, ich habe eine Antwort vom Support bekommen:

Hallo Oliver,

danke das du dich für ROCCAT entschieden hast. 

Jede LED muss einzeln angeklickt werden um sie einzeln zu deaktivieren. 

Wir empfehlen dir, den Newsletter zu abonnieren, sofern du dies noch nicht getan hast. Der Button dafür befindet sich auf jeder Seite unserer Webpräsenz ganz unten links.
Falls du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du mich gerne wieder kontaktieren.

__________
Tatsächlich. Es funktioniert.
Jede stelle anklicken, und dann das Häckchen wegmachen, dann "Apply" drücken und schon ist die Roccat aus. Funktioniert wunderbar  ist schon, sodas man auch nur die beiden Seiten beleuchten kann.

Danke an den Support


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich dacht das wäre völlig klar. Erkennt man doch auch am bild...
Die antwort hätte ich dir auch geben können...


----------



## mrmouse (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich dacht das wäre völlig klar. Erkennt man doch auch am bild...
> Die antwort hätte ich dir auch geben können...



Hast du aber nicht. War doch verständlich genung wo das Prob is. Naja, is Wayne.
Jedenfalls ist es mir nicht aufgefallen. Aber jetz gefällt sie mir noch ein Stück mehr, da ich das logo mir immer zu hell geleuchtet hat. Und jetzt kann ichs ausstellen.


MfG


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hey Leute weiß jemand wo man einen Vista 64 Bit Treiber für die Maus bekommt da die CD irgendwie nicht auf den BS funzen will. Hab mir heut die Maus gekauft und aussehen tut sie wirklich top werd aber a weng brauchen zum umgewöhnen.

Grüßle


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

auf der hp von roccat kone


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Echt da muss ich nochmal gucken hab die homepage nicht gefunden. Aber danke


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja man sollte schon mal das Handbuch lesen. So jetzt funzt alles. Einfach ein geiles Teil


----------



## Jason197666 (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab die Kone jetzt auch schon n paar Monate....im Grunde bin ich ja voll zufrieden mit ihr, was mich prinzipiel stört ist, das die Lichteffekte "Pulsating, Blinking und Heartbeat" iwie gleich aussehen...
Ich hätte mir persönlich von "Pulsating" mehr erwartet...


----------



## El-Hanfo (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Jason197666 schrieb:


> Hab die Kone jetzt auch schon n paar Monate....im Grunde bin ich ja voll zufrieden mit ihr, was mich prinzipiel stört ist, das die Lichteffekte "Pulsating, Blinking und Heartbeat" iwie gleich aussehen...
> Ich hätte mir persönlich von "Pulsating" mehr erwartet...


Dito. Die Lichtstärke sollte weinigsten Zwischenstufen haben, aber sowas..

MfG


----------



## Hombracho (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> So, kleines Update..
> 
> Habe noch am Sonntag Abend eine Mail an den Roccat-Support geschickt, und heute Abend kam die Antwort. Super freundlich, und sogar *persönlich*!!!!
> 
> Bin schwer begeistert! Nun brauch ich nur noch eine RMA, und dann hab ich wohl nächste Woche meinen Ersatznager. Fragt sich nur, wie ich bis dahin Crysis zocken soll, ohne dass mir irgendwelche Noobs den Hintern versohlen mit meiner uralten MX 500



Ein letztes Update. Nach 20 Tagen halte ich seit gestern endlich meine geliebte Kone wieder in den Händen. War halt Ostern dazwischen, deswegen hat es wohl länger gedauert.. Unterschiede kann ich nicht wirklich feststellen, bis auf dass die neue Maus bereits die aktuelle Firmware hat und das Mausrad scheint etwas mehr Rasterung zu besitzen als vorher. Der Druckpunkt scheint auch straffer zu sein. Kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Dafür gab es noch nen Energydrink und ein stylisches Schlüsselband als Entschädigung. Wirklich top!


----------



## mrmouse (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Hombracho schrieb:


> Ein letztes Update. Nach 20 Tagen halte ich seit gestern endlich meine geliebte Kone wieder in den Händen. War halt Ostern dazwischen, deswegen hat es wohl länger gedauert.. Unterschiede kann ich nicht wirklich feststellen, bis auf dass die neue Maus bereits die aktuelle Firmware hat und das Mausrad scheint etwas mehr Rasterung zu besitzen als vorher. Der Druckpunkt scheint auch straffer zu sein. Kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Dafür gab es noch nen Energydrink und ein stylisches Schlüsselband als Entschädigung. Wirklich top!



GEil  Will auch ein schlüsselband^^
Mach mal bitte ein Foto vom Energy Drink und Schlüsselband^^ Damit ich mich irgendwann trösten kann falls die maus kaputt gehen sollte.

MfG


----------



## Hombracho (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Bitte sehr. Hab jetzt zu allem Überfluss auch noch die zugehörigen Gewichte doppelt hier herum zu liegen..


----------



## mrmouse (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Entz digg  Taugt mir.
Ich schreibe jetzt mal den Support an, ob ich einen haben könnte Vielleicht schicken sie mir ja einen.

MfG Mouse


----------



## Jason197666 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jetzt isses passiert....
Mein Mausrad is gebrochen....-_-

Beim Granate schmeißen in COD4....zack....
Das dreht nur so durch...wie ich


----------



## perforierer (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sooo...hab mir die Maus heute doch gegönnt.  Wirklich ein geiles Teil. Allerdings wackelt meine leicht auf nem harten Pad. Normal?


----------



## CentaX (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Kanns sein, dass das Gewicht leicht raussteht? Einfach mal rausnehmen.
Hatte ich auch, bloß hat bei mir dann der Laser auch teilweise nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## perforierer (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Guter Tipp, aber Gewicht is korrekt drin. Nunja. Am Montag mal beim Händler reinguggen. Dürfte locker zu tauschen sein, denn durch das Wackeln gibts auch leichte Verwackler beim Mauszeiger. Meine letzte MX 518 war zunächst auch nicht gerade, hab ich damals einfach umgetauscht.

Bei dem Wetter nicht so tragisch. Jetzt geh ich erst mal Grillen


----------



## CentaX (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wenn du sie auf nem harten Mauspad benutzt, werden die Mausfüße doch eh nen leichten Abrieb haben... nach ner Weile wird die Maus dann auch nicht mehr wackeln


----------



## perforierer (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jo, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber es nervt bissi. Werde sie einfach am Montag umtauschen, obwohl es mir schwerfällt, denn alles andere ist super: Mausrad und Tasten sind spitze.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die KOne is sooooo geil.... aber meine M3 v. Raptor-Gaming ist immer noch eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## CentaX (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Knack, Mausrad kaputt...
Gaaaanz leichtes Knacken und danach drehts leer 
Wollt das Ding sowieso diese Woche zurück zu Amazon schicken (mitm MP3- Player), aber DAS setzt dem Fass die Krone auf -.-


----------



## mrmouse (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Knack, Mausrad kaputt...
> Gaaaanz leichtes Knacken und danach drehts leer
> Wollt das Ding sowieso diese Woche zurück zu Amazon schicken (mitm MP3- Player), aber DAS setzt dem Fass die Krone auf -.-



Dann haste eventuell nur Pech gehabt, bzw die "alte" Kone erwischt.
Wie lange haste se gehabt?

MfG Mouse


----------



## CentaX (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Seit Weihnachten, ist also eine ältere...
Wie schon gesagt, ich finds bloß SEHR traurig, dass das jetzt auch noch passieren musste.
Ich hatte schon Probleme mit Doppelklicks (ich klicke EINMAL und die Maus gibt 2 Klick- Signale aus, ist SEHR nervig, zB wenn man in Winamp navigiert), weswegen ich sie ja eigentlich umtauschen wollte...
Naja, ich hab gehört, man kriegt ein Schlüsselband und ne Dose Roccat Energy Drink dazu, wenn man sie direkt bei Roccat umtauscht... ich frag mich, was ich bekomme (schicks nur zu amazon) 
Kann ich mein Sidewinder- Schlüsselband vllt mal austauschen (von PCGH gewonnen... dabei ist meine 2. Maus ne G9 xD)


----------



## BigBubby (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Seit Weihnachten, ist also eine ältere...
> Wie schon gesagt, ich finds bloß SEHR traurig, dass das jetzt auch noch passieren musste.
> Ich hatte schon Probleme mit Doppelklicks (ich klicke EINMAL und die Maus gibt 2 Klick- Signale aus, ist SEHR nervig, zB wenn man in Winamp navigiert), weswegen ich sie ja eigentlich umtauschen wollte...
> Naja, ich hab gehört, man kriegt ein Schlüsselband und ne Dose Roccat Energy Drink dazu, wenn man sie direkt bei Roccat umtauscht... ich frag mich, was ich bekomme (schicks nur zu amazon)
> Kann ich mein Sidewinder- Schlüsselband vllt mal austauschen (von PCGH gewonnen... dabei ist meine 2. Maus ne G9 xD)



mir hat amazon nur das geld zurückgeschickt


----------



## DrSin (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meine ist auch wegen krankhaftem TCU zucken an Roccat selbst gegangen, freundliche Email geschrieben und schon hatte ich eine RMA-Nummer. Innerhalb von 4 Tagen war alles geregelt, inkl Energydrink und Aufkleber


----------



## mrmouse (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



DrSin schrieb:


> Meine ist auch wegen krankhaftem TCU zucken an Roccat selbst gegangen, freundliche Email geschrieben und schon hatte ich eine RMA-Nummer. Innerhalb von 4 Tagen war alles geregelt, inkl Energydrink und Aufkleber



So wie mans hört, scheint der Support echt sehr gut zu sein.
Bin gespannt wie lange meine Roccat hält, aber ich würde ungerne auf eine andere Maus umsteigen, das sie echt genial ist, vorallem das man jede Taste frei konfigurieren kann.

MfG Mouse


----------



## CentaX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> mir hat amazon nur das geld zurückgeschickt



Naja, ich möcht das Ding aber gerne umtauschen und nich das Geld zurück haben^^
Mal ne andere Frage, was für ein Zeitraum lag dazwischen? Ich könnt dann vllt meinen Zen direkt zurück schicken und dafür das Geld kriegen anstatt das Ding dann extra wieder zu verkaufen...



DrSin schrieb:


> Meine ist auch wegen krankhaftem TCU zucken an Roccat selbst gegangen, freundliche Email geschrieben und schon hatte ich eine RMA-Nummer. Innerhalb von 4 Tagen war alles geregelt, inkl Energydrink und Aufkleber



Ich würds bloß gern bei Amazon machen, weil mein MP3- Player auch dort umgetauscht werden muss, so spar ich Versand 



mrmouse schrieb:


> So wie mans hört, scheint der Support echt sehr gut zu sein.
> Bin gespannt wie lange meine Roccat hält, aber ich würde ungerne auf eine andere Maus umsteigen, das sie echt genial ist, vorallem das man jede Taste frei konfigurieren kann.
> 
> MfG Mouse



Roccat gehört ja zu Speed-Link, die schaffen es wohl, sich unter dem Namen Roccat nen guten Ruf einzuhandeln 
Wobei die Ausfallrate der Kone da entgegenwirkt... Bin bloß gespannt, wie das dann bei der Valo ist (die ich mir allerdings nicht kaufen werde, G15 ftw) und wie oft sie die noch verschieben wollen -.-


----------



## mrmouse (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Ich würds bloß gern bei Amazon machen, weil mein MP3- Player auch dort umgetauscht werden muss, so spar ich Versand



Muss man bei Garantie/14-Tage-Rückgaberecht das Porto selber zahlen?  Ich musste es bisher bei keinem Shop selber zahlen.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Muss man bei Garantie/14-Tage-Rückgaberecht das Porto selber zahlen?  Ich musste es bisher bei keinem Shop selber zahlen.


nein muss man normalerweise nicht
Vor allem nicht bei AMAZON 
da schreibt man ne liebe Mail hin und die schicken einem nen schicken Retourenschein den klebt man auf das Päckchen und geht zur Poststelle und gut ist 

Edit: das einzige was das kostet ist das Papier und die Farbe weil man den Retourenschein ja ausdrucken muss.


----------



## CentaX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Is ja cool... 
Danke, bin da leider anderes gewöhnt... Manchmal ist schon ein Retoure- Schein dabei, dann isses klar, dass man nichts zahlen muss... aber sonst... Naja, heute nochmal vadder deswegen anlabern (sein Amazon account, waren beides Weihnachtsgeschenke -.-)
Das komische ist, von der Kone zur G9 isses nur ne sehr leichte Umgewöhnung, andersrum fand ichs viel schwieriger... Die G9 lag nach 10 Minuten wieder wie ne 1 in meiner Hand... Zugegeben, die G9 hatte ich ja auch schon vor der Kone benutzt, ich werd ja sehn, wies dann wieder andersrum ist.


----------



## mrmouse (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CeresPK schrieb:


> nein muss man normalerweise nicht
> Vor allem nicht bei AMAZON
> da schreibt man ne liebe Mail hin und die schicken einem nen schicken Retourenschein den klebt man auf das Päckchen und geht zur Poststelle und gut ist
> 
> Edit: *das einzige was das kostet ist das Papier und die Farbe weil man den Retourenschein ja ausdrucken muss*.




Also als ich bei einen Shop keinen Retourenschein dabei hatte, hab ich angerufen, sie sagten, logo, und ein tag später war der in meinen Briefkasten, und das für umsonst


----------



## BigBubby (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Naja, ich möcht das Ding aber gerne umtauschen und nich das Geld zurück haben^^
> Mal ne andere Frage, was für ein Zeitraum lag dazwischen? Ich könnt dann vllt meinen Zen direkt zurück schicken und dafür das Geld kriegen anstatt das Ding dann extra wieder zu verkaufen...



zwischen zurückschicken und geld auf dem konto waren keien 5 tage... (dabei hatte ich explizit dazugeschrieben, dass sie es umtauschen sollen und kein geld zurück)


----------



## CentaX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ne, ich meine zwischen dem Kauf und dem Zurückschicken 
Wär ja interessant, zu wissen, ob sie nach 6 Monaten immernoch den Kaufpreis erstatten


----------



## BigBubby (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Ne, ich meine zwischen dem Kauf und dem Zurückschicken
> Wär ja interessant, zu wissen, ob sie nach 6 Monaten immernoch den Kaufpreis erstatten



ok bei mir waren es vielleicht 2 monate...


----------



## Morbol (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hat jemand nen Plan, ob Amazon mittlerweile die neue Revision verkauft?


----------



## CentaX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also, so viel, wie Amazon verkauft...
Nur die erste Charge, die von Roccat kam, war ja fehlerhaft, danach wurde ja umgestellt, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du ne neue kriegst


----------



## Morbol (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Also, so viel, wie Amazon verkauft...
> Nur die erste Charge, die von Roccat kam, war ja fehlerhaft, danach wurde ja umgestellt, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du ne neue kriegst



Alles klar wird zusammen mit dem Taito Mousepad geholt.


----------



## mrmouse (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich bin mir auch recht sicher das du die "neue" Kone bekommst 

MfG Mouse


----------



## The_Freak (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hi,
so ne kacke, bei mir ist grade eben auch die Achse des Mausrades gebrochen anscheinend.
Funktioniert ja gar nicht mehr -.- 
Hab aber noch Glück, da ich sie im MM gekauft habe direkt als sie rauskam, Garantie und so ist schließlich noch alles drauf und werde dann i-wann mal versuchen die umzutauschen...

Gruß


----------



## mrmouse (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



The_Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> so ne kacke, bei mir ist grade eben auch die Achse des Mausrades gebrochen anscheinend.
> Funktioniert ja gar nicht mehr -.-
> Hab aber noch Glück, da ich sie im MM gekauft habe direkt als sie rauskam, Garantie und so ist schließlich noch alles drauf und werde dann i-wann mal versuchen die umzutauschen...
> ...



Umtauschen ist gut  Wird sicherlich kein stress sein, und bissl werbe stuff bekommst ja auch^^

MfG Mouse


----------



## norse (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab mich jetzt nur ein wenig eingelesn..keine lust die 50Seiten zu lesen bis ich die Antwort finde..^^ man vergebe mir 

Ich würde mir diese Maus gerne bald zulegen. Habe allerdings schon oft von dem Problem mit dem Mausrad gehört... wie siehts aus? Es gibt ja irgenwdie eine "neue", ist da der Fehler nicht mehr?

Und woran erkennt man diese?

lg
Norse


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Erkennen kannst du sie meines Wissens nicht, da die Verbesserung ja unter der Haube gemacht wurde. Ich würde sie einfach in einem Laden kaufen, der hohen Durchsatz hat - z.B. Amazon, Media Markt usw. Dort ist die Chance am höchsten das neue Modell zu erwischen.


----------



## norse (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

oki danke! 
hatte eh vor bei Amazon zu kaufen  *schnelle Lieferung* 

naja dann mals ehen wann ich geld hab  das ding sieht sooo geil aus... <3

^^


----------



## ThoXeN (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hallo leute habe ein prob, mein mausrad hat aufeinmal aüfgehörrt zu scrollen, das mausrad ist jetzt total leichtgängig...

kann mir einer helfen (erfahrung) 

oder hat sie jmd schon zerlegt danke leute 

ANSONSTEN = ES GIBT KEINE BESSERE MAUS !!!!


----------



## k-b (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Garantiefall. Musst nur mal die letzten Postings lesen


----------



## ThoXeN (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

müssen die gewichte noch dabei sein =D
oder kann ich nur sagen, das ich die maus repariert haben will..??

danke übrigens für die superschnelle antwort ^^


----------



## SCUX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so, mein Spielertaum aller Mäuse hats heut auch gerißen^^
*Mausrad* TAAATAA♫♪ 

hab sie am 31.12.08 bei Saturn gekauft....
könnte ich, gegen Draufzahlen, sie umtauschen gegen eine Mamba 
meint ihr die machen das??
nur den KArton hab ich glaub nicht mehr


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Habe mir die Roccat Kone jetzt vor kurzem (letzte Woche) gekauft, habe bis jetzt schon einiges damit gemacht (Cs:S gezockt, Alone In The Dark gezockt, HoMaM V gezockt) und mit der netten Software gespielt, sodass ich ein Gefühl bekam für die Maus.

Alleine schon das man die Led's einzelnd (5 Led's) steuern kann, also die Farbe verändern, fand ich schon ziemlich klasse, hat zwar nix mit gaming zu tun, aber das Auge isst schließlich auch mit, somit könnte man je nach Stimmung (rein aus Langeweile, wenn man die mal hat), die Farbe verändern.

Ich habe bis vor kurzem, vor dieser Maus, die Logitech MX-518 gehabt und muss sagen, diese Maus liegt eindeutig besser in den Händen. Mit dem Scrollrad, wie ich schon im Internet gelesen habe, dass einige damit Probleme haben, kann ich daran überhaupt kein Problem erkennen.

Fazit: Kurz und schmerzlos gesagt ist diese Maus einfach ein Traum eines jeden (in jeglicher Hinsicht) 

Getestet habe ich das ganze auch auf dem Roccat Taito Mauspad.

Mfg. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

warum muss so eine klasse maus immer angebunden sein? somit fällt die schon mal durchs raster ich mag kabel mäuse nicht. schade drum


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Super, bei mir hat grade das Mausrad nachgegeben


----------



## SCUX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



SCUX schrieb:


> könnte ich, gegen Draufzahlen, sie umtauschen gegen eine Mamba
> meint ihr die machen das??


/done/


----------



## Tydal (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe die Kone als Abo-Werbe-Prämie bekommen. Nun frage ich mich, wie das im Garantiefall aussieht? Kann sie ja an keinen Shop zurück senden o.Ä...
Ob ich das wohl direkt über Roccat machen kann?

edit: Hab´s grad gefunden! Vielleicht ist es ja für manche auch hilfreich: Man hat normale Garantie und kann sich an den Abo-Service wenden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab mal ne frage -.-!

Ich hab jetzt auch endlich ne Kone 
Beim überfliegen hier im Thread hab ich nix gefunden. Ich hab das Prob das ich im Firefox nicht scrollen kann.
Über all gehts ( Arbeitsplatz  & IE funzen), aber im Firefox will es zum verrecken nicht gehen 

Gibt es eine geheime Einstellung oder so was ?

//edit

Hat sich erledigt.
Offenbar haben Treiberreste von Der Sidewinder Probleme gemacht, jetzt gehts


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wollte nur nochmal berichten, dass die Roccat Kone, immer noch meine Bedürfnisse erfüllt für das zocken wie z.B. bei Cs:S.

Maus immer noch in Ordnung, funktioniert alles, keine Probleme aufgetaucht, alles funzt blendend, selbst in anderen Explorern, so wie hier einer geschrieben hat, dass es bei ihm mit Firefox nicht funzt, bei mir funzt es mit FireFox.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Nicht schlecht das Review
Hab  mir die Kone Gestern bestellt und hoffe sie wird mir viel Freude bereiten


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab mir die Maus mal angeschaut. Nicht mein Fall. Bleib bei meiner Copperhead.


----------



## Ragnvald (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

guten tag!

nun bin ich auch stolzer besitzer dieser maus. die umgewöhnung von einer mx518 ist nicht weiter kompliziert.

nur habe ich 2 probleme.

1. wenn ich meinen rechner ausschalte bleiben die led`s an beiden seiten 
    an. die logo led geht aus.

2. unter vista ultimate 32-bit startet die kone software tadellos. aber unter 
   windows rc 7 64-bit startet sie nicht. auch als admin startet sie nicht.

   es handelt sich um kone driver 1.29 mit der fw1.32.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

ansonsten ein wunderbares board hier.

mfg Ragnvald.


p.s. so eben konnte ich die software öffnen. leider nicht über systemstart sondern über den installationspfad. in der control software bemerkte ich, das der treiber die versionsnummer 1.29 trägt aber die firmware die 1.00.

gibt es eine möglichkeit nur die firmware zu aktualisieren?

auch startet die control software nicht, obwohl sie im systemstart aktiviert ist.

über hilfe wäre ich dankbar!!!


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

licht aus nach runterfahren ist bekannt. gibts keine super lösung.
n1. profil erstellen wo alle aus sind und vor runterfahren anstellen.
n2. im bios die stromversorgung der usb ausstellen, wenn der pc uas ist. (da weiß ich nicht merh genau wie das hieß...)


----------



## SCUX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

das mit den seitlichen Lichter liegt wohl daran das der USB Stecker immer noch mit Strom versorgt wird,
es gibt wohl eine Einstellung im Bios die den Stromdurchlass im ausgeschalteten Zustand regelt!!
natürlich dürfte der Steckdosenkippschalter auch eine Lösung sein 
EDIT: ups Big hat ja schon die Lösung...sorry....


----------



## Ragnvald (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich habe die lichter an den rändern abgestellt. es leuchtet nun nur noch das logo, welches sich beim ausschalten des rechners auch ausstellt.

die probleme mit der roccat software unter rc windows 7 64-bit bestehen weiterhin.

hierzu hätte ich eine frage.

sind die einstellungen, welche ich unter vista in der roccat software vorgenommen habe nun im speicher der maus drin?

so brauchte ich die software unter windows 7 ja nicht installieren.

ansonsten muss ich zugeben, dass dies die beste maus ist, die ich je hatte.
zuvor benutzte ich die razer diamondback wie auch mx518 von logitech.

ich empfinde das aiming in der cod serie um einiges besser ist.

nur empfinde ich das mausrad als sehr schwergängig aber trotzdem genau.

zur software hoffe ich, das roccat zur einführung von windows 7 eine lauffähige version veröffentlich.

unter vista 32-bit alles top.

auf einer skala von 1-10 würde ich eine 9 vergeben.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## CentaX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja, sind im Speicher drin... 
Wegen dem Treiber: Lad dir einfach den einer Version vorher runter, die andren haben keine WHQL- Zertifizierung.
Wenns Mausrad sehr schwergängig ist, zieh mal leicht am Rad^^ Das war bei meiner auch so...


----------



## Ragnvald (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

danke dir für die antwort.

soll das heißen, dass die v1.28 zertifiziert ist und die 1.29 nicht?

aber wenn alles im speicher der maus ist bräuchte ich die software ja nicht, ausser ich würde etwas ändern wollen.

werde mir trotzdem die v1.28 einmal herunterladen und gucken ob diese unter windows 7 läuft.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## CentaX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja, müsste eigl laufen... der Unterschied ist aber wegen 32/64 bit^^
Treibersupport ist sowieso mies, seit Weihnachten hab ich meine und es gibt noch immer keinen neueren Treiber  Ist ja auch erst 7 Monate her -.-
Mal schaun, wie dann die ist, die ich zurückkriege...


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich liebe die kone über alles ^^


----------



## CentaX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab grad 68€ von Amazon erstattet bekommen, weiß jemand, wie viel die Kone im Blödmarkt kostet?^^


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

66 euro


----------



## Smooth2 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hi 
Also ich hab meine Kone jetzt ca. 8 Monate, und bis jetzt ist echt alles bestens gewesen, also auch von mir eine Kaufempfehlung 

Aber seit gestern ist die Maus einfach tot.
Hab auch gleich mal dem Support geschrieben.. 

Notfalls schick ichs an amazon zurück...


----------



## CentaX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hast du zufälligerweise nen neuen Treiber installiert? Wenn ja -> runter damit und den alten wieder installen.
Treibertechnisch könnt ich im Moment wirklich austicken, seit 7 Monaten kein neuer Treiber... Und den einen WHQL- fähig machen? Nöö.
Noch hab ich die Wahl, ich hab mein Geld ja zurückbekommen... Ich muss mir die nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Smooth2 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nein, treibertechnisch absolut nix verändert, maus tot..
aber ich kanns vermutlich an roccat zurückschicken


----------



## SCUX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wieso schicken eigentlich so viele Leute defekte Ware direkt zum Hersteller und nehmen so wochenlange Wartezeit in Kauf? 
Innerhalb eines Jahres sollte man doch lieber dort das Teil abgeben wo man es gekauft hat...in der Regel bekommt man direkt ein Neues mit, geht nach Hause, und macht weiter....


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Weil amazon z.B. geld zurückschickt und keine neue kone...

Dazu gibts, wenn du es direkt bei kone machst noch ein paar gimmicks dazu


----------



## DrSin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



SCUX schrieb:


> wieso schicken eigentlich so viele Leute defekte Ware direkt zum Hersteller und nehmen so wochenlange Wartezeit in Kauf?



Montags raus, Donnerstags neue Maus da... Wochenlang?


----------



## CentaX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Da kriegt man aber keinen Roccat Energy Drink + Schlüsselband dazu. 
Bei Roccat gehts eigl auch ziemlich schnell, bei Amazon kriegt man ja öfter einfach nur das Geld zurück.


----------



## SCUX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



DrSin schrieb:


> Montags raus, Donnerstags neue Maus da... Wochenlang?


 na das ist top 
hatte noch andere Zeten im Hintrkopf, diese waren aber in der Anfagszeit, da häuften sich die Mausradprobs wohl....


----------



## Stingray93 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab die Kone nun auch seit Heute....und muss sagen: geile Maus 
die Software ging bei mir Anfangs auch nicht unter Windows 7 RC. Aber nachdem ich direkt im verzeichnes   "64Bit"  im Kone Ordner die exe  DPInst.exe installiert habe geht auch die Software einwandfrei  Falls einige das gleiche Problem haben können sie es ja auch mal damit versuchen


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also, ich habe die Kone auch seit heute, und muss sagen: Rockt schon übel, das Teil. 
Der Treiber ist zwar enorm kompliziert und unübersichtlich, aber ansonsten bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Der Treiber ist zwar extrem umfangreich, aber unübersichtlich? Ich finde die einzelnen Rubriken recht gut strukturiert.


----------



## elCh (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab nun auch meine zweite Roccat...
Bei der ersten ist nach ca 5 Monaten das Mausrad kaputt gegangen aber die Leute vom Saturn haben sie mir ohne zu murren ersetzt.
Bis auf diesen Fehler bin ich von der Roccat sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist zwar extrem umfangreich, aber unübersichtlich? Ich finde die einzelnen Rubriken recht gut strukturiert.


 
Nun ja, mittlerweile habe ich mich schon relativ gut dran gewöhnt, allerdings war es auf der ersten Blick meiner Meinung nach erschlagend.. 
Ach ja, außerdem funktioniert bei mir ein Mehrschuss-Makro nicht, habe es nach dem Prinzip Linke Maustaste -> Click, dann sogar bis zu 1000ms Delay aufgebaut, aber er schiesst trotzdem nur ein einziges Mal..
Oder kann es sein, dass CoD 4 bzw. PB ein eingebautes System hat, um eben so etwas zu verhindern?


----------



## DrSin (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nun ja, mittlerweile habe ich mich schon relativ gut dran gewöhnt, allerdings war es auf der ersten Blick meiner Meinung nach erschlagend..
> Ach ja, außerdem funktioniert bei mir ein Mehrschuss-Makro nicht, habe es nach dem Prinzip Linke Maustaste -> Click, dann sogar bis zu 1000ms Delay aufgebaut, aber er schiesst trotzdem nur ein einziges Mal..
> Oder kann es sein, dass CoD 4 bzw. PB ein eingebautes System hat, um eben so etwas zu verhindern?




Schick mir mal das Makro, ich guck mir das dann mal an


----------



## k-b (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Normal sollte das nicht stören - schließlich läuft das ja alles über den Treiber und das Spiel kann ja nicht erkennen ob der Treiber aufgrund einer Reaktion von dir schickt oder durch etwas anderes. Bei der G15 gabs da auch keine Grenzen jedenfalls


----------



## superman1989 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

was beim Beitrag noch fehlt ist wie die Maus von inneren aussieht !!!!!!

was ist genau drin und wie kriegt man die auf ?

ich wollte man die ein bissel tunen, die Maustasten sind ja nicht so der Hit -bissel schwammig und so.     also wie macht man die auf ohne das sie kaputt geht ^^  

muss mal einer testen^^


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hatte die Maus geöffnet. Da ich sie aber vor der Markteinführung bekommen habe, gab es natürlich keine Bilder davon - das wäre nicht korrekt gewesen. Lass dir gesagt sein, dass dir eine Menge hauchdünner Kabel entgegen kommen. 

Du musst nur an der Unterseite die Gleitpads abnehmen und kannst die Maus einfach aufschrauben. Allerdings sind die Pads schwer wieder einsetzbar, da sie leicht verbiegen und nach dem abziehen nicht mehr 100% eben sind. Mit etwas Geduld bekommt man sie aber wieder einigermaßen in Form.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



superman1989 schrieb:


> was beim Beitrag noch fehlt ist wie die Maus von inneren aussieht !!!!!!
> 
> was ist genau drin und wie kriegt man die auf ?
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier:

Razer Blueprints - the razer community


----------



## superman1989 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

coooool danke man ^^

sehr viele kabel ^^


----------



## elCh (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

sry wenn die frage schonmal beantwortet wurde aber mich würde interessieren, wo man einen solchen Farbkreis, wie in diesem Video: YouTube - Roccat Kone , zusehen ist, bekommt.


----------



## superman1989 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

lol im video ist schon die valo zu sehen


----------



## elCh (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



superman1989 schrieb:


> lol im video ist schon die valo zu sehen



soll ich daraus schließen das der farbkreis was mit der valo zutun hat? Oder war das nur ne allgemeine Feststellung?


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



elCh schrieb:


> soll ich daraus schließen das der farbkreis was mit der valo zutun hat? Oder war das nur ne allgemeine Feststellung?



das war eine allgemeine Feststellung.

Den Kreis gab es bei einigen Previews, aber wurde wohl am Ende verworfen und stattdessen eine bestimmte Menge an Farben benutzt.

Soweit ich weiß hat er es also nicht in die Finalen Treiber geschafft. Am einfachsten auch mal direkt bei Roccat nachfragen. Die haben einen sehr freundlichen Support.


----------



## braini86 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so eine ******* die Kone! hatte davor mindestens 4 Jahre eine MX1000, die is leider am rumspacken und der akku is auch fast tot. Also nach viel lesen die Kone gekauft, erster eindruck: geil. perfekt. geil.
tja... und dann gings los, ersma ne runde UT3 - so ein dreck! das hab ich noch nie erlebt! wenn man mim mausrad waffen wechselt, reagiert es entweder nicht, oder wechselt bei einem "rastern" 2 waffen! und das soll eine gamermaus sein?! hab gelesen das da speedlink am werk war... dann wundert mich nichtsmehr...
und ein hauptkaufgrund war, das die Kone ein 4wegescrollrad hat, also zum rechts-linksscrollen. hat sie auch, aber man kann nichtmal draufbleiben zum weiterscrollen... nie wieder Roccat!
meine geht morgen zurück!
dann gibts eben doch ne Mamba


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wenn man zu viel geld und zu wenig gedult/prezision hat...


----------



## mrmouse (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



braini86 schrieb:


> so eine ******* die Kone! hatte davor mindestens 4 Jahre eine MX1000, die is leider am rumspacken und der akku is auch fast tot. Also nach viel lesen die Kone gekauft, erster eindruck: geil. perfekt. geil.
> tja... und dann gings los, ersma ne runde UT3 - so ein dreck! das hab ich noch nie erlebt! wenn man mim mausrad waffen wechselt, reagiert es entweder nicht, oder wechselt bei einem "rastern" 2 waffen! und das soll eine gamermaus sein?! hab gelesen das da speedlink am werk war... dann wundert mich nichtsmehr...
> und ein hauptkaufgrund war, das die Kone ein 4wegescrollrad hat, also zum rechts-linksscrollen. hat sie auch, aber man kann nichtmal draufbleiben zum weiterscrollen... nie wieder Roccat!
> meine geht morgen zurück!
> dann gibts eben doch ne Mamba



Dann hast du dir wohl kaum zeit genommen die Maus kennenzulernen und mal alles gscheid einzustellen. Ich kenne bis jetzt keine Maus die du besser an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen kannst.
Ich bin immrenoch mit meiner Roccat endlos zufrieden. Nie wieder eine andere 

MfG Mouse


----------



## braini86 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

habe sie heute umgetauscht, das rad ist deutlich besser. allerdings scheint mir die maus eben ein "anderes" Rad zu haben. die rasterungen sind einfach viel weicher und länger (irgenwie schwammig), und nicht wie bei meiner mx1000 deutlich fühlbar. meine mx518 ist noch "härter" (->besser)

den treiber habe ich mir sehr genau angeschaut. leider kann man das mausrad dort auch nicht zum logitech mausrad umstellen^^  und die zeilenscrollspeed umstellen bringt leider auch nichts
wenn man nun eben das horizontalscrollen auf "dauerscrollen" umstellen könnte, sodass es weiterscrollt wenn man auf der taste bleibt...
eine programmumschalttaste wie bei logitech wäre auch noch top, leider kann man das nicht zuweisen, es wäre win+tab, aber das funktioniert nicht richtig. verknüpfungen gehen auch nicht. schade eigenltich.

abgesehen davon liegt die Kone aber echt super in der hand, fühlt sich gut an, ist viel genauer als die mx1000. zur mx518 konnte ich bei der genauigkeit keinen großen unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Man sollte eben nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Die Kone (Spieler-Maus) ist eben keine MX1000 (Office/Multimedia-Maus). Die Anforderungen der jeweiligen Zielgruppe sind nun mal grundverschieden.


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Man sollte eben nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Die Kone (Spieler-Maus) ist eben keine MX1000 (Office/Multimedia-Maus). Die Anforderungen der jeweiligen Zielgruppe sind nun mal grundverschieden.



ja da hast du wohl recht, aber ein mausrad darf man doch vergleichen oder?


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jein, denn in deinem Beispiel haben sie beide einfach unterschiedliche Funktionen, die sie besser an die Zielgruppe anpassen.

Kone:
- kein seitliches Scrollen, weil Spieler eher eine zusätzliche Taste für eine weitere Funtion brauchen.

MX1000:
- seitliches Scrollen, weil dies eben hilfreich in großen Tabellen oder PDFs ist.

Vergleichen kannst du natürlich so viel du möchtest ...nur sollten die Kontrahenten auch zueinander passen. ^^


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jein, denn in deinem Beispiel haben sie beide einfach unterschiedliche Funktionen, die sie besser an die Zielgruppe anpassen.
> 
> Kone:
> - kein seitliches Scrollen, weil Spieler eher eine zusätzliche Taste für eine weitere Funtion brauchen.
> ...



Die Kone hat ein 4-WegeScrollRad  Test: Roccat Kone Gaming Maus und Taito Pad - 08.10.2008 - ComputerBase

das horizontale scrolle ist das eine. wobei bei Roccat das Problem im Treiber liegt, weil man eben nicht auf der taste draufbleiben kann. die hatten anfangs auch probleme mit der rechten maustaste und draufbleiben oder so ähnlich.

dann ist eben das Mausrad an sich nicht so präzise -> schlecht zum waffe wechseln. 
sonst ein spitzenmaus


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



braini86 schrieb:


> dann ist eben das Mausrad an sich nicht so präzise -> schlecht zum waffe wechseln.
> sonst ein spitzenmaus



Ich frag mich immer, wie schlecht/unprezise ihr mit eurer maus umgehen. Ich hatte mit der kone keine probleme beim waffendurchscrollen mit dem rad (ca ein dutzend spiele getestet, dabei auch ut3, crysis, CS1.6, CSS und TF2).
Da bin ich nie zwei weiter gekommen.
Vielleicht solltest du lieber an der feinmotorik arbeiten, anstatt an der maus zu merkeln


----------



## superman1989 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

die kone ist so gut, 

hab mir jetzt ne 2te kone geholt mit tailo Mauspad für 46 euro bei ebay^^

und man kann das mausrad auch einstellen!

im roccat treiber menü.


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

feinmotorik hin oder her, das mausrad "rattert" eben nicht so hart, d.h. man bekommt für mein geschmack nicht genug feedback, ob man jetzt weitergescrollt hat oder nicht.
bei der ersten war definitiv das mausrad defekt, weil es selbst beim surfen und seiten scrollen deutliche hänger hatte und teils viel schneller gescrollt hat oder eben garnicht.

gruß


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



braini86 schrieb:


> Die Kone hat ein 4-WegeScrollRad  Test: Roccat Kone Gaming Maus und Taito Pad - 08.10.2008 - ComputerBase
> 
> das horizontale scrolle ist das eine. wobei bei Roccat das Problem im Treiber liegt, weil man eben nicht auf der taste draufbleiben kann. die hatten anfangs auch probleme mit der rechten maustaste und draufbleiben oder so ähnlich.
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir Leid, aber wenn man es nicht schafft, in den Einstellungen die Scrollpräzision einzustellen, sollte man nicht die Maus zu Tode flamen.


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Xetic schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber wenn man es nicht schafft, in den Einstellungen die Scrollpräzision einzustellen, sollte man nicht die Maus zu Tode flamen.



tut mir nicht leid, aber wenn man nicht lesen kann sollte man sich total unnütze kommentare sparen!


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



braini86 schrieb:


> tut mir nicht leid, aber wenn man nicht lesen kann sollte man sich total unnütze kommentare sparen!


 


braini86 schrieb:


> tja... und dann gings los, ersma ne runde UT3 - so ein dreck! das hab ich noch nie erlebt! wenn man mim mausrad waffen wechselt, reagiert es entweder nicht, oder wechselt bei einem "rastern" 2 waffen! und das soll eine gamermaus sein?!
> nie wieder Roccat!
> meine geht morgen zurück!
> dann gibts eben doch ne Mamba


 
Hmm? Ich glaube da oben steht ganz deutlich ein Problem das du hast, das gelöst werden KÖNNTE wenn man mal in die Settings schaut.

Also denk ich mal mein Post war nicht so "unnütz" 

Mal abgesehen davon dass du maßlos übertreibst.


----------



## mrmouse (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer, wie schlecht/unprezise ihr mit eurer maus umgehen. Ich hatte mit der kone keine probleme beim waffendurchscrollen mit dem rad (ca ein dutzend spiele getestet, dabei auch ut3, crysis, CS1.6, CSS und TF2).
> Da bin ich nie zwei weiter gekommen.
> Vielleicht solltest du lieber an der feinmotorik arbeiten, anstatt an der maus zu merkeln



Bei mir passiert es auch nie das ich ausversehen 1waffe zuviel switche, hab auch unmengen an spielen ausprobiert.



braini86 schrieb:


> feinmotorik hin oder her, das mausrad "rattert" eben nicht so hart, d.h. man bekommt für mein geschmack nicht genug feedback, ob man jetzt weitergescrollt hat oder nicht.
> bei der ersten war definitiv das mausrad defekt, weil es selbst beim surfen und seiten scrollen deutliche hänger hatte und teils viel schneller gescrollt hat oder eben garnicht.
> 
> gruß



Also ich finde dass das Mausrad bei der Roccat schon sehr "hart" ist. Im gegensatz zu meiner ehmaligen office iwas microsoft doof maus  dachte ich mir anfangs "woa ist das mausrad hart".
Aber letztendlich taugts total, und meiner meinugn nach gibt das mausrad super feedbacks. 
Bei mri ist das mausrad extrem wichtig, da ich alle 4 wege der maus bei fast jedem spiel nutze, und nie wieder darauf verzichten könnte.

MfG Mouse


----------



## braini86 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wie nutzt du denn das? im roccat treiber kann man das doch garnicht vergeben, bzw als tasten definieren?
ja und so ne gaaanz alte explorer maus oder was das war, die hatte auch ein sehr weiches mausrad.


----------



## mrmouse (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja zum beispeil bei css ist das messer auf taste 4 oder so, dann lege ich eben die 4 auf links klick mit dem mausrad, bei wow tastenkombos usw.
Ich kann mir meien maus an all meine bedürfnisse anpassen, für office zb links mausrad kopieren und rechts einfügen udn solche späßchen, ist echt ein luxus^^


----------



## braini86 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

cut, copy und paste hab ich auf der g15 ^^
du redest schon von der roccat kone? ich hab sie jetzt zurückgebracht.
und rat mal was 5 minuten nachdem ich daheim war ankam: 
vom Roccat Support:
[...] 
Wir planen in der Tat das Verhalten der Tiltfunkion treiberseitig zu verbessern. Wann das passiert ist allerdings momentan ungewiss.
[...]

tja schade wars...

gruß


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Des hasch'd nu davon..


----------



## Demoin (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jetzt mal ne richtige Noob-Frage: Ich hab unter nem 4-Wege-Mausrad verstanden, dass ich z.B. in einem gezoomten Word 2007, Firefox oder Adobe Dokument nach links oder rechts scrollen kann. Dem ist aber bei meiner Roccat Kone nicht so. Stell ich mich einfach zu glatt an? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## braini86 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja genau, in jedem fenster in dem ein horizontaler scrollbalken ist, kannst du per rechts- bzw. linksdrücken des mausrads scrollen, nennt sich im treiber eben "tilt"
gruß


----------



## Demoin (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ist alles so eingestellt aber sie scrollt nicht nach links und rechts...in sämtlichen anwedungen isses so. außerdem hab ich auch probleme ne einfache tastenkombo mit mausrad-klick (einfach nach unten) abzurufen...geschweige denn ein ganzes makro


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

vielleicht mal software neu installieren.


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wenn du XP hast, ist das Rechts- und Linksscrollen nicht möglich. Das geht nur ab Vista. (egal ob 32- o. 64bit)

Edit: Zum Makroerstellen kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich auf die mittlere Maustaste leider auch kein Makrolegen kann. Woran das liegt weiß ich im moment nicht.


----------



## braini86 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also horizontal scrollen geht auch unter xp! wäre komisch wenn es mit der Kone nicht geht...
teste die maus doch evtl auch mal an einem anderen PC.

gruß


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

im Handbuch bzw. der Bedienungsanleitung steht, dass es nicht möglich wäre. siehe PDF
steht unter -> Main Control / Button Assignment / Tilt Left bzw. Tilt Right <-


----------



## Demoin (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

danke für eure antworten....bin ich ja beruhigt. ansonsten kann man über das gute stück nicht meckern. sport frei!


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei euch mit der Taste zwischen "Kabel und Scrollrad" aus (die mit den 3 Balken). Geht die bei euch? Meine scheint defekt zu sein.


----------



## Demoin (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

geht! auch mit egal was belegbar


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Okay.^^ Naja dann is die wohl bei mir tot. Brauch ich aber im Grunde eh nie. ;D
Danke!


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Okay.^^ Naja dann is die wohl bei mir tot. Brauch ich aber im Grunde eh nie. ;D
> Danke!



da hast du dann immer mal nen grund das teil kurz vor garantieende zu reklamiern. nur als kleienr tipp. am ebsten shcon jetzt in kalender eintragen


----------



## Neo1²°° (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Servus,

ich wollte gerade bei Amazon eine Kone bestellen, doch plötzlich wurde ich auf eine aktuellere Version "Kone Max" *Modellnummer:* ROC-11-501 hingewiesen, welche in ca. 2-4 Wochen erhältlich sei. Da ich weder bei Amazon noch auf der Roccat-HP irgendwelche Infos zur "Kone Max" finden kann wollt ich mal von Euch wissen, was sich ändert und ob sich das warten lohnt


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich werde am Montag mal meinen Kontakt anschreiben, da werde ich dir dann sicher Informationen zu geben können.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, ich habe meine ja erst vor 3 Wochen bekommen..


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meine wird ab und an bei Neustart nicht erkannt, weder von Vista noch von XP, hat da einer nen Tip


----------



## superman1989 (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

USB Stecker raus und wieder rein ^^


----------



## Neo1²°° (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@Klutten

Warte schon gespannt auf Deine Info...

Ach ja, bei Amazon ist die "Kone Max" nicht mehr in 2-4 Wochen, sondern jetzt sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Neo1²°° (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Voller Ungeduld hab ich mich mit ROCCAT per Email in Verbindung gesetzt und folgende Antworten bekommen:



> Hallo D...,
> 
> bei dieser Version handelt es sich um eine neue Verpackung.
> Du kannst dich ohne Bedenken für die Kone in der bisherigen Verpackung entscheiden wie sie momentan bei Amazon auf Lager ist.
> ...


 
und kurz danach bekam ich folgende Mail:



> Hallo D...,
> 
> ich habe grade eine von einer Neuerung bei der Kone Max erfahren die mir zum Zeitpunkt deiner letzen Anfrage noch nicht bekannt war.
> Die Kone Max bietet einen im Vergleich zum Vormodell verbesserten Druckpunkt des Mausrads. Die Belastungsgrenze die beim alten Modell bei 1KG liegt ist bei der Kone Max auf bis zu 2 KG erhöht worden. Dies nur zur Info.
> ...


 
Also die Antwort auf meine Mail kam wirklich zügig, dafür danke ich auch an dieser Stelle ROCCAT und kann den Service lobend erwähnen.


----------



## Klutten (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sehr schön. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Bullveyr (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

das hätte ich euch so sagen können 

ich sag nur google


----------



## Neo1²°° (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@Bull
Tja hinterher kann jeder damit kommen "das hätt ich Euch auch sagen können..."  Toller Beitrag!!!  

Und letztes Wochenende hab ich mein google gequält, aber ausser den Verweisen zu Amazon und diversen englischen und amerikanischen Seiten ohne Hinweise auf Neuerungen zur "Kone Max" hat es leider nix gebracht.


----------



## Bullveyr (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



k, meine Erinnerung hat mich etwas getrügt, aber google einfach nach "Kone Max V2" oder "Kone V2" und man hat die Info schnell

PS: ich schau eben recht selten in den Thread weil ich die Kone für nen big fail halte


----------



## braini86 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> ich schau eben recht selten in den Thread weil ich die Kone für nen big fail halte



jo, d.h. mausrad und treiber. sonst gut


----------



## DrSin (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



braini86 schrieb:


> jo, d.h. mausrad und treiber. sonst gut



Was ist mit dem Treiber 

Mausrad wurde ja zum glück behoben, aber das war schon ein Fail


----------



## Bullveyr (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@braini86

nö, ganz allgemein vom Konzept her und auch ein paar technische Dinge

ich hab eben eine andere Vorstellung von einer guten Gaming-Mouse


----------



## DrSin (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> @braini86
> 
> nö, ganz allgemein vom Konzept her und auch ein paar technische Dinge
> 
> ich hab eben eine andere Vorstellung von einer guten Gaming-Mouse



Brauchste ne Kugel in der Maus? 
Die Kone ist ok, mir hätte sie aber auch ohne dem Licht Schnickschnack gereich, hab die Beleuchtung auch in der Regel aus.


----------



## Bullveyr (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nö, Kugel brauch ich nicht, aber ich brauch auch kein Futt-Marketing, kein Blingbling, techn. "Features" die eher Blödsinn sind und auch wenn es Roccat anders sieht (zumindest ihre PR-Leute), die Kone ist alles andere als "ultra light weight"

--> eine Maus muss für mich simpel sein

aber afair bin ich ich hier im Forum schon genauer darauf eingegangen

PS: Wenn wem die Maus gefällt hab ich natürlich kein Problem damit.


----------



## DrSin (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> nö, Kugel brauch ich nicht, aber ich brauch auch kein Futt-Marketing, kein Blingbling, techn. "Features" die eher Blödsinn sind und auch wenn es Roccat anders sieht (zumindest ihre PR-Leute), die Kone ist alles andere als "ultra light weight"
> 
> --> eine Maus muss für mich simpel sein
> 
> ...



Bissgen überladen ist Kone, das steht ausser Frage 
Aber ein paar Features sind schon gut, welche auch den Alltag beim Zocken erleichtern.
Und wäre meine MX1000 nicht verreckt würde sie immernoch ihren Dienst leisten


----------



## Naumo (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

was kann nun die kone max im vgl zur kone?? 
ich würde sie mir morgen bei amazon bestellen da meine jetztige den geist aufgegeben hat! 

grüsse


----------



## CentaX (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Naumo schrieb:


> was kann nun die kone max im vgl zur kone??
> ich würde sie mir morgen bei amazon bestellen da meine jetztige den geist aufgegeben hat!
> 
> grüsse



Steht eine Seite vorher, viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Hab mich jetzt entschieden, meine alte G9 doch weiterzubenutzen und mir nicht nochmal eine Kone zu kaufen (meine hatte 3 defekte: Gewichte passten nicht in den Slot - Linke Maustaste hat rumgesponnen (oft 2 klicks statt einem ausgegeben) - Mausrad gebrochen)

Optisch war sie ja ein Highlight, ist mir das Geld aber nicht nochmal wert... Schade eigentlich, hab von Roccat viel erwartet, aber die Verarbeitung bei ihren Sachen scheint nicht so doll zu sein (auch optisch haben mir einige Sachen an der Kone nicht gefallen)
Jetzt kann Logitech mal wieder ein paar gute Mäuse rausbringen ... nem Kumpel haben die einfach ne neue MX518 zugeschickt, als sich bei ihm die Beschichtung gelöst hat (ohne, dass er die alte einschicken musste )
Bei meiner G9 wars immerhin ne neue Schale^^ 
Fazit: Bei Eingabegeräten bleib ich jetzt wieder bei Logitech.


----------



## Naumo (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also im endeffekt das mausrad?
mir egal ob die kaputt geht oder nicht is ja garantie drauf und amazon regelt das schnell und unkompliziert..


----------



## braini86 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

von logitech soll bald eine neue maus rauskommen...
habe nach meinen Kone umtauschaktionen zur G9 gegriffen, bin ziemlich zufrieden, nur die Form ist nicht optimal, aber habe mich schon dran gewöhnt.
bin mal gespannt was die neue G500 kann.

gruß


----------



## Naumo (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so hab mir jetzt die Kone Max bei amazon bestellt.. mit steelseries qck
bin schon sehr gespannt!!

EDIT: Also leute! ich bin total... BEGEISTERT!!! läuft alles einwandfrei unter win7RCx64
die kone isn traum.. wollte von mx518 auf g5 usmteigen, die dann kaputtgegangen is nach nem monat...
war okay aber nix tolles jetzt.. aber mit der kone is echt wie wenn die maus neu erfundne worden is!!
und das qck pad is auch echt super und macht richtig spass!! und das für 10€ pfff.. 

Also ich kanns echt nur empfeheln


----------



## Apollon2000 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hey...

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Roccat Kone und zwar nen richtiges 

Ich habe Win7 64 Bit.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich kann bei meiner Maus nichts umstellen, wenn ich beispielweise die DPI Zahl mit den voreingestellen Tasten verändern möchte, passiert nichts.
Es passiert einfach gar nichts. Auch wenn ich die Beleuchten ändern/abschalten möchte, passiert nichts.
DPI Zahl verstellt sich sogar , aber der Pfeil dadrunter bewegt sich nichts. Aber Farben und so weiter gehen def. nicht. Das ausgelesene Gewicht ist auch falsch.
Der zeigt mir auch immer an:
Installed Driver Version: 1.29
Installed Firmware Version: 1.00 

Obwohl ich schon mehrmals die neusten Treiber/Firmware installiert habe. Das ist doch in einem Paket , richtig?

Hoffe, das Problem ist bekannt und ihr könnt mir helfen. So macht das kein Spaß. :-/

Mfg APpo


----------



## braini86 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mit anderem usbport testen? vllt mal auf xp oder vista testen? sind noch andere maustreiber drauf? können manchmal stören, bei mir gings aber mit meinem logitech setpoint trotzdem alles mit der Kone.
wenn das nichts hilft, also wenn sie sogar auf nem anderen rechner oder auf xp / vista nicht funzt, zurückschicken weil wohl defeket 
gruß und viel erfolg noch!


----------



## Kazulah (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab auch ne Kone benutze aber WinXP. Ich denke das du die Kone unter Windows 7 nicht nutzen kannst wird normal sein, die Treiber sind ja auch nicht dafür ausgelegt Apollon.

Warum es hingegen bei Naumo geht..ka, vielleicht ist er einfach lucky.


----------



## Naumo (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bissl tricksn ^^ 
steht in diesem thread wies geht


----------



## Apollon2000 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Was meinst du damit? Hilf mir doch bitte. Habs nicht gefunden


----------



## Naumo (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

-Evtl. unter "Ausgeblendete Symbole einblenden" gehen. da unten links inner Taskleiste. 
-Evtl. Windows Update guggen
-geh unter den ordner C:/Programme/Roccat/Kone Mouse/32bit oder wo auch immer dus installiert hast, und führe die Anwendung DPInst als Admin aus
wenn du 64-bit system nutzt musst du natürlich unter den ordner 64bit 

Der letzte Punkt wars bei mir!! viel erfolg
und sorry steht doch nicht hier wies geht aber google machts "kone win7", erstes ergebnis ^^


----------



## Apollon2000 (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hat so geklappt, super Danke


----------



## Naumo (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Kein Problem! Die Maus is super gell!!


----------



## Knuffi (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo

Ich hatte ja schon mal 2 Kone am Anfang als die raus kam und bei beiden brach innerhalb kurzer Zeit das Mausrad weshalb ich auf eine 3 Kone keine Lust hatte.Benutze z.Z. eine Sidewinder X8 die aber für meine Hände nichts ist deshalb will ich mir wieder eine Kone holen die absolut genial für meine Hand passt.
Meine Frage ist ,wie kann ich die neue Kone also verbesserte Rev2 oder Version 2 erkennen damit ich nicht eine alte bekomme?
Kaufen würde ich bei MM oder Saturn weil dort wenn wieder was sein sollte der Umtausch absolut problemlos ist.
Bestellen will ich nicht wegen den Versandkosten.Gibt ja einige Läden hier in Berlin aber bei manchen eben der Service läßt zu wünschen übrig.

Bitte nennt mir mal Kennzeichen wie ich die neue Version der Kone erkennen kann.

Achso benutzt die hier jemand unter Windows 7 x 64-bit und kann mir sagen ob das geht?

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Es gibt die Kone Max oder so ähnlich heißt die. Die hat eine ganz andere verpackung. am ebsten bei amazon o.ä. kaufen


----------



## Knuffi (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@BigBubby

Danke für die Auskunft.Werde dann mal schauen ob es die bei MM oder Saturn schon gibt.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## starchildx (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also ich hab heut die zweite kone zum MM zurückgebracht. wieder das selbe problem. das mausrad. was mir aufallen ist, das gehäuse stand bei mir beide mal  unter spannung (mechanische, nicht elektrische), wenn man sich die stelle anschaut wo die maustasten hingeklebt sind also die zwei unteren kanten, immer war eine kante nach längere nutzung abgestanden, also das spaltmaß hat sich ziemlich stark verändert.
naja, gott sei dank ist media markt so kulant und ich durfte mir eine andere maus nehmen, hab jetzt die sidewinder x8 und muss sagen... WOW....traumhaft.....


----------



## Whoosaa (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Knuffi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon mal 2 Kone am Anfang als die raus kam und bei beiden brach innerhalb kurzer Zeit das Mausrad weshalb ich auf eine 3 Kone keine Lust hatte.Benutze z.Z. eine Sidewinder X8 die aber für meine Hände nichts ist deshalb will ich mir wieder eine Kone holen die absolut genial für meine Hand passt.
> Meine Frage ist ,wie kann ich die neue Kone also verbesserte Rev2 oder Version 2 erkennen damit ich nicht eine alte bekomme?
> ...



Verpackung und Aufschrift auf der Unterseite der Maus dürften anders sein, wobei ich mir bei letzterem nicht sicher bin.

Und ja, ich benutze eine Kone mit 7 x64 und es funktioniert bisher absolut reibungslos.


----------



## Bibblson (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bin am überlegen, mir eine Roccat Kone Max zu kaufen, leider gibt es sie ja scheinbar noch fast nirgens zu kaufen, geschweigeden habe ich Testberichte gefunden. Bei der normalen Kone wurde ja oft die Haltbarkeit insbesondere das Mausrad kritisiert. Ich hoffe, dass die Roccat Kone Max dieses Problem nicht mehr hat, dann werd ich die mir kaufen  zur Zeit dümple ich auf einer 3 Jahre alten MX400 auf einen no-name mousepad rum. PS, welches Mousepad ist eigentlich gut für die Roccat Kone? Das Taito bestimmt, leider habe ich nur ca 300x250mm Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch, da ist das Taito einfach zu groß^^


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Bibblson schrieb:


> bin am überlegen, mir eine Roccat Kone Max zu kaufen, leider gibt es sie ja scheinbar noch fast nirgens zu kaufen, geschweigeden habe ich Testberichte gefunden. Bei der normalen Kone wurde ja oft die Haltbarkeit insbesondere das Mausrad kritisiert. Ich hoffe, dass die Roccat Kone Max dieses Problem nicht mehr hat, dann werd ich die mir kaufen



Der einzige Unterschied der Kone Max ist eine neue Verpackung und ein um den Faktor 2 verstärktes Mausrad. Alle anderen Features der Maus sind identisch mit der ersten Variante.


----------



## Bibblson (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das hab ich mir gedacht.., meinst du denn, dass es sich lohnt auf die Max zu warten, oder soll ich die normale kaufen? Zurückgeben kann man sie ja immer.


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe ein Vorserienmodell und selbst das ist bis heute in bester Verfassung.


----------



## BigBubby (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt warten auf die Max. Du kannst sonst immer Pech haben noch eines mit dem alten Mausrad zu erwischen. Die gesitern leider überall noch rum.


----------



## Knuffi (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo

Ich habe mir bei Amazon die Kone Max bestellt soll heute ankommen.Kann ja dann mal berichten.
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Laser-G...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1251788033&sr=8-1

@Whoosaa
Könntest Du mir kurz sagen wie das unter Win 7 x64 abläuft oder was ich beachten muss?

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt warten auf die Max. Du kannst sonst immer Pech haben noch eines mit dem alten Mausrad zu erwischen. Die gesitern leider überall noch rum.



Seit Februar gibts keine Bestände mehr der ersten Charge - ergo wird 100%ig keine alte bekommen.


----------



## BigBubby (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



DrSin schrieb:


> Seit Februar gibts keine Bestände mehr der ersten Charge - ergo wird 100%ig keine alte bekommen.



sicher, dass das auch für den MM/Saturn an der ecke gilt?


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ganz sicher. Grad die beiden (laufen ja über Metro) haben Ende Feb. komplett die "neuen" bekommen.


----------



## Knuffi (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also ich habe noch massenhaft bei Saturn und MM die alten Verpackungen gesehen.
Wenn man die Max an der neuen erkennt geistern noch sehr viele alte Chargen rum.


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Knuffi schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch massenhaft bei Saturn und MM die alten Verpackungen gesehen.
> Wenn man die Max an der neuen erkennt geistern noch sehr viele alte Chargen rum.



Alter Verpackung != alte Charge....


----------



## BigBubby (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Knuffi schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch massenhaft bei Saturn und MM die alten Verpackungen gesehen.
> Wenn man die Max an der neuen erkennt geistern noch sehr viele alte Chargen rum.



Es gibt auch die "alte" Maus mit neuem Mausrad. Das ist nicht so stark wie bei der MAX, aber sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wie gesagt ich hab eins mit dem neuen Rad, hab zwar auch meine zweite, aber ist die erste nicht am Mausrad gestorben 

Die erst die ich hatte war auch aus der ersten Charge und selbst bei der hat das Rad nach nem halben Jahr nicht gezickt.

Wenn du jetzt eine holst bei einem großen Händler wie Amazon, Saturn, MM & Co. wirst du die mit dem verbesserten Mausrad bekommen welches nicht mehr bricht.
Die Max soll doppelt soviel Druck auf das Rad aushalten - frag mich was für Finger manche Leute haben um das durchzudrücken.


----------



## BigBubby (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



DrSin schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich hab eins mit dem neuen Rad, hab zwar auch meine zweite, aber ist die erste nicht am Mausrad gestorben
> 
> Die erst die ich hatte war auch aus der ersten Charge und selbst bei der hat das Rad nach nem halben Jahr nicht gezickt.
> 
> ...



4d-räder an sich sind empfindlich, also schaden würde es nicht.
Ich warte drauf, dass die MAX etwas günstiger wird, dann kaufe ich mir vermutlich auch wieder eine, wenn die Geforce 3xx nicht dazwischen kommt


----------



## starchildx (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hatte die zweite version und ist das mit dem mausrad auch passiert .


----------



## Knuffi (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo 

Meine Kone ist eben angekommen von Amazon.Treiber installiert unter Win 7 x64 und Kone läuft.
Dann die Tipps hier aus dem Thread (Danke dafür) ausgeführt und dann ist auch das Icon in der Taskleiste und ich konnte meine Einstellungen im Treiber vornehmen.
Die Form der Kone ist für meine Hand ideal,hatte das sehr vermisst.Ich hoffe das die Problematik mit dem Mausrad ertsmal Vergangenheit ist.
Bin sehr zufrieden 

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie ? Man kann das Icon in die Taskleiste kriegen ?^^ Ok, dann wühle ich mich mal durch den 65 Seiten langen Thread und suche nach der lösung 

EDIT: AHA ! "-geh unter den ordner C:/Programme/Roccat/Kone Mouse/32bit oder wo auch immer dus installiert hast, und führe die Anwendung DPInst als Admin aus
wenn du 64-bit system nutzt musst du natürlich unter den ordner 64bit" FUNZT


----------



## Whoosaa (3. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Knuffi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Whoosaa
> Könntest Du mir kurz sagen wie das unter Win 7 x64 abläuft oder was ich beachten muss?
> ...



Grundsätzlich nicht viel. Einfach installieren, und es sollte funktionieren. Die Jungs hier meinen, dass man auch das hier machen müsste:



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> EDIT: AHA ! "-geh unter den ordner C:/Programme/Roccat/Kone Mouse/32bit oder wo auch immer dus installiert hast, und führe die Anwendung DPInst als Admin aus
> wenn du 64-bit system nutzt musst du natürlich unter den ordner 64bit" FUNZT



allerdings war das bei mir noch nicht einmal nötig, da es auf Anhieb geklappt hatte. Im Falle von Komplikationen, mal Administrator-Rechte und Kompatibilitätsmodus für die .exe ausprobieren. Bei Fragen/ Problemen, einfach melden. 

Gruss
Whoosaa


----------



## Knuffi (3. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@Whoosaa

Danke für deine Hilfe 
Ich musste ebenfalls den Tip mit der DPInst als Admin ausführen machen und seitdem keine Probleme.
Und ich habe eine Maus wo sich meine Hand wohl fühlt 

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## DerBecks (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sagtmal, gibts inzwischen infos wegen dem "Pulsieren" Effekt der Kone? Kommt der irgendwann noch?
Oder wirds den doch nie geben... Nicht das das der Kaufgrund gewesen wäre, aber es wäre
doch nen interessantes Feature


----------



## CentaX (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Den gibts schon die ganze Zeit.. der einzige Unterschied zu "blinken" liegt darin, dass die LEDs länger aus als an sind... Und mehr wird wohl auch nie kommen.


----------



## BigBubby (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Den gibts schon die ganze Zeit.. der einzige Unterschied zu "blinken" liegt darin, dass die LEDs länger aus als an sind... Und mehr wird wohl auch nie kommen.



genau darum gings ja. unter pulsieren versteht jeder, dass es langsam schäwcher und stärker wird. Genau darauf wartet man ja in der hinsicht


----------



## DerBecks (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> genau darum gings ja. unter pulsieren versteht jeder, dass es langsam schäwcher und stärker wird. Genau darauf wartet man ja in der hinsicht




Exakt das meine ich. Im Übrigen wird das auch im Trailer auf der ersten
Seite der Review so dargestellt, als die Maus da von dem "Eis" befreit ist,
ca ab Minute 1:03.

Trotzdem Danke an CentaX, das mit dem länger aus als an ist mir so
noch nie aufgefallen.

MfG 
Mischa


----------



## Naumo (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also hab die kone max jetzt knapp einen monat intensiv ^^ und die hällt und is toll  
für mich bisher die beste maus nach der mx518


----------



## superman1989 (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

toll hab mir jetzt die ROCCAT apuri geholt und kann mit mein t-mobile umts stick nicht ins i-net sogar mit dem 5 volt Netzstecker nicht ---- aber bei denn normalen pc - usb Anschlüssen geht es !

kann mir jemand sagen wieso?


----------



## superman1989 (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

okay, die von roccat sagen es sei ein Bug der bei der apuri passiert das wird dann geprüft mir können sie aber leider nicht helfen .....

PS: die apuri ist der Kabelhalter von der sdms Serie ... wüste nicht  wo sonst Possen...

mal paar Bilder vom teil..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, muss mich ma eben hier zu Wort melden und Roccat ganz deutlich loben!

Sonntag ging das Mausrad kaputt, Montag Support angerufen, Kopie der Rechnung geschickt und Maus verschickt.

Heute, Paket bekommen, die neue Roccat Kone Edition bekommen, als Wiedergutmachung noch ein Schlüsselanhänger und einen Roccat Energy Drink.

Das ist echt mal support, sowas vermisse ich bei vielen anderen Herstellern


----------



## CentaX (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gut wärs gewesen, wenn sie gleich was vernünftiges gebaut hätten und nicht so viele in Umlauf gebracht hätten...
Hat mich heute einer inner Schule gefragt, ob ich nicht auch ne Roccat hätte... als ich ihm von der Maus erzählt hab, hat der erstmal doof geguckt 
Naja... für den reichts schon  Meine G9 wird demnächst gegen die G500 ausgetauscht, dann bin ich erstmal glücklich ... Performance und Zuverlässigkeit der G9 in einer für mich besseren Form untergebracht...  Hoffen wir, dass das für mich nicht so ein Reinfall wie die Kone wird


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Gut wärs gewesen, wenn sie gleich was vernünftiges gebaut hätten und nicht so viele in Umlauf gebracht hätten...
> Hat mich heute einer inner Schule gefragt, ob ich nicht auch ne Roccat hätte... als ich ihm von der Maus erzählt hab, hat der erstmal doof geguckt
> Naja... für den reichts schon  Meine G9 wird demnächst gegen die G500 ausgetauscht, dann bin ich erstmal glücklich ... Performance und Zuverlässigkeit der G9 in einer für mich besseren Form untergebracht...  Hoffen wir, dass das für mich nicht so ein Reinfall wie die Kone wird




Und du meinst Logitech ist besser 
na prost Mahlzeit, auf meine defekte G15 dürfte ich 9Wochen warten


----------



## CentaX (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Najo, ich kannte solche Probleme gar nicht von Logitech^^
Aber die haben mir z.B. einfach ohne nachzufragen ne neue Oberschale für die G9 zugeschickt, als sich die Beschichtung ablöste... bei nem Kumpel (MX518, selbes prob) wars gleich ne neue Maus, die alte musste er nicht einmal einschicken! Da erzähl mir einer was von Energy- Drink... 
Aber ehrlich, wenn die Kones alle 2 Monate in der RMA bleiben würden, hätten die ihren Laden gleich schließen können


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Najo, ich kannte solche Probleme gar nicht von Logitech^^
> Aber die haben mir z.B. einfach ohne nachzufragen ne neue Oberschale für die G9 zugeschickt, als sich die Beschichtung ablöste... bei nem Kumpel (MX518, selbes prob) wars gleich ne neue Maus, die alte musste er nicht einmal einschicken! Da erzähl mir einer was von Energy- Drink...
> Aber ehrlich, wenn die Kones alle 2 Monate in der RMA bleiben würden, hätten die ihren Laden gleich schließen können




Siehste und ich kenne logitech nur so, aber rede ich die schlecht?
Nein!
Ich würde mich an deiner stelle mit so aussagen mal zurückhalten 

Nachweislich hat logitech mit G11, G15, G19 & G9 mindestens genau solche Probleme.

Pest oder Cholera, es gibt zu jedem Hersteller solche Problemberichte!
Soll ich jetzt gar nix mehr kaufen


----------



## CentaX (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Naja, die Aktion mit dem Mausrad war aber wirklich heftig^^
Ich hab noch andere Gründe, wieso ich Roccat nicht mehr mag - der letzte WHQL- Treiber für die Kone kam z.B. am 21.10.08 raus, wieso gibts seit 11 Monaten nen Beta- Treiber, mit dem man die Maus unter Vista/7 x64 nicht einmal mehr bewegen kann?
In dem Beta- Treiber ist dann noch Flip3D drin, die Funktion hatt ich bei der G9 immer auf ner Daumentaste und war schon irgendwie enttäuscht, dass ich das nicht mehr nutzen kann bzw. nur noch nutzen könnte, wenn ich XP oder x32 hätte^^
Meine Kone ist auch direkt mit 2 Defekten ausgefallen, die die Maus unbrauchbar gemacht haben (spinnende linke Maustaste und das altbekannte Mausrad), dazu passten die Gewichte nicht rein.
Bei mir ist das aber auch von Firma zu Firma unterschiedlich, Samsung verfluche ich wegen insg. 4 defekten Sektoren auf einer HDD und eine andere hat geklackert, aber weiter funktioniert... AMD- Grafikkarten hab ich trotz 3 ausfällen (max. 1 selbst verschuldet) immer noch und nen Samsung- Brenner würd ich auch wieder kaufen  Hab ja auch noch das Taito- Mauspad von Roccat und muss sagen, dass das wirklich nicht schlecht ist ... Doch im Prinzip ist das wirklich nur Speedlink- Ware ohne die perfekte Verarbeitung (soo schlecht allerdings auch nicht), der Preis ist jedoch unverschämt, wenn man ne G500 für weniger Geld bekommt, stimmt da echt was nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nachweislich hat logitech mit G15 mindestens genau solche Probleme.



Da kommts auch sehr drauf an, welche man erwischt hat. Wenn wir mal von der alten blauen ausgehen, gab es drei verschiedene qualitätsstufen.
1. SChwarz gummiert und eingelassenes Logo am display
2. Schwarz nicht gummiert und eingelassenes logo am display
3. Schwarz nicht gummiert und kein eingelassenes logo am display.
und das sind nur die äußeren unterschiede...

Es gibt kein hersteller bei dem alles klappt. Die frage ist immer nur, wie er damit umgeht und da finde ich roccat sehr positiv. Extrem schneller umtausch und als entshculdigung noch ein paar gimmicks dazu. 
Logitech reagiert von fall zu fall unterschiedlich...


----------



## Painxx (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

vom Support ist Roccat eins der Besten, aber ich bekam Mail von Roccat, wo sie selber gesagt haben, dass ihr lasertechnik doch nicht so toll ist wie sie sein sollte...  obwohl eine andere lasermaus die 2 jahre älter ist vom laser besser ist :/ ... 
Naja, jetzt warte ich auf Steelseries Xai und G500


----------



## Bullveyr (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Painxx schrieb:


> ...  obwohl eine andere lasermaus die 2 jahre älter ist vom laser besser ist :/ ...


welche?


----------



## Painxx (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Logitech MX518... weniger dpi, aber laser kann über 20g geschwindigkeit perfekt bewegt werden ohne etwas unpräzise zu werden like Kone... oder meine ganz alte Logitech Cordless MX Laser ;D


----------



## Bullveyr (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

lol, der ADNS-3080 der MX518 ist optical, Beschleunigung ist sowieso recht egal, was zählt (zumindest for Low/Mid-Senser) sind die max ips (nicht unbedingt die der Specs) 

Die Kone hatte schon den wohl besten (aber immer noch nicht guten ) Laser-Sensor zum Release, ok Philips twin-eye (Lachesis) macht zwar wesentlich mehr ips suckt dafür aber aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Painxx schrieb:


> Logitech MX518... weniger dpi, aber laser kann über 20g geschwindigkeit perfekt bewegt werden ohne etwas unpräzise zu werden like Kone... oder meine ganz alte Logitech Cordless MX Laser ;D


Was ist denn 20g für eine Maßeinheit für Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich denke der werte Herr mein beschleunigung und nicht geschwindigkeit


----------



## wensi (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hi Leute, würde mir auch gerne diese Maus zulegen, frage direkt mal hier im tread nach, wie fühlt sich die Oberfläche der Maus an ? Rauh / kratzig wie die G5 ? Bin auf der Suche nach einer Maus mit softer Oberfläche.
Vielen Dank
Wensi


----------



## DrSin (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Maus hat Softtouchlack auf der Oberfläche, sie ist definitiv nicht so rau wie die G5.


----------



## wensi (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

danke für die Antwort DrSin


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Roccat survival pack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Ich hab noch andere Gründe, wieso ich Roccat nicht mehr mag - der letzte WHQL- Treiber für die Kone kam z.B. am 21.10.08 raus, wieso gibts seit 11 Monaten nen Beta- Treiber, mit dem man die Maus unter *Vista/7 x64 nicht einmal mehr bewegen kann*?




Whoosaa schaut sich seine Maus an, die Roccat Kone, checkt seinen Treiber, stellt fest es ist der Treiber vom 21.10, guckt nach der Windows Version, findet heraus es ist Windows 7 64-bit, dreht noch 2 Runden auf dem Desktop mit seiner rot, grün, blau, gelb und orange leuchtenden Maus, und fängt an sich am Kopf zu kratzen..


----------



## DON (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Whoosaa schaut sich seine Maus an, die Roccat Kone, checkt seinen Treiber, stellt fest es ist der Treiber vom 21.10, guckt nach der Windows Version, findet heraus es ist Windows 7 64-bit, dreht noch 2 Runden auf dem Desktop mit seiner rot, grün, blau, gelb und orange leuchtenden Maus, und fängt an sich am Kopf zu kratzen..


Bin jetzt auch besitzer einer  Roccat kone  funkt auch super, unter XP, aber unter Win 7 x64 funktioniert sie bei mir leider auch nicht . Is für mich aber kein grund sie wieder her zu geben, wird sich schon ne lösung finden.

und übrigens zeigt er bei mir unter Geräteeigenschaften -> Gerätestatus einen fehler an, das das gerät angehalten wurde (Code 43)


----------



## danielboone5555 (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



> Zitat von DON:
> Bin jetzt auch besitzer einer  Roccat kone  funkt auch super, unter XP, aber unter Win 7 x64 funktioniert sie bei mir leider auch nicht . Is für mich aber kein grund sie wieder her zu geben, wird sich schon ne lösung finden.


 
Ich benutze die Kone mit Windows 7 x64 RC1. Bei Neuinstallation wird die Maus von Windows nicht erkannt, es muss erst der Treiber installiert werden. Danach funktionierte die Maus zwar, aber der Treiber wurde nicht erkannt und damit waren auch keine Einstellungen möglich. Beim darauffolgenden Windows Update enteckte ich doch einen zusätzlichen Patch für die Kone und nach dem ich diesen installiere,hatte ich den Treiber und das Symbol neben der Uhr und die Maus wurde auch als "bereit" angezeigt. Vielleicht hilt das weiter.

Viele Grüße Dani


----------



## DON (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

danke für die antwort funkt bei mir aber schon habe gestern nach einer lösung gesucht, wurde mir aber zu spät und jetzt mach ich den pc an und sie läuft. Mit Treiber und allem drum und dran.


----------



## Ragnvald (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

der treiber wird in den programme x86 installiert. ihr müsst dann in den 64bit ordner gehen.

dort führt ihr die DPInst.exe als admin aus.

schon fkt. auch der treiber unter win 7 64bit.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## flying-zosse (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor drei Tagen nach einem ausgiebigen Hands-On-Test bei Saturn und Sammeln von Informationen via Internet die "neue" Kone max. Cust. samt Sense-Pad zugelegt.

Ich muss sagen, diese Maus ist mit Abstand die Beste, die ich jemals bedient habe. 

Mit Kone-Langzeiterfahrung kann ich natürlich noch nicht dienen, aber was die Installation (habe vista 64bit) und Funktion betrifft, konnte ich bisher nichts negatives/problematisches feststellen.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session, Roccat Kone rulez!


----------



## Fhynn (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meine erste Kone, angeschafft im November letzten Jahres, hat fast 1 Jahr durchgehalten bis das Mausrad gebrochen ist (ausgerechnet beim arbeiten und nicht beim zocken). Da ich meine Amazon Rechnung nicht mehr gefunden habe, hab ich mich direkt an Roccat gewendet und nach einer Woche (inklusive Wochenende allerdings) hatte ich meine neue Kone - samt Schlüsselanhänger und Energy Drink. 

Auch in Win7 64-Bit läuft die Maus 1a nach der Anleitung aus der Roccat FAQ. Beste Maus (nach G5, G5 Refresh und anderen Logitech Produkten) die ich bisher hatte!


----------



## xXenermaXx (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Anfangs dachte ich mein Treiber spinnt, meine mittlere Maustaste wollte nicht. Nach einem Wechsel von Win7 64bit auf die 32bit Variante, ging noch weniger (Profile nicht änderbar). Hab' dann gelesen, man solle die Win-Update-Funktion nutzen, gesagt getan. Ergebnis: Profile sind wieder editierbar.
Nach vielem rumprobieren, ging die mittlere Maustaste wieder mal, dann aber auch wieder nichtmehr. (Treiber erstmal über Aufgabenplanung in Taskleiste bekommen) Hab' dann irgendwann rausgefunden, dass der Druckpunkt der Maus tiefer gerutscht ist und man nicht mehr an der Stelle, an der die Taste klickt, die Funktion auslöst, sondern anschließend noch etwas drücken muss. Hat das jemand auch schon bei sich festgestellt? (ansonsten gehen das Scrollen mit dem Rad und die Tilt-Funktion noch super)

mfG

Edit: Nach einem späteren Neustart hatte sich das Problem von selbst gelöst. (die Ursache kann ich jedoch nicht nennen)
Hab zwar inzwischen ein neues Problem, die Einstellung der Geschwindigkeit des Mausrades ist nach jedem Neustart auf eine Seite gestellt, woran das liegt weiß ich im Moment noch nicht, aber ansonsten bin ich wieder ziemlich begeistert von der Maus.


----------



## alm0st (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich liebe die Kone. Muss echt sagen: hab mich selten bei ner Maus so wohl gefühlt. Liegt super in der Hand, extrem präzsie und sieht einfach geil aus. Ich will nie wieder ne andere Maus


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Maus sieht sehr gut aus, ich bleibe allerdings bei meiner rush FireGlieder


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ist die Software eigentlich nur in Englisch verfügbar?
Auf allen Screenshots, die ich bisher gesehen habe, war es so.
Ist zwar kein Hindernis, aber ka*** ist es schon.


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

gute frage. bei mir ist sie auch auf engl. Aber das ist von den bildern her schon fast selbsterklärend. Also eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie gesagt, ist ja nicht so als ob ich jetzt davor sitz und große Augen mach^^, aber ist der Sitz nicht (auch) irgendwo in Deutschland.
Denke eine Anpassung wäre da jetzt nicht so aufwendig oder?


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die haben genügen probleme mit den treibern für ihre tastatur


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Jup, der letzte WHQL-Treiber soll wohl schon ne ganze Weile zurückliegen 
Naja ich bleib erstmal bei meiner MX1000 
Der Profizocker bin ich eh nicht und unter Windows hat die gute Zusatzfuntkionen. Und gefunzt hats bisher auch alles


----------



## Naumo (26. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hey leute
hab ein kleines problem mit meiner kone nun..
hab ein neues system.. siehe sig..
seitdem muss ich nach jedem neustart die kone aus und dann wieder einstecken, weil se sonst nicht funzt.. hat das sonst auch jemand?


----------



## Knuffi (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hi 
Benutzt Du schon den neusten Treiber?
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - SUPPORT » Support » Overview
Ist am 19.11. erschienen samt neuer Firmware.

Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme unter Win7 x64

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## Naumo (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jo klar is alles druff.. ich denk es liegt am p55 chipsatz..


----------



## Knuffi (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Glaube ich nicht habe ebenfalls ein P55 Board Asus P7P55D mit i750
und meine Kone macht keine Probleme.
Achso ich habe die Kone Max.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also ich hatte das Problem ganz am anfang da war die einfach scheinbar defekt so wie ich mit dieser 65€maus auch nicht im windows innstall bildschirm arbeiten kann ohne hundertmal rein/raus stecken.


----------



## Naumo (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab auch die max und dieses problem erst seitdem ich mein neues p55 system hab.. 
is aber auch nicht jedes mal. würde sagen 50/50


----------



## Richie688 (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hier gabs doch mal so n tipp, dass man die treiber mit adminrechten installieren soll.

das phänomen is ja bei vielen anwendungen zu sehen. erst wenn man dann die installation mit adminrechten durchführt funktionierts.


ich hab ja selber auch win7 64bit; vllt hilfts ja.


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

alternative einfach mal in einen anderen usb anschluss stecken und dadrin stecken lassen. bei mir wollte er nur ienen bestimmten nicht


----------



## Naumo (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jo des probier ich mal.. kann ja wirklich am board liegen dass zB 2 usb ports einfach nicht für die maus geeignet sind


----------



## Low (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gute Arbeit.
Der Text liest sich gut.

Die Maus kommt in meine engere Wahl.


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Danke für das Lob. Mittlerweile ist dieser Thread ja mehr Anlaufstelle für kleinere Problemchen mit der Kone geworden, aber auch das ist nett. So hat man alles beieinander.


----------



## Low (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja, ein paar Probleme habe ich grad auch auf amazon gelesen z.b. das mit dem Mausrad.
Aber das wurde ja mit der V2 gelöst.

Die neue Razer die im Dezember rauskommt steht unter anderem auch in der engeren Wahl. Werde mal nach Saturn fahren und testen mit welcher ich am besten klar komme.


----------



## Richie688 (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

moin allerseits!


kann mir jemand vielleicht die mx518 und die kone im hinblick auf die gleitfähigkeit der mausfüße vergleichen?

ich brauche langsam mal ne neue maus und die kone kommt da schon in die engere wahl (trotz der vielen schlechten kommentare).  

allerdings bin ich von meiner mx518 (noch die 1600dpi version) sehr gute gleiteigentschaften gewöhnt auf meinem steelpad qck.

da ich vor kurzem auch mal die kinzu getestet habe, musste ich leider feststellen, dass gute mausfüße nicht bei jeder maus selbstverständlich sind. daher auch meine frage in die runde.



also vielleicht kann mir da jemand bei der entscheidung weiterhelfen.

vergleich mx518 - kone auf nem steelpad qck (oder ähnlichen stoffpad)



vielen dank schonmal im voraus!


mfg


----------



## Edguy (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich würde nicht die Gleiteigenschaft der Mausfüße als ausschlaggebendes Kaufargument ansehen; wichtiger sind doch Ergonomie und Funktion....
Es gibt doch sog. Glidetapes oder Mouseskates, oder wie sie auch heißen mögen..... und verbessern nach meiner Erfahrung die Gleiteigenschaft JEDER Maus. Empfehlen kann ich die Glide Tapes von Glidepad.


----------



## Naumo (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Richie688 schrieb:


> moin allerseits!
> 
> 
> kann mir jemand vielleicht die mx518 und die kone im hinblick auf die gleitfähigkeit der mausfüße vergleichen?
> ...


 
genau das mauspad hab ich auch! und hatte vorher die mx518.. und ich muss sagen wenn du die mx518 magst (von den gleiteigenschaften unter anderem) wirst du die kone lieben


----------



## Edguy (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Naumo schrieb:


> genau das mauspad hab ich auch!



Ich meinte eigentlich nicht das Mousepad (ich hatte auch ein Glidetapes und war begeistert) sondern diese "Klebestreifen", die man auf die Mausfüße klebt.


----------



## Richie688 (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja das mit den mouse skatez oder wie sie auch heißen mögen (heißen ja bei jedem hersteller anders) hatte ich auch im hinterkopf.

aber dennoch kann man eigentlich verlangen, dass die standardfüße gut gleiten bei solchen preisen heut zu tage.


bei der kinzu war es schon extrem. die hat sich angefühlt wie schmirgelpapier


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nein also wie schmirgelpapier fühlt sich die kone nicht an, meiner meinung nach, nichtmal auf unebenem untergrund wie z.b. holz.


----------



## Richie688 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so, nachdem ich es geschafft habe die doofen treiber zu installieren (wofür ich erst mal ne halbe stunde rumfummeln musste) muss ich sagen, dass die kone wirklich sehr schön ist.

liegt gut in der hand; vor allem durch die gummibeschichtung und rutscht über mein qck genauso schön und leise wie meine alte mx518.

muss mich zwar noch an das höhere gewicht gewöhnen, aber das dürfte keine probleme machen 


bin bisher (also seit 10 minuten) sehr zufrieden


----------



## nr-Thunder (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Bei mir funktinoiert der Laser Sensor irgendwie nicht mehr, wenn jmd eine Idee hat, bitte bei dem Thread den ich dafür erstellt habe oder per pn melden.


----------



## superman1989 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jetzt hast mich auch erwischt MAUSRAD gebrochen und das roccat Logo löste sich ! 

aaa... nach 1 Jahr geht die Maus im Eimer !  - wieso denkt IHR ?!

nach öffnen der Maus (weil ich den Kassenbon nicht mehr habe und die bei roccat zu geizig sind Ersatz zu schicken "vs logitech" - die Maus ist ja nicht mal 2 Jahre auf dem Markt)

zeigte sich das die Mausrad Halterung komplett aus "sehr zarten" Plastik ist und über billige Maus-Taster auf der Platine waren - 0.05 - 0.40 Cent pro Taster ( bin Modellbauer ^^)

Man könnte an der Rad Halterung die komischen Schlitze weglassen und Metall Stangen verwenden oder besser komplett aus Metall umbauen! die Taster müssen weicher zu drücken sein!
hab dann etwas Öl rein gemacht... 

so hab jetzt alles wieder zusammen geklebt und mit Plastik verstärkt! 
die Maus funzt jetzt besser als vorher... beim zocken...


ich werde mir bald die  logitech G9x holen ! -wieso ? -weil besserer Support und sehr gutes Mausrad mit tollen Druckpunkt! 

von Roccat kommt mir so schnell nix mehr ins Haus! 

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mal dran gedacht, das ding in nen kasten und direkt an roccat zu schicken? Die dinger werden noch keine 2 jahre produziert, damit herstellergarantie. 
Aber du bist ja noch jung


----------



## superman1989 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja, hab ich versucht die sagten aber ich sollte zu Saturn gehen und beweisen das ich es dort gekauft habe...

ps: hab jetzt ne logitech G9 für 25euro bei ebay...   yeaaa!


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



superman1989 schrieb:


> ja, hab ich versucht die sagten aber ich sollte zu Saturn gehen und beweisen das ich es dort gekauft habe...
> 
> ps: hab jetzt ne logitech G9 für 25euro bei ebay...   yeaaa!



naja, wenn du dich so leicht abspeisen läßt.


----------



## superman1989 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

naja ich könnte ja noch ne mail schreiben aber ich hab sie ja schon auf gemacht ...  oder ist das auch egal ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

2 Wochen haste, ums zurückzugeben - egal ob offen oder zu.
Sollte allerdings noch alles vorhanden sein, was beim Aufmachen auch 9drin war.


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Durch das Öffnen der Maus erlischt natürlich jedwede Garantie. Wenn du dann noch den Tausch über den Händler anstreben würdest, grenzt das an Betrug. Ich habe mein Modell im Rahmen des Reviews ja auch geöffnet und kann nur sagen, dass man die Gleitpads nicht wieder so anbringen kann, dass man keine Demontage sieht. Die leichten Wellen sieht bei einer Garantieabwicklung auch ein Blinder.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



superman1989 schrieb:


> naja ich könnte ja noch ne mail schreiben aber ich hab sie ja schon auf gemacht ...  oder ist das auch egal ^^



jetzt ist es zu spät.


----------



## superman1989 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab roccat jetzt den Text geschrieben...


"mir ist auch das Mausrad gebrochen  an der Maushalterung rechts bei den "eigentlich unnötigen" Schlitzen - die rechte taste konnte man nicht mehr bedienen...

dann bin ich zu saturn und- die sagen ich solle mich beim Hersteller melden...

da ich aber noch zocken musste (hab nur die kone) ! -hab ich die Maus geöffnet (Repariere gerne alles selbst^^), die Halterung geklebt und mit Plastik verstärkt, beim logo war der untere Halter gebrochen -auch zusammengeklebt.  beim linken Lichtkabel war die vordere wölbung nach unten -Grade gemacht sieht jetzt schöner aus....

- im grossen und ganzen ist die maus wieder ok aber die 4 mausfüße sind jetzt nicht mehr so toll an der taito.

wahre ein Umtausch bei Ihnen noch möglich ?

wenn nicht könnten Sie ein komplettes mausrad und 4 oder mehr Mausfüße senden?"

mal kiken ob die mir wenigstens mausfüße senden ^^


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schreib mal was bei rauskommt. würde mich interessieren


----------



## Niamne (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hey. Ich habe auch die Kone, die Zweite mittlerweile, weil die Erste fix im Arsch war. Ich habe jetzt das Problem, das ich bei CoD6 spielen bemerkt habe, dass sie manchmal obwohl ich die rechte Maustaste drücke, anstatt des Mausrads, eine Granate wirft. Jemand eine Ahnung ob das ein Fehler ist? Meine erste Kone ging kaputt, weil sie immer Doppelklicks machte. Ist das wohl sowas ähnliches? Vielleicht kennt ja wer das Problem.

Um es nochmal festzuhalten:

Mausrad = Granate werfen
Rechte Maustaste = Zoomen

Problem: Rechte Maustaste = Gelegentliches granatenwerfen und beim nächsten Klick der Zoom


----------



## superman1989 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

so hab antwort von roccat erhalten -_-

(hättest du mich nicht kurz fragen können bevor du sie selbstständig öffnest? Bei einem defekten Mausrad hätte ich dir kulant weiterhelfen können. Notfalls kann ich auch ohne Bon mal eine Ausnahme machen..aber da du sie jetzt aufgeschraubt hast kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr tun.)

OMG-demnach erhalte ich nicht mal ersatz mausfüße ! ich brauche doch nur die ! 

ich hab dann geantwortet mit...


(ja, das mausrad ist jetzt wieder top ich brauchte ja nur ersatz "mausfüße" (die 4 teile die man unter der maus kleben kann) -damit es wieder so "schön" anfühlt an der "taito" (jetzt kratzt es nämlich) -das währe alles... 


mfg und noch schöne weinachten!)


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich habs gesagt


----------



## superman1989 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

juhu ^^

von roccat: (an ein paar Mausfüßen soll es nicht scheitern. Die werden wir bald auch in
> unserem Shop auf roccat.org verkaufen, aber noch ist er nicht online.
> Gibt mir mal deine Adresse, ich schicke dir ausnahmsweise einen Satz neue
> raus)

-also auch bald zu kaufen die teile ^^

und ich darauf :

(hallo, cool danke!

es gibt Nix besseres als eine 1A funktionierende KONE ^^

-hab mich damals für die KONE entscheiden weil:

die Maus sich an der Hand anpasst ! und nicht die Hand sich an der Maus anpassen muss !)


----------



## rytme (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Schreiben die vom Support wirklich so? Is ja geil ^^


----------



## rocc (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab mich damals für eine Kone entschieden, weil:
-sie ähnlich war wie meine MX 518 aber eben noch einen Tick besser in meiner Hand liegt
-ich soviel Gutes von ihr gehört hatte und da musste ich sie eben einmal testen, aber dabei ist es ja nicht geblieben


----------



## rambazamba (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Kone. Sie bewegt sich nicht beim Neustarten des Rechners. Ich muss sie dann immer aus und wieder ein stöpseln. Ich hab aktuelle Treiber alles ordnungsgemäß Installiert. Kennt jemand das Problem und woran das liegen könnte?

Ich benutze Windows 7 x86. 

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Deinstallieren. Rausstöpseln. Treiber neuinstallieren und wieder reinstöpseln, wenn gefragt wird. Wenn du WIndows soweit mit atstatur oder alternativ maus stueern kannst. Vermutlich hast du versehtnlich mal in den falschen USB anschluß gesteckt oder sowas


----------



## langner (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ehm Eine "wichtige" frage

Es gibt ja die Roccat Kone MAX und die normale

Ich habe die mit dem "eis" / "nordischen" Verpackung.. also hab ich jetzt die normale oder MAX? 

und wenn ich die normale hab.... kann ich irgendwo die umtauschen? (bei saturn jedenfalls nicht.. wo ich gekauft hab)


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hast du den im Plastikkarton oder die in dem (schwarzen) Styroporkasten?
Ersteres ist Max zweiteres die normale. 

Umtauschen? Wenn du eine Max gekauft hast und eine normale bekommen hast, kannst du natürlich umtauschen, auch bei saturn. sonst nicht.
kannst höchstens bei ebay oder im bekanntenkreis weiterverkaufen und dann selber eine max kaufen.


----------



## langner (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

dann habe ich die normale , mhh habe noch keine probleme damit


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Man muss ja auch nicht automatisch Probleme damit haben. Natürlich ist das verstärkte Mausrad ein Grund, gleich die neuere Variante zu kaufen, aber ich besitze ein Vorserienmodell und habe bis heute keine Probleme damit. Und ich scrolle wirklich viel damit rum. ^^


----------



## langner (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

mH ok habe doch ein kleines problem

der DPI Down Knopf klebt / hängt manchmal wenn ich es drücke

und wie mache ich am besten den schmutz in den rillen weg? bei ner nagel zerkratze ich die maus und dadrauf habe ich kb^^


Und gibt es einen "großen" unterschied wenn man kurz einem "Roccat Mauspad" wechselt aber vorher auf einem normalen holztisch mit vielen kratzer / rillen /  verklebten stellen / abgerubelten flächen zockt?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



langner schrieb:


> und wie mache ich am besten den schmutz in den rillen weg? bei ner nagel zerkratze ich die maus und dadrauf habe ich kb^^


vielleicht mal nicht so viele chips dabei futtern. welchen schmutz in welchen rillen? weiß echt nciht, was du machst...


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Rillen säubern -> Zahnbürste

Untergrundänderung -> Maus neu kalibrieren

So einfach ist Tennis.


----------



## langner (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> vielleicht mal nicht so viele chips dabei futtern. welchen schmutz in welchen rillen? weiß echt nciht, was du machst...



Der schmutz hat nix mit chips und eis-tees zu tun^^

und habe in jeder rille (auser vill 2-3) schmutz drinn , der schmutz ähnelt denn den man unter dem finger nägel findet

und klutten manchma ruckelt / wackelt so heftig wenn ich es neu kalibriere , es wackelt so heftig ob es den song "Shake your booty von Kc and The Sunshine Band  " hören würde^^

darum zocke ich unkalibriert aufm tisch, darum frage ich ob es wirklich nen großen unterschied gibt


----------



## superman1989 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

alter, des war bei mir auch so mit der kali (und ich hatte ne roccat taito mauspad)

 hol dir einfach eine Logitec G9X    übertop !!!

 -Maus Rad ist Spitzenklasse, Verarbeitung ist top! und ahh einfach geil die Maus... 

und ich war Roccat Fan man !!!!  -hätte ich schon damals meine Hand auf die G9 gelegt ....


----------



## langner (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ehm.. NOT

okey dank der Zahnbürsten technik sieht meine Kone jetzt fast wie neu aus 
Und die kalibrierung geht doch irgendwie... "Das ist ein Fall für das Galileo Mysteri Team" 

Ich lese manchma (hier glaub ich auch) das die maus bis zu 7.080 FPS bringt..
Was sagt das genau?  Ich weis nur das FPS = Frames per Second ist... also tastet die maus 7.080 mal den boden ab oder wie? (denn das ist doch die DPI? mit dem abtasten)


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



langner schrieb:


> ehm.. NOT
> 
> okey dank der Zahnbürsten technik sieht meine Kone jetzt fast wie neu aus
> Und die kalibrierung geht doch irgendwie... "Das ist ein Fall für das Galileo Mysteri Team"
> ...



FPS ist wie auf sie abtastet DPI wie genau sie abtastet.

Also ich habe eine Roccat Max mit dem Taito und da gibts kein ruckeln und zuckeln. Hatte nie eine besser laufende, auch die mx518 nicht. Kollege ist von Nager auf Roccat Kone umgestiegen (hat auch ein pad) und hat auch keine probleme.

Grundsätzlich:
Windows mausgeschwindigkeit auf mittlere (ich glube 5 war das), keine mausbeschleunigung
das gleiche in den Roccat Einstellungen.

Dann durch die DPI die geschwindigkeit leicht anpassen und im game selber dann genau.


----------



## Richie688 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich weiß nich ob ich hier schleichwerbung machen darf, aber ich hab hier vor ein paar tagen passende mausfüße gefunden

CorePad Skatez PRO Mouse-Feet Roccat Kone


sind richtig klasse die teile, da sie vor allem den anfangswiderstand sehr verringern und auch die normalen gleiteigenschaften noch verbessern.


----------



## DanielB (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hi Leute,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus, die meine gut alte MX518 nach Jahren mal ablösen soll.
Ich habe mehrere Kandidaten zur Auswahl, unter denen mir die Roccat Kone wirklich gut gefällt.

Nun les ich mich durch sämtliche Foren, lese teils von einer "super" bzw sogar von "der besten Maus ever", dann wiederrum von miserabler Qualität und Problemen, am schlimmsten wohl das sogenannte "Mausradproblem".

Das Mausrad soll ja angeblich mit der V2 behoben worden sein.

Würdet ihr generell zu einem Kauf raten oder eher auf andere Mäuse in diesem Preissegment verweisen?

Würde mich über Tips freuen,
mfg Daniel


----------



## BigBubby (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jeden den ich persönlich kenne, der die maus gekauft hat, will sie nicht mehr missen.

Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, wegen mausrad, kaufst du die roccat kone max. Aber eignetlich bestand das problem nur bei der ersten charge und tritt somit nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Gnome (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich persönlich rate dir eigentlich vom Kauf ab, OBWOHL die Maus wirklich die beste weit und breit ist, dennoch sind die Qualitätsmängel störend.

Ich hab 6 Stück durch. 3x Maustasten klappern/knirscheln und 3x Mausrad quietschen! Das Quietschen haben die auch nicht mit Version 2 gelöst bekommen. Die Kone ist wirklich geil, nur bei den Kriterien würd ich die nicht nehmen. Ich empfehle dir die Razer Imperator. Gibt null Probleme mit der. Hab die auch seit gestern, voll zufrieden und man kann an einen Finger ablesen, wieviele Probleme die hat (wenn man auf Google Suche geht) - nämlich: keine


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Habe meine seit etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr, sie hat bereits exzessive Spielesessions hinter sich (), gehört anscheinend der ersten Version an - und bisher absolut keine Probleme. 
Tipp: Hol dir die Kone Max, wenn sie gefällt, kannst du sie problemlos behalten, wenn nicht, nimmst du einfach deine 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht in Anspruch.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



DanielB schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus, die meine gut alte MX518 nach Jahren mal ablösen soll.
> Ich habe mehrere Kandidaten zur Auswahl, unter denen mir die Roccat Kone wirklich gut gefällt.
> ...




Wenn du auf eine Ergonomische Maus verzichten kannst und auch nicht die Discokugel-Beleuchtung an dem Teil brauchst, dann kannst dir mal die SteelSeries Xai ansehen. Besserer Sensor als die Kone.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich persönlich rate dir eigentlich vom Kauf ab, OBWOHL die Maus wirklich die beste weit und breit ist, dennoch sind die Qualitätsmängel störend.
> 
> Ich hab 6 Stück durch. 3x Maustasten klappern/knirscheln und 3x Mausrad quietschen! Das Quietschen haben die auch nicht mit Version 2 gelöst bekommen. Die Kone ist wirklich geil, nur bei den Kriterien würd ich die nicht nehmen. Ich empfehle dir die Razer Imperator. Gibt null Probleme mit der. Hab die auch seit gestern, voll zufrieden und man kann an einen Finger ablesen, wieviele Probleme die hat (wenn man auf Google Suche geht) - nämlich: keine


Das quietschen hatte ich auch am ersten Tag, am zweiten war es schon nicht mehr zu hören. Ich vermute noch ein paar Porduktionsrückstände oder sowas.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Habe meine jetzt nen Jahr, is wohl auch noch Rev1. und hab keinerlei Probleme mit der Maus.
Kann sie jedem ans Herz legen.


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja so geht es mir auch hab meine Seit 04/09 und noch keinerlei probleme die Kone ist für mich die Perfekte Maus


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bin auch stolzer besitzer der kone max + taito und bin restlos zufrieden! mußte allerdings die maus mehrmals an- und wieder abklemmen, bevor sie endlich unter win 7 x64 problemlos lief!


----------



## Richie688 (28. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja die kleinen schwierigkeiten beim treiber installieren hatte ich auch. hab dann erstmal im inet nachlesen müssen, dass man den usb treiber als admin vorweg installieren muss bevor da was geht ^^


----------



## rocc (28. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Was hat die Kone Max eigentlich zur normalen Kone für Vorteile?


----------



## Klutten (28. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ein verstärktes Mausrad und eine andere Verpackung. Wobei die Verpackung jetzt kein Vorteil, sondern eher der zweite Unterschied ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



roccatkone schrieb:


> Was hat die Kone Max eigentlich zur normalen Kone für Vorteile?



Mit dem Benutzernamen hätte man das aber ruhig selber wissen können.


----------



## Jagdtiger (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also die Kone MAX ist definitv ne Qualitativ hochwertige und gut in der Hand liegende Maus, ich selber nutze die mit einem Sota Pad.
Ich wechsele ab und zu zwischen der Kone und der Kova, da beide Mäuse was für sich haben.
Shooter zocke ich persönlich lieber mit der Kone und alles andere meist mit der Kova.


----------



## rocc (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

In welcher Weise wurde das Maurad denn verstärkt? Meine Revision der Maus ist am Mausrad noch nicht gescheitert und es ist nur die "normale" Kone.

 Ja, kann sein das man das dann wissen sollte, aber deswegen frage ich ja schließlich.


----------



## superman1989 (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



> In welcher Weise wurde das Mausrad denn verstärkt?


also ich glaube die haben diese "kaputtgehemechanismus" Schlitze weggelassen... 

*Bild zu breit*


also wenn sie mal kaputt gehen sollte ^^ TIPP -was schnell passiert wenn man die Mausradtasten (zb. beim Granaten werfen oder Nachladen) zu heftig benutzt !!!  

*  einfach zu roccat senden ! -dann bekommst du eine kone max ^^
*

oder wenn man keine Garantie mehr hat -- einfach wieder zusammenkleben mit Superkleber und paar Plastik streifen  verstärken --- hält bis heute noch --
- aber eigentlich Rock ich nicht mehr mit der Maus seit diesen Vorfall...


----------



## tickymick (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich such immernoch ein gutes Mid-Highsense Pad für die Maus, am besten Hartplastik.Ich hab dabei an das Razer Vespula gedacht, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kone+Vespula?


----------



## BigBubby (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wieso hartplastik? Die Kone läuft eigentlich am besten auf dem Taito.


----------



## tickymick (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Naja, das Taito ist mir etwas zu groß.Und Hartplastik muss es nicht sein.
Aber ich werd nochmal schauen, vielleicht nehm ich dann doch das Taito, oder das Steelseries Qck.Mich hätts nur interessiert ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Vespula+Kone hat, da mich dass Vespula sehr anspricht.


----------



## BigBubby (30. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Tut mir leid, kann ich mit keiner erfahrung dienen.

P.S. Zur größe: Es ist kein hartplastik, du kannst es also mit schere einfach "kürzen"


----------



## Jagdtiger (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Stimmt die Kone läuft super auf dem Taito aber auch auf dem Sota, ich persönlich mag eher den harten Untergrund, vor allem kommt da ne verschüttete Cola auch nicht ganz so dramatisch xD

Das Mausrad der Kone steht bei qualitativ keiner anderen Maus mehr nach, da geht also nix schneller kaputt als bei anderen oder zo, klar wenn man Granaten wirft und danach die Maus, kanns schon zu Fehlern kommen  hehe


----------



## rocc (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich war auch erst für das Sota oder das Taito, sind aber wohl beide nichts für mich da ich kein Mauspad brauche welches größer als mein Notebook ist. 

Also habe ich mich für das Razer Sphex entschieden. Die Gleiteigenschaften sind echt gigantisch gut. Ohne Witz, wenn du der Maus einen Schubs gibst bleibt sie bei gleichem Kraftaufwand nicht wie bei anderen Mauspads irgendwo in der Mitte stehen sondern saust über Mauspad hinaus.  Spiele nur noch @1200dpi sonst ist's einfach zu schnell.


----------



## Maaarc (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab sie zusammen mit dem Sota.
Ein Traum.


----------



## KOF328 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab mich eigentlich zu 99,99% entschieden die Kone zu kaufen 
dazu bräuchte ich ein gutes mauspad  hab mir mal ein paar reviews zur razer sphex angeschaut und muss sagen das pad sagt mir sehr zu. kann ich da bedenkenlos zugreifen?


----------



## BigBubby (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das Taito würde ich dazu empfehlen


----------



## rocc (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich empfehle das Razer Sphex.


----------



## KOF328 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Taito kommt bei mir nicht in frage, weil leider zu groß. Hab ja noch genug zeit zum kaufen, außerdem müssen die lieben eltern gefragt werden und dass ich 140€ für die logitech z2300 rausgehauen habe ist vllt gerade mal so +-1 1/2 monate her 
MfG KOF


----------



## Fransen (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hat einer zufällig eine Idee wieso ich seit fast einer Woche im FF keinen Tab mehr öffnen kann, indem ich mit dem Mausrad (Button 6) auf den Link klicke?! Irgendwie beschleicht mich das komisch Gefühl, dass da was nicht stimmt, auch eine neue Fw, sowie ein frischer Treiber brachten keine Abhilfe...


----------



## Edguy (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Fransen schrieb:


> Hat einer zufällig eine Idee wieso ich seit fast einer Woche im FF keinen Tab mehr öffnen kann, indem ich mit dem Mausrad (Button 6) auf den Link klicke?! Irgendwie beschleicht mich das komisch Gefühl, dass da was nicht stimmt, auch eine neue Fw, sowie ein frischer Treiber brachten keine Abhilfe...



Na du hast vielleicht ein Glück, dass ich vorgestern das gleiche Problem hatte..... 
Lass mich raten: du benutzt Firefox mit dem Tab mix plus Add-on. 
Lass mich weiter raten: du hast vergangene Tage ein Update auf Version 3.8.3 gemacht

et voilà.... thats the point

Scheinbar hat sich bei diesem update ein Fehler eingeschlichen; (obwohl richtig eingestellt) war mein Mausrad auch "ohne Funktion", bei mir zB lies sich ein geschlossener Tab nicht wieder herstellen; desweiteren öffnet sich ein neuer Tab IMMER rechts neben allen anderen, etc --> View Forum - Problems & Questions-Tab Mix Plus
Ich hoffe du machst auch regelmäßig Backups (mein Tipp FEBE-Addon), ich konnte so die Version 3.8.2 problemlos einfügen.

Ein Schelm, wer denkt es läge an der Kone


----------



## aerocloud (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also für Leute, die keine Sehnenscheidenentzündung wollen und viel zocken ist die Maus nichts. mein handgelenk hat nichtmal eine LAN mit der maus durchgehalten.. aber davor schon bestimmt 10 oder so mit andren mäusen...


----------



## rocc (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@aerocloud: Das kannst du aber nicht verallgemeinern! Wenn du wüsstest wie viele LANs ich mit der Maus schon bestritten habe... und mir tat nie das Handgelenk noch sonstwas weh, eher den anderen die aber nicht die Kone hatten.

P.S.: Willkommen bei PCGH!


----------



## BigBubby (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



aerocloud schrieb:


> also für Leute, die keine Sehnenscheidenentzündung wollen und viel zocken ist die Maus nichts. mein handgelenk hat nichtmal eine LAN mit der maus durchgehalten.. aber davor schon bestimmt 10 oder so mit andren mäusen...



weichei 

Das ist nicht eine Frage der Maus, sondern der persönlichen Konstitution und Haltung.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab mir meine Kone nachdem ich dieses Review gelesen hab gekauft ;D Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## rocc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hört man gerne!


----------



## KOF328 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

kone bestellt, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe jetzt auch noch eine Frage, wie es jetzt mit Kone aussieht.

Ist sie im Moment ihr Geld wert? Ich habe nämlich schon ein bisschen hier im Forum gelesen und man sagte mir, dass ich lieber die Finger davon lassen solle. Ein kurzes Feddback, von einem der seine Maus vor kurzem gekauft hatte und in Benutzung hat wäre an dieser Stelle also ganz schön.

Ich hatte dann vor mir diese Maus bei Mindfactory zu bestellen.

KLICK!

oder

KLICK!

Es gibt ja nun eine neuere Version und eine ältere. Welche von den beiden da oben ist denn die neuere?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die erste, die Max, ist die "neuere" Version, wobei sie eigentlich exact die gleiche ist, nur dass die Kone Max ein doppelt so stabiles Mausrad hat (doppelte belastabrkeit) und eine andere verpackung.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Sorry habe den zweiten Link von Amazon nicht richtig eingegeben gehabt. Wurde jetzt aber geändert.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

das ist beides die gleiche, sogar der gleiche link


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nun sinds zwei verschiedene links, aber in beiden shops immer noch die Roccat Kone Max, also das neure Modell.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Und ich meine jetzt, wie die neue Version ist. Gabs schonmal Probleme oder nur in Einzelfällen? Ist sie das Geld wert oder gibt es bessere für weniger Geld? Das Problem ist nur leider, dass ich gerne eine blaue Maus haben möchte.


----------



## KOF328 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab die kone seit einigen tagen und muss sagen top maus! 
liegt super in der hand und ist schön präzise, beleuchtung funzt auch prima. Laser macht auch keine probleme auf meinem 4hd
*die meisten* die etwas gegen die Kone haben hatten sie eh noch nie selber richtig in gebrauch.
Bewusst dick geschrieben damit das geflame nicht gleich losgeht


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Gut dann hat sich auch gleich die Frage erledigt, welches Mousepad ich dazu nehme.

Hatte sonst an das Taito gedacht oder an dieses.


----------



## KOF328 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ist auch geschmackssache, ob du lieber hartplastik oder stoff möchtest. Ich brauch jedenfalls was hartes unter der hand und das "laute?!" geräusch beim bewegen der maus ist viel zu überbewertet, darauf achtet man garnicht wenn man halbwegs ok im kopf ist


----------



## Legion47 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hoffe das hier ist die richtige Stelle meinen Senf zur Kone loszuwerden.

Ich habe meine Kone recht kurz nach der Veröffentlichung gekauft und war bis vor kurzem absolut zufrieden mit ihr. Mittlerweile hat sich meine Zufriedenheit allerdings aus zwei Gründen etwas eingeschränkt:
1. Im hinteren Bereich löst sich das Roccat-Logo langsam auf. In dessen Nähe beginnt sich außerdem diese "samtene" Plastikbeklebung langsam abzulösen. Ich vermute diese beiden Sachen kommen durch meinen Handschweiß. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich von meinem Vater sehr aggressiven Schweiß geerbt habe. Die Funktion ist dadurch in keiner Weise eingeschränkt, allerdings würde ich niemandem außer mir mehr zumuten diese Maus zu benutzen.
Auf lange Zeit ist sie also nicht schweißbeständig...
2. Mittlerweile merke ich dass ich, wenn ich mehrere Tage hintereinander lange Zeit an meinem PC verbracht habe, eine Verspannung in der Hand bekomme. Ich vermute die hat mit der recht großen Höhe der Kone zu tun. Wiederum also nichts, das die Funktion beeinträchtigt, aber ein Faktor den man beim Kauf bedenken sollte.

Von diesen beiden Sachen abgesehen eine der besten Mäuse die ich je besessen habe. Benutze sie auf einem Razer Destructor, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich denke, da ich nicht sehr schweißige Hände habe, sollte der erste Punkt kein Problem bei mir werden. Ich nutze zur zeit noch eine G3 an einem anderen Rechner und muss sagen, dass sich die Kone nicht großartig anders anfühlt als die G3.

Zum 4HD: Nutzen bei dem Pad schnell die Auflagen der Maus auf dem Pad ab?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ichse, versuch mal mit höherer sense zu arbeiten. Viele die über sowas klagen sind lowsenser. (nur vermutung)

Heucke die Kone (Max) ist inzwischen ein soweit ausgereiftes Produkt. Es gibt hier und da noch mal Probleme mit den Treiber und Montagsmodelle, wie bei allen Herstellern, aber sie fällt da nicht negativ auf. Ich würde sie jderzeit empfehlen. Habe selber die Kone Max. Inzwischen dürfte es etwa um 1 Jahr sein und bei mir macht sie keine Probleme.

(Ablösen tut es sich bei mir auch nicht, aber das problem hatte ich noch bei keinem eingabegerät. Mein schweiß ist da wohl "hardwaretauglich".)


----------



## SXFreak (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe die Kone auch kurz nach der Veröffentlichung gekauft. Ich habe nie Probleme gehabt. 
Sie liegt wunderbar in der Hand. Es löst sich nichts ab und mein Mausrad ist nicht gebrochen.
Gebt der Kone eine Chance.......


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Und die Füße der Maus, die auf dem Mauspad rutschen?


----------



## SXFreak (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

@ Heucke

Ich benutze das Taito. Auf dem Stoffpad nutzt bei mir nichts ab.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Benutzt hier jemand ein Plastikpad mit glatter Oberfläche?


----------



## mrmouse (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab das Taito mousepad. könnte mir nie vorstellen auf einer harten oberfläche die maus zu benutzten. das mousepad hält bei mir scho echt ne guade zeit, und steckt so einiges weg, von asche über heißkleber, dreck, oder irgendwelche flüssigkeiten  wenn das mousepad wegkommt aufjedenfall nochmal das selbe

mfg mouse


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hab das teil (jedoch mit einer deathadder, auch blau, auch super) 

1337 Mat XL Black: Amazon.de: Games

hab das teil mittig halbiert, und nun zwei pads, da das teil schon mörder groß ist.


----------



## rocc (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Um nochmals ein Mauspad zu empfehlen:
Das Razer Sphex eignet sich gerade zu hervoragend für Middle- bis High-Sense-Spieler.
Habe es selber im Gebrauch und kann nur schwärmen. Oberfläche ist Hartplastik, die Unterseite klebend, das heißt du kannst sie auf deinem Tisch fixieren ohne das sie verrutscht. Selbstverständlich ist die Unterseite waschbar und man kann sie ziemlich oft neu positionieren.


----------



## Heucke (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So ich habe mir jetzt die Roccat Kone bestellt, nur leider muss ich sagen, dass die gesamten Treiber, einmal die auf der CD und die im Internet nicht dazu geführt haben, dass meine Maus jetzt vernünftig funktioniert. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Edit: hat sich schon geklärt, die Maus funktioniert super. Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Manchmal hilft es schon, wenn man die Maus einfach mal neu einsteckt.


----------



## rocc (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

...jepp, oder wie in meinem Falle durch einen Treiberfehler einfach mal den USB-Port wechselt. Auf einem meiner Ports kommt es manchmal zum Windows-Stopfehler BAD_POOL_HEADER. Wenn ich den Port wechsel ist das Problem gelöst. Scheint irgendwie an meiner Peripherie zu liegen.


----------



## exbmu (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

meine mx510 ist auch schon ordentlich alt geworden hat schon fast nen buckel ^^ aber die kone max ist Bombe!  

ps: mit dem raptor p5 mousepad, was fast nix kostet, flutscht Sie wie ein headshot bei CS


----------



## AlexBW (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe momentan eine MX518. Da sie sich nach 4 Jahren intensiver Nutzung langsam auflöst (funktioniert aber noch einwandfrei), will ich mir eine neue Maus zulegen.

Daher sprang mit die Kone ins Auge, vorallem, da es im Test heißt, dass sich MX518 Nutzer sofort wohlfühlen.

Mitterweile gibt es ja die Max-Version der Kone. Diese hat eine verstärkte Mausradaufhängung richtig? Lässt sich das Mausrad immernoch so schwer drücken?

Ich hatte auch die Razor Imperator in der Hand und ich fand sie sehr angenehm. Schöne Druckpunkte und super Mausrad. Dazu die verstellbaren Seitentasten. Nur hab ich sehr große Hände und Angst mit der Zeit zu verkrampfen.

Hat hier jemand eine Imperator und große Hände?

Bei meinem Händler vor Ort bekomm ich die Kone für 66€ und die Imperator für 55€.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidung helfen


----------



## BigBubby (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Max hat ein gleich schweres Mausrad. Es gibt inzwischen aber auch die Plus (Meine zumindestens, dass die auch schon im handel ist), wie die ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe schon ein aktuelles Modell der Kone hier liegen, welches auf einen Test wartet ...nur ich habe gerade sehr wenig Zeit und noch einiges auf Halde liegen.


----------



## AlexBW (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Max hat ein gleich schweres Mausrad. Es gibt inzwischen aber auch die Plus (Meine zumindestens, dass die auch schon im handel ist), wie die ist, weiß ich aber nicht.



Meint ihr beiden diese hier?

Roccat Kone[+] Max Customization Gaming Maus günstig kaufen aus PC-Hardware - Eingabegeräte - Mäuse - Roccat Kone[+] Max Customization Gaming Maus - comtech.de online shop für günstig Einkaufen im Internet


----------



## respawn-baby (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Max hat ein gleich schweres Mausrad. Es gibt inzwischen aber auch die Plus (Meine zumindestens, dass die auch schon im handel ist), wie die ist, weiß ich aber nicht.



die ist Eindeutig im Handel ein Kollege hat sich die letzte Woche gekauft 

(und ist begeistert )


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Plus:
Roccat Kone Plus Gaming Maus, ROCCAT | voelkner - direkt günstiger
Max:
Roccat Kone[+] Max Customization Gaming Maus günstig kaufen aus PC-Hardware - Eingabegeräte - Mäuse - Roccat Kone[+] Max Customization Gaming Maus - comtech.de online shop für günstig Einkaufen im Internet


----------



## Soylent (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hab's in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben, aber da der hier Sticky ist und somit eher gelesen wird, poste ich es hier auch noch einmal.

Die Kone [+] hat einen sehr großen Hardware Fehler beim Mausrad. Bei der alten Kone brach das Rad öfters durch, bei der [+] scrollt das Mausrad nach kurzer Benutzung (< 2 Wochen bei mir) hin und wieder in die falsche Richtung. D.h. wenn man durch eine PDF scrollen will, kann es passieren, dass man von Seite 15 mit schnellem Scrollen auf Seite 5 landet und nicht bei 20. Das ist extrem nervig, bei Spielen absolut unbrauchbar und für eine doch recht teure Maus auch absolut nicht angebracht.
Wenn man sich die Bewertungen (Alternate) durchliest, wird klar, dass das auch kein Einzelfall ist.

Da hilft auch kein tolles Aussehen, wenn das Mausrad nicht funktioniert, ist die Maus unbrauchbar. Musste meine 6 Jahre alte Razer wieder ausgraben, die funktioniert trotz extremer Benutzung, Abnutzung und Alters noch wunderbar. 

Ganz klar: Finger weg von der Kone [+]!


----------



## InRainbows (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hallo,
ich bin seit heute ebenfalls der Besitzer einer Roccat Kone, Jedoch noch kein glücklicher.

Ich habe mir heute auch eine Roccat Kone gekauft, um meine kaputte G9 zu ersetzen. Habe ähnliche Einstellungen wie bei der G9 vorgenommen, habe aber zwei negative Nebeneffekte, oder so.

1. In 90 % der Fälle bei schnellen und langen Bewegungen (BFBC2) wie 90° oder 180° Grehung bleibt die Maus "hängen" und ich muss zwei oder gar drei Mal ansetzen. Also, wenn ich mich schnell nach z. B. nach rechts drehe, brauche ich sozusagen zwei oder drei Mal die Maus in die gewünschte Richtung schieben.

2. Bei sehr langsamen Bewegungen ist die Maus alles andere als smooth. Fühlt sich bisschen so an, als ob die Oberfläche des Mauspads körnig wäre. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Der erste Punkt stört mich mehr als der zweite. Beim zweiten ist die Erscheinung eher leicht.

So, nun zu den Settings:

DPI 2000, Sensivity 2,20 (games); Poling Rate 1000 Hz; Windoof Sensivity 3; Beschleunigung deaktiviert, sowohl im Treiber als auch im Windoof. TCU wurde durchgeführt. Farbe blau 

Benutze Steelseries Mousepad aus Stoff.

Bei der G9 hatte ich 1600 DPI statt 2000, aber das dürfte doch egal sein, oder? Sinsivity war sehr ähnlich, also um die 2 rum.

Hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## BigBubby (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Deaktiviere mal den TCU. Bei manchen macht er es besser (bei mir z.B.) bei anderen macht er es schlimmer.


----------



## InRainbows (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Deaktiviere mal den TCU. Bei manchen macht er es besser (bei mir z.B.) bei anderen macht er es schlimmer.


 
Ok, danke. Werde es heute Abend mal testen.

Was gibt es noch für Methoden ein mehr geschmeidiges Gleiten der Maus zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. März 2011)

U.U. kann es auch am Mousepad liegen, Abhilfe schaffen könnte da das zur Kone gehörende/parallel mit ihr erschienene  Roccat Taito.
Habe hier noch eins rumliegen von meiner alten Kone, ausgezeichneter Zustand, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## BigBubby (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich hatte vorher ein speedpad, da lief es auch nicht so knülle. Mit Taito und TCU richtig smoof


----------



## InRainbows (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher ein speedpad, da lief es auch nicht so knülle. Mit Taito und TCU richtig smoof


 
Also, schnelle Bewegungen erfolgen nun viel besser als als mit TCu auf ein. Kann nun mit einer Bewegung - mit der selben niedrigen Sensivity - 90-120° drehen. Danke schon mal für diesen Tipp. Die kurzen  Bewegungen sind immer noch nicht so flüssig, aber ich werde etwas mit Sensivity und DPI rumprobieren, vllt. komme ich an die Leistung von G9.

Habt ihr noch Tupps, wie man bei der Kone mehr Fluß für kurze bzw. langsame Bewegungen bekommt?

Ich würde es absolut dreist finden, wenn Roccats Maus nur mit einer Roccat Unterlage funktioniert. Absolut unvorstellbar :/


----------



## Whoosaa (1. März 2011)

Sie funktioniert natürlich auch mit anderen Pads, bloß haben die Roccat-Pads, die extra fürs Gamen konzipiert wurden, eine Qualität, die sonst kaum ein anderes Pad da draußen erreicht. 
Vergleichbar wären z.B. manche Razer-Pads.


----------



## InRainbows (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also, habe das jetzt doch fast  hinbekommen mit der Maus. Dachte schon, ich habe, wie einige hier im Forum, ein Problem mit der Maus. Habe mit DPI rumprobiert und festgestellt, dass 1200 DPI absolut ausreichen sind. Durch Anpassen der Sensivity lässt die Maus schon viel smoother einstellen. Danke aber für eure Hilfe.


----------



## perforierer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

*Bizarres Problem mit Kone [+]*

Hi Leute, ich hab ein seltsames Problem mit der Kone [+] und wollte wissen, ob Ihr ne Idee zur Lösung habt oder das Problem auch mal hattet.Ich habe ne  Kone [+] als Nachfolger meiner alten Kone gekauft, bei der leider das Mausrad gebrochen war - das alte Leiden. 

Der aktuelle Treiber für die  Kone [+] ist drauf. Die Maus hatte anfangs funktioniert, auch das Menü im Treiber. Dann habe ich Einstellungen im Treiber verändert: Farbe des Lichtes, DPI Zahlen verändert und das Profil gespeichert. Plötzlich gingen bei der Maus die Zierlichter oben aus. Damit nicht genug. Die Maus hatte plötzlich die kleinste DPI Zahl aktiviert. Das fieseste: Die Maustasten, insbeondere die linke Maustaste war deaktiviert. das ist natürlich fatal, denn man braucht sie, um Einstellungen im Treiber vorzunehmen.

Ich hab dann ne andere Maus parallel angeschlossen, damit ich im Treiber überhaupt agieren konnte, habe die DPI Zahl für die Kone erhöhen  können, das ging.

ABER: Dort, wo man Funktionen den Maustasten zuordnen kann steht für alle Maustasten ein "nicht zugeordnet". Ich kann dort aber nichts zuweisen, das ist gesperrt, Zuweisung ist nicht möglich. Keine Taste der Kone wird erkannt.

Hab den Treiber auf allen drei Rechnern die Ich habe installiert, immer dasselbe.

Hat jemand ne Idee, den Workaround, was man da machen kann? 

Für Hilfen bin ich dankbar, so etwas Merkwürdiges hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hast du mal die Treiber komplett deinstalliert, die Maus vom Rechner getrennt und sie auch als USB-Gerät deinstalliert? mit usbdeview kannst du sie bei den usb geräten entfernen.
vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den profilen, die auf der maus gespeichert werden?? gibts im treiber eine option zum zurücksetzen der firmware bzw. einstellungen?

ich kann nur jedem von roccat produkten abraten. die qualität ist so dermaßen schlecht! da ist logitech um welten besser.
meine alte (erste) kone, hat irgendwann nur noch probleme gemacht, die druckpunkte der maustasten haben nicht lange gehalten, irgendwann hat sie sogar bluescreens ohne ende produziert. dass die lichteffekte nicht funktionieren, brauche ich vermutlich nicht mehr zu erwähnen. immerhin brauchte ich die nicht.
die neue kone [+] ist sogar noch schlimmer: bereits nach 2 monaten löst sich die oberfläche ab, das mausrad führt sein eigenleben und scrollt gern mal in die entgegengesetzte richtung, der laser springt, es verfangen sich haare vor dem sensor, weil da mal wieder so ein blöder aufklber drumrum ist und es sind auch schon wieder spalten im mausbody, in denen sich dreck ansammelt, den man nicht mehr rausbekommt.

das war definitiv mein letztes roccat produkt.
an für sich tolle mäuse, aber von so schlechter qualität bzw. so fehlerbehaftet, dass es eine frechheit ist, solch hohe preise dafür zu verlangen!


----------



## BigBubby (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Du antwortest auf einen 2 monate alten post, by the way.

Bei meiner Roccat Kone max gibt langsam aber sicher der druckpunkt auch auf (ist inzwischen 1 1/2 jahre alt). Werde vermutlich auch zu logitech zurück, da mir razor von der form her nicht gefallen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Du antwortest auf einen 2 monate alten post, by the way.
> Bei meiner Roccat Kone max gibt langsam aber sicher der druckpunkt auch auf (ist inzwischen 1 1/2 jahre alt). Werde vermutlich auch zu logitech zurück, da mir razor von der form her nicht gefallen.


 gar nicht drauf geachtet  naja, vllt hat ja irgendwann wieder mal jemand so ein problem, dann kann ihm das helfen 
nach 1 1/2 jahren hast du ja zum glück noch garantie. die solltest du nutzen!


----------



## BigBubby (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Mal gucken, werde ich eventuell auch. Ich befürchte nur sie verbuchen es unter normaler abnutzung.


----------



## badnaffy (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer roccat kone+ in verbindung mit einem razer destructor mauspad??


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



badnaffy schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer roccat kone+ in verbindung mit einem razer destructor mauspad??


 kone + in verbindung mit razer goliathus funktioniert jedenfalls einwandfrei... (meistens jedenfalls  )


----------



## badnaffy (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

was meinst du mit "meistens jedenfals" ^^?
hat die maus manchmal aussetzer oder wie.
erzähl mal bitte 
hast du die kone oder die kone plus?

danke für die hilfe.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hatte beide der mäuse auf dem gleichen pad und es gibt bei beiden hin und wieder mal cursor-sprünge. ich führe das aber nicht auf das pad zurück, weil es bei anderen mäusen nicht so ist.
davon abgesehen haben beide kones einen bescheuerten aufkleber um die laseröffnung, der nur all zu gerne mal kleine haare, staub oder dreck fängt, die dann vor dem laser hängen und probleme verursachen!
ich rate dir von roccat produkten ab! Auch wenn sie cool aussehen und nette features haben.


----------



## badnaffy (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab mir gestern die kone + gekauft und bin hoch zufrieden mit ihr 
 ich finde der laser arbeitet hoch präzise und er springt keinen verdammten millimeter beim anheben. das ist sehr geil 
 die g700 ist auch nicht gross gesprungen aber ein paar zentimeter waren  es ja doch. gerade wenn man wie ich immer auf max dpi zockt.

 ich finde die kone + in allen punkten besser als die g700.
 sieht besser aus.
 liegt (bei mir) besser in der hand
 ist leichter
 die druckpunkte sind genau wie ich sie will

 die grosse frage ist nur ob sie auch wenigstens 2 jahre durchhält^^
 bei der logitech mach ich mir da keine sorgen, aber bei roccat hab ich davon echt null plan.
das wird die zeit dann zeigen. ich geb ihr auf jeden fall ne chance.
denn so ist es genau die maus die ich immer gesucht habe 

 negativ finde ich eigentlich nur 2 dinge an der maus.
 1: das kabel ist ziemlich dick, das hätte ruhig dünner und flexibler sein können
 2: die gleitfüße sind nicht so gut wie die der g700 (aber das ist mir wurscht, die werden eh gegen weiße teflonfüße ersetzt)

edit:

hier ich hab n video gemacht mit nem direkten vergleicht wie die beiden mäuse aufs anheben reagieren.. 
(das ist ein razer destructor mauspad special white edition, bei anderen mauspads kann das schonwieder ganz anders sein)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q1teZnfm6U





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Q1teZnfm6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geiler scheiss oder? die kone + scheint super mit dem destructor zu harmonieren.. das tracking ist perfekt und sowie man sie einen millimeter anhebt hört sie sofort auf zu tracken.. ich bin begeistert


----------



## gh0st76 (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Meine G700 springt keinen Millimeter beim anheben.  Haben übrigens den gleichen Sensor. Aber bei der Kone kommt das Problem der Qualität dazu. Entweder spinnt das Mausrad demnächst oder was anderes.


----------



## SXFreak (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hab die Ur-Kone seit Marktstart und keine Probleme. Muss auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

SXFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Ur-Kone seit Marktstart und keine Probleme. Muss auch mal gesagt werden.



Ich auch und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag


----------



## badnaffy (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

sehr schön.. ihr macht mir mut 
ich finde nur die gleitfüße irgendwie voll für die tonne.
hab mir die hier jetzt bestellt. hat die wer drunter?
Corepad Mausfüße Skatez Pro 44 Roccat Kone - Roccat: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also die Füße liefen Perfekt bei meiner Roccat Kone Max. Dafür hat sich der Druckpunkt nach 1 1/2 Jahren soweit verändert, dass auf Drücken vorne keine Reaktion mehr kommt. Man muss ca 2 cm auf der Maus drücken. Deshalb ging die jetzt an den Support und eine Logitech g400 hat einzug gehalten.


----------



## Speedguru (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich muss meine Kone in Rente schicken, nach 2 1/2 Jahren drückt es mancmal die mittlere Masutaste wenn ich die rechte drücke - sehr nervig!
Meine springt außerdem deutlich! Habe das Roccat Taito mauspad. Aber ich habe keine + oder max sondern die normale!


----------



## badnaffy (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

wurde die mause täglich benutzt? 
wenn ja dann sind doch 2 1/2 jahre durchaus ok oder nicht? 
wenn meine 2 jahre hält wäre das in ordnung für mich..


----------



## BigBubby (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also bei mir waren es in den 1 1/2 jahren tägliche nutzung im Office betrieb (aber nicht ununterbrochen) und (leider nur) sporadisches Zocken. Ich denke max 100-150h Zocken in den 1 1/2 Jahren.


----------



## Speedguru (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ja wurde täglich benutzt! Aber sie hätte doch auch früher putt gehen können wegen Garantie^^  Vorallem tut sie ja noch halber, nur in manchen Spielen (Shooter) nervts halt tierisch!


----------



## badnaffy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, jetzt hat mein scrollrad von der  kone auch den geist aufgegeben, nach gerade mal einer woche benutzung..  was das denn für ein scheiss.. ich könnte kotzen.. 

wenn ich  runter scrolle scrollt es ab und zu auch mal hoch.. da ich keine tastatur benutze bin ich aufs die funktionen von scrollrad angewiesen weil ich  die taste brauche.. 
wollte gerade in black ops einen messern und er hat die waffe gewechselt.. 
ich weis nicht ob  ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll


----------



## BigBubby (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

dann nehm die g400. hab sie jetzt seit 3 tagen und sie fühlt sich besser und präziser als die Kone an. (Hatte vor der Kone eine mx518 und davor eine 510)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



badnaffy schrieb:


> das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, jetzt hat mein scrollrad von der  kone auch den geist aufgegeben, nach gerade mal einer woche benutzung..  was das denn für ein scheiss.. ich könnte kotzen..
> 
> wenn ich  runter scrolle scrollt es ab und zu auch mal hoch.. da ich keine tastatur benutze bin ich aufs die funktionen von scrollrad angewiesen weil ich  die taste brauche..
> wollte gerade in black ops einen messern und er hat die waffe gewechselt..
> ich weis nicht ob  ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll


 
ich habe ja vor der "guten" qualitaet gewarnt... roccat ist auf dem gebiet einfach nur grottig...


----------



## Whoosaa (6. August 2011)

Nö, sind einfach viele Montagsmodelle dabei. Gibt genug Beispiele von Jahre haltenden Kones (z.B. auch meine), und die Qualität ist abgesehen von diesen ärgerlichen Ausnahmen allererste Sahne. Speziell die Haptik ist mMn unerreicht.


----------



## badnaffy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab mir jetzt mal die g400 bestellt, wenn die nichts für mich ist werd ich bei der g700 bleiben und sie mit meinem gemodetem kabel betreiben. (denn das orginale kabel ist zu dick und zu steif... und mit akku ist mir die maus zu schwer)
es hätte so schön sein können mit der kone+ .. aber ich hab einfach kein bock mehr nochmal eine auf gut glück zu kaufen und dann zu hoffen das es eine der wenigen ist die ne weile halten. 
wenn man mal richtige sucht im internet nach dem mausrad problem, wird man schnell merken das es sehr sehr sehr viele sind die das problem haben und es nicht nur vereinzelt vorkommt. 
so klasse die haptik auch sein mag, ein gerät für 70 takken zu verkaufen wo dann jedes zweite kaputt geht ist ne frechheit und so eine firma werde ich sicher nicht supporten. das war mein erstes und letztes roccat produkt. 
der typ im mediamarkt hat mir gesagt das die maus oft zurück kommt^^ wenn selbst der das sagt. obwohl ja eigentlich sein bestreben sein sollte mir waren zu verkaufen^^ warscheinlich hatte er kein bock das ich in 7 tagen dann wieder auf der matte stehe.. 
nene das wars.. byby roccat.. wenn ich glücksspiel will, dann gehe ich in die spielotek oder spiele lotto


----------



## gh0st76 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nö, sind einfach viele Montagsmodelle dabei. Gibt genug Beispiele von Jahre haltenden Kones (z.B. auch meine), und die Qualität ist abgesehen von diesen ärgerlichen Ausnahmen allererste Sahne. Speziell die Haptik ist mMn unerreicht.


 
Dann hat Roccat aber fast nur die "Montagsmodelle" im Angebot. Weiß nicht wie die Hardware von denen überhaupt bei Tests so gut abschneiden kann. Das Zeug von denen ist eher auf die Amerikanische Wegwerfmentalität konzipiert. Wenn es kaputt ist kauf ich es halt neu. Wenn man mal sieht wie lange bei Logitech die Mäuse teilweise halten. Aber das kommt davon wenn die Firma halt extrem billig Produzieren will um das Zeug teuer zu verkaufen.


----------



## badnaffy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie die Hardware von denen überhaupt bei Tests so gut abschneiden kann.


 

das problem bei test ist halt das man es "nur" testen tut... aber es nicht über längere zeit täglich benutzt zb über ein halbes jahr oder länger.. 
wie auch.. wer will schon eine test über ein neues produkt erst ein jahr später lesen wenn das produkt schon ein  jahr auf dem markt ist^^ 
darum gehe ich immer davon aus --> wenn eine maus in einem test schlecht abschneidet, kann man davon ausgehen das sie schlecht ist.. wenn eine maus in einem test gut abschneidet, heißt das aber noch lange nicht das sie gut ist.. bzw das sie über ein jahr hält. 

das auch der grund warum die kone plus so gut abgeschnitten hat. die hat eine ausgezeichnette haptik.. der laser ist auch gut und präzise (bis auf den anfänglichen treiber bug der ja behoben wurde) 
die funktionen sind auch durchdacht und funktionieren gut.. ist ja also klar das sie gute noten bekommt.. 
kann ja keiner ahnen das von 4 mäusen 3 stück nach 2 monaten auseinanderfallen^^ 
(um es mal übertrieben auszudrücken)
oder im meinen fall schon nach ein paar tagen.. das mausrad klappert auch immer mehr und hat nun schon gut 0,5cm spielraum ehe man dann nen wiederstand merkt und es wirklich drehen kann.. sowas darf nicht sein.. bein ner 10 euro maus von mir aus .. aber nicht bei der high end klasse!

von der qualli her kommt halt nichts an logitech an.. das wusste ich ja vorher.. 
aber ich komme mit der form der logitech nager nicht so klar.. weshalb ich ja zur kone[+] gegriffen habe..
leider ein griff ins klo


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ach das nach 2 Monaten hatte ich mit der ersten Kone teilweise gar nicht.  Da war teilweise schon nach einer Woche Feierabend.  Aber das bemängel ich schon länger bei solchen Tests. Die Maus wird 2 bis 3 Stunden getestet und dann wird der Artikel geschrieben. Wenn dann nach einem Monat die Mausradachse bricht wird da nichts drüber geschrieben. Das war bei der ersten Kone ja kein Einzelfall. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht auf so Mainstream Hersteller anspringe wie Razer. Hab von denen genug Mäuse, Mauspads, Headsets und Tastaturen gehabt das man schon sagen kann das die Qualität für den Preis nicht stimmt. Bei Roccat gab/gibt es ja auch genug Probleme. Ich denke da nur an die Valo die bei eingeschalteter Beleuchtung gepfiffen hat. Oder das Headset von denen. Gewicht zu hoch und der Klang ist auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## _PeG_ (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also ich habe mit den roccat produkten gar kein problem!!
ist aber wie bei allem ein subjektiver eindruck!!

die kone von roccat funktioniert tadellos und ist meine beste maus bisher!!
das kave von roccat ist kein hi-fi headset, aber bereitet in spielen dennoch vergnügen (allerdings habe ich es auch für den halben preis erhalten, sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft!)


----------



## HAWX (8. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:
			
		

> wurde die mause täglich benutzt?
> wenn ja dann sind doch 2 1/2 jahre durchaus ok oder nicht?
> wenn meine 2 jahre hält wäre das in ordnung für mich..



Ja bei mir war sie täglich mehrere Stunden an der Arbeit


----------



## _PeG_ (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nutze meine seit einem 3/4 jahr und bisher ist mir rein gar nichts aufgefallen an verschleiß oder defekten!!


----------



## badnaffy (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich war heute im mediamarkt .. im selben markt wo ich meine kone+ gekauft und auch zurück gebracht habe. hatte die letzte gekauft vor ein paar tagen und dann ja wegen dem scrollwheel bug zurück gebracht.. 
ratet mal was heute mittag wieder im regal stand?? 
das find ich schon derbe frech die maus einfach wieder ins regal zu stellen.. so nach dem motto: der nächste dumme wird sie schon kaufen! 
zumal ich ja auch bei der rückgabe angegeben habe als grund, dass das rad ruaf scrollt wenn man runter scrollen will ...
war auch hundert prozent meine maus,denn die packung war genau an den stellen erneut verschlossen wurden wo ich sie geöffnet habe. und komischerweise war es ja wieder nur die eine die da stand.. hätten sie ware bekommen, wären es sicher mehr als eine gewesen und sicher auch original verschlossen.. 

einfach nur fail..  jetzt wird man schon von so einer grossen kette über den tisch gezogen und bekommt defekte ware angedreht wenn man nicht aufpasst..


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Bei MM und Saturn kauft man auch nur, wenn du zufällig das im Angebot haben, was man gerade sowieso will.


----------



## _PeG_ (10. August 2011)

eine super maus ohne frage..

aber wenn der pc runter gefahren ist, leuchtet das ding immer noch..

ist es irgendwie schädlich für die leds??
kann man das irgendwie abstellen??


grüße


----------



## dj*viper (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja die kone ist etwas eigenwillig. meine leuchtet zwar nicht direkt nach dem runterfahren, aber wenn ich sie danach bewege dann leuchtet sie auch ununterbrochen...


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Einfach ein profil einstellen, wo alle LEDs aus sind. vor dem runtergehen das aktivieren. Andere gute lösung gibt es nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (10. August 2011)

Afaik geht des nach einer Weile weg. Schädlich ist es auf keinen Fall, LED's sind auf jahrelange Benutzung ausgelegt - auch in Ampeln findest du ja neuerdings immer LED's.
Ansonsten entweder den PC über so ein Steckerteil mit Schalter komplett vom Strom trennen, oder die Maus kurz aus- und wieder einstöpseln.
Aber wie gesagt, der Sinn davon ist soweit ich weiß den Reststrom bzw. die Restspannung, die noch im System ist, zu senken - von daher eig. eine löbliche Sache.


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das ist aber eine sehr faule ausrede.
Genau genommen steigt er dadruch noch und mit der Zeit gehts auch nicht aus.

Moderne PCs geben an USB Strom aus, auch wenn der PC aus ist. Leider kann die Roccat damit nicht umgehen und meint sie müsse leuchten. Deshalb leuchtet sie, solange der PC nicht am Netzteil oder an einer Leiste ausgestellt worden ist, immer weiter. Tag ein Tag aus.

Schädlich in dem Sinne, dass es Stromverschwendung ist und natürlich die LEDs früher kaputt gehen. Aber da LEDs eine so hohe Lebensdauer haben, wird die Maus 3 mal den Geist aufgeben, bevor die Teile aufhören zu leuchten.


----------



## badnaffy (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Aber da LEDs eine so hohe Lebensdauer haben, wird die Maus 3 mal den Geist aufgeben, bevor die Teile aufhören zu leuchten.



also hält soeine led im durchschnitt 6 wochen?
da sie ja 3 mäuse überlebt^^


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

3 Mäuse und nicht Mausräder  da wohl 30 von


----------



## Whoosaa (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Naja, bei dem geringen Verbrauch von LED's ist der zusätzliche Energieverbrauch übers Jahr.. keine Ahnung eigentlich, du kannst ja mal nen Strommesser an den PC hängen, und schauen, wie viel die Maus über Nacht zieht - wäre mal eine wirklich interessante Erkenntnis.


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das es minimal ist, keine Frage. Trotzdem ist es Energieverschwendung, besonders wenn nach deiner Aussage, dass als gute sache verkauft wird


----------



## hwk (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Also meine Kone leuchtet nach dem Rechner ausschalten nicht mehr... einfach so einstellen, dass die USB Ports bei ausgeschaltetem PC keinen Strom mehr führen :x, falls im BIOS möglich


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich lade mein Handy ab und zu per PC auf, da kann ich das nicht ausstellen, es sei denn der PC soll durchlaufen und das wäre wirklich stromverschwendung


----------



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hab mir jetzt mal 2 tage lang die xai angeschaut. es war die einzige maus in der obenen aktuellen preisklasse die ich noch nicht getestet hatte.. ist ne sehr gute maus. leider zu klein für meine grossen griffel^^ 
da mich die g700 irgendwie immer noch nicht ganz befriedigt werde ich der kone+ nochmal ne chance geben.

sie lag top in der hand. ich habe jetzt wirklich alle aktuellen high end mäuse durchgetestet. es waren an die 15 stück und die kone+ war einfach mal am geilsten. haptik war erste sahne.. druckpunkte waren geil, gleitet gut, tasten sind nicht zu laut, sehr schöne durchdachte software, edele optik, liegt super in meiner hand, und und und....
sie sah auch sehr gut aus. obwohl ich diese weihnachtsbaum beleuchtung eigentlich nicht bräuchte. 

einziges mango ist dieser scheiss wheelbug am scrollrad. das kotzt mich voll an. 
könen die sich nicht etwas mehr müge geben bei der fertigung in china?
dann sollen sie halt ne qualitätskontrolle hinten ran hängen und das produkt dann 10% teurer machen. ich würde das gerne zahlen wenn die maus dann auch 2 jahre halten würde.. 5 euro hin oder her... 

naja ich werde es nochmal versuchen, kann ja nicht sein das dieser bug bei jeder maus auftritt. es soll ja leute giben die ihre kone schon 1,5jahre haben bei täglicher nutzung und auch noch zufrieden sind. 

werde mir nochmal eine ordern. wünscht mir glück das es nicht wieder eines der vielen montagsmodelle ist^^


----------



## Whoosaa (12. August 2011)

Viel Glück.


----------



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hat jemand von euch noch seine roccat id card und braucht sie nicht?
mit einer roccat id könnte ich die kone+ direkt von der herstellerseite kaufen denn da gibts dann 10% rabatt.
wären dann 72 euro. wäre immernoch ein paar euro teuerer als im einzelhandel, aber ich hoffe doch mal das ich bei roccat direkt eine der neuesten fabrikate erwische und nicht eine die schon vor 5 monaten hergestellt wurde. eventuell bringts ja was^^ 
wenn das jemand machen würde wäre das super. wäre auch nur geliehen, ich würde ihn dann meine id card geben wenn die kone+ da ist.

oder meint ihr das macht keinen unterschied ob ich sie da kaufe oder im handel?
vielleicht gibts dort ja die neueste revision.


----------



## BigBubby (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Macht keinen Unterschied. Da spar dir das lieber und kauf die Maus für 60€ bei Mindfactory...


----------



## _PeG_ (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

glaube auch nicht, dass roccat noch so viel an der kone ändert, dass da ein wirklich gravierender unterschied vorhanden sein wird..


----------



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

bei mindfactory kostet sie auch über 65euro + 7 euro versand bin ich auch bei 72. 
dann kann ich sie mal gleich bei mediamarkt kaufen für 69 und hab direkt vor ort nen ansprechpartner wenn mal was mit ist.
muss nur gucken das ich nicht wieder meine alte erwische^^ 

schade das die sensai erst nächsten monat kommt, die hätte ich sonst mal ausprobiert.


----------



## BigBubby (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Heute morgen war sie noch bei 60,23€...


----------



## Whoosaa (12. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:
			
		

> und hab direkt vor ort nen ansprechpartner wenn mal was mit ist.


----------



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


>


 
weis nicht was daran so lustig ist? hab schon 2mal ne tastatur nach  über einem jahr direkt vor ort umgetauscht bekommen.  
besser als das teil zum händer ein zu senden und dann über 6 wochen zu warten


----------



## Whoosaa (12. August 2011)

Umtausch okay, aber in 99% der Fälle hast du bei MM/Saturn keinen "_Ansprechpartner_, falls mal was los ist".


----------



## badnaffy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ach so meinst du das.. ja da hast du recht^^ wenn du da selber kein plan hast und nicht weist was du willst biste da am arsch^^
mach dir mal den spaß und frag in der pc abteilung "was bedeutet eigentlich dpi?" "was ist der unterschied zwischen dpi und cpi?" 
oder "wieviel beschleunigung hat diese maus?"  
die gucken dich dann an wie n schwein ins uhrwerk und erzählen dir dann was vom pferd


----------



## badnaffy (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hab jetzt wieder ne KONE(+) 

wen es interessiert, es gibt wirklich 2 revisionen der kone+

im einzelhandel (ich war bei mm, saturn und medimax)
steht unten auf der packung überall: "Art.Nr.: ROC-11-80*0*"

direkt im shop auf roccat.org steht aber "Art.Nr.: ROC-11-80*1*"

nun weis ich nicht ob dort ledigtlich die neueste firmware drauf ist, oder ob dort auch hardwaretechnisch was verändert wurde.. 
vielleicht haben sie das mit dem scrollwheelbug gefixt bekommen 

ich werde den support mal anschreiben und nachfragen.. 
vorrausgesetzt sie können mein super english auch lesen^^


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die können deutsch


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

hat sich erledigt.. hab wieder den scroolbug,, nach 4h benutzung.. lol 
neuer rekord?? wenn ich schnell runter scrollen will spring er wieder nach ganz oben zum dokument und dann wieder runter.. man kommt also nie unten an, da er immer wieder hochspringt zum anfang.
ich hab die schnau*ze nun gestrichen voll!
die können ihren china crap nun behalten.. echt!
ich bin auch noch so blöd und kauf das ding ein zweites mal... 
naja man muss halt anscheinend erst 2 mal aufs mau* fallen ehe man es lernt 
bei mir sind sie nun unten durch  noch eine würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nehmen!!!

ich kann nur jeden warnen und von dieser drecksmaus abraten.
wieso dürfe die sowas überhaupt in den handel stellen wenn es doch bei jeder maus den bug gibt???

wenn es unbedingt ne kone sein muss dann kauft euch die alte ohne plus und davon die zweite revision wo das rad nicht mehr bricht. aber kauft bloß nie die neue kone[+] !!!


----------



## Whoosaa (14. August 2011)

Kanns sein, dass das mit deinem PC zusammenhängt und nicht mit der Maus?^^


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass das mit deinem PC zusammenhängt und nicht mit der Maus?^^



jo und bei den anderen vielen vielen treffern bei youtube und google liegts dann auch am pc oder wie? 
nee nee  das liegt an der maus. ich habs am pc, am lappi und am eeepc versucht. überall das selbe. 

bei mir passiert genau das war hier im vid beschrieben ist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCeKj5XXFW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee  das liegt an der maus. ich habs am pc, am lappi und am eeepc versucht. überall das selbe.



Genau das wollte ich hören.
Tja, schade, kann man nix machen. Ich hab halt genau die gegenteiligen Erfahrungen gemacht.. es sollte halt nicht sein.


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ja du hast die alte kone oder? von der höre ich auch nur gutes (von der zweiten auflage) 
aber ich hab nun keine lust mehr nochmal ein roccat produkt zu probieren. es sollte halt nicht sein


----------



## Whoosaa (14. August 2011)

Jop, kA ob erste oder zweite, auf jeden Fall nicht Plus oder Max. Lief 9 Monate in täglicher Dauerbenutzung absolut perfekt..


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

jo sag ich ja. die alte hatte damals halt nur anfangs das problem dass das rad oft gebrochen ist... aber seit das dann geändert und gefixt wurde soll die alte kone eine ausgezeichnete maus sein.. 

ich ging halt havon aus das die kone+ (und damit der nachfolger) noch ein wenig besser und perfekter ist als der vorgänger.. 
wie dumm von mir^^


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe beide Revisionen hier gehabt und das besagte Problem nicht nachvollziehen können. Ich kann mir aber auch nciht erklären wo das Problem beim scrollen entstehen könnte.


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Revisionen hier gehabt und das  besagte Problem nicht nachvollziehen können. Ich kann mir aber auch  nciht erklären wo das Problem beim scrollen entstehen könnte.



das problem sind schlechte kontakte (leiter) an dem poti vom scrollrad. bei schnellem scrollen werden fehlinformationen übertragen. 
das selbe problem hab ich zb am seiten rad von meinem sony erricson p1i smartphone. allerdings trat es dort erst nach 2 jahren auf^^
und auch nur an 2 der 7 radkontakten. ich merke es immer genau.. 5 schritte kann ich runterrollen und bei sechstens springt es wieder zum anfang hoch. wenn ich ganz langsam scrolle geht es dann.. 
so ähnlich ist es auch bei der kone+ 

sonst ist die maus super.. hat ne gute haptik usw... sonst hätte ich sie mir ja nicht mehrmals gekauft. 
aber ich zahle nicht 70euro für eine maus wo dann das scrollwheel nicht geht. 

hast du deine testmaus aus dem einzelhandel oder direkt von roccat bekommen??.. wenn zweiteres dann wundert es mich nicht dass es bei dir ging^^ denn ich glaub schon das die sich ihre testmuster vorher anschauen die sie verschicken und das diese selektierte sind


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Testmuster kommen zwar von Roccat, sind aber wie im Einzelhandel üblich versiegelt. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass da was selektiert wird. Eventuell sind schlechte Chargen das Problem.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

eigentlich sollte man ueber ein montagsmodell froh sein, denn bei roccat sind das vermutlich die guten produkte. an den anderen tagen produzieren die nur crap!
was ich alles schon an bugs und problemen mit der alten sowie der neuen kone hatte.... horror! das kostet nerven ohne ende.

und das sind auf gar keinen fall einzelfaelle wie die vielen amazon rezenssionen, foreneintraege etc. zeigen!
oft fallen einem ja manche bugs gar nicht sofort auf! das mit dem scrollen habe ich auch eine lange zeit mir selbst oder dem pc, browser etc. zugeschrieben, bevor ich gemerkt habe, dass es die maus ist.
mit der alten kone ist nach exakt 2 jahren staendig der pc abgestuerzt. hat auch ne weile gedauert, bis ich die maus als taeter identifiziert hatte!! wer denkt auch schon an die maus, wenn bluescreens en masse kommen?!

roccat = drecksqualitaet + geplante obsoleszens!


----------



## badnaffy (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich hab ja vor n paar tagen den roccat support angeschrieben weil es seit ein paar tagen auf der webseite eine neue artikelnummer bei der kone+ gibt (vorher -800 ... jetzt -801) habe gefragt ob das mausrad auch überarbeitet wurde und gerade eine antwort vom support erhalten.



> Hallo Markus,
> wie du schon richtig vermutest handelt es sich dabei um eine neue  Revision. In dieser wurde das Mausrad weitergehend überarbeitet. Die  Kone[+] -800 Variante wird nun nicht mehr produziert, nur noch die  verbesserte -801 Variante.
> 
> Viele Grüße / Kind regards,
> ...


----------



## symphonic261 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Das heißt jetzt ich kann die Kone ohne bedenken kaufen ?^^


----------



## badnaffy (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



symphonic261 schrieb:


> Das heißt jetzt ich kann die Kone ohne bedenken kaufen ?^^


 
ich kauf sie sicher nicht nochmal^^ nie wieder roccat.. 
vielleicht hast du ja mehr glück.. ich hab meine lektion gelernt und fasse deren chinadreck nicht mehr an!


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



symphonic261 schrieb:


> Das heißt jetzt ich kann die Kone ohne bedenken kaufen ?^^


 
Nur bei Roccat selbst. Im Handel werden sicherlich noch einige 800er ihr unwesen treiben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. August 2011)

symphonic261 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt jetzt ich kann die Kone ohne bedenken kaufen ?^^



Wenn du miese quali suchst... Klar, mach das  wer weiß was sie geändert haben, wie es geändert wurde und an welcher anderen stelle dafür vielleicht gespart wurde  
Ich bin auf keinen fall ein fanboy, aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man es mit so einer miesen quali, so viel verkaufen kann.
Bei logitech weiß man einfach, dass man quali bekommt, die viele jahre lang halten wird und keine bugs hat.

Aber gut, es steht jedem frei sein glück zu versuchen... Ich habe es jetzt gelernt


----------



## braq (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Dann hatte ich wohl extremes Glück mit meiner Kone (erste Generation).

Die funktioniert seit dem ich sie (bei Release) gekauft habe absolut problemlos.


----------



## Rizoma (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Habe heute morgen meine Kone [+] Max bekommen (ROC-11-801) und muss sagen sie fühlt sich sehr gut an hoffe mal das die neue Revision keine Macken mehr hat. Und wenn nicht hab ich ja 3 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Andreas_andy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe auch schwere probleme mit dem mausrad es ist jetzt meine 3 maus von amazon und es ist jetzt auch die 11 801 und was ist das mausrad fängt wieder an...
ich liebe die maus aber das mit dem mausrrad geht garnicht
ich finde vom disign und händling gibs keine bessere maus


----------



## BigBubby (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich bin inzwischen mit der G400 glücklich. Nicht ganz so breit, dafür keine Probleme


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Februar 2012)

Ist es schlau, wenn ich meine G500 gegen eine Kone [+] für 45 € eintausche?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ist es schlau, wenn ich meine G500 gegen eine Kone [+] für 45 € eintausche?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 
nein, denn wie du hier - leider nicht im review aber dafür - in vielen kommentaren lesen kannst, sind die kones von minderwertiger qualität!
wohingegen logitech idr gute qualität produziert.
hatte 2 roccat mäuse, diverse MS und logitech mäuse; sind also keine leeren phrasen, die ich hier runterbete.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wie jetzt, interessiert sich wirklich noch der Eine oder Andere für Roccat's Discokugel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein werter Kollege hat mittlerweile das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Ding drei Mal umgetauscht. Zuletzt nach einem unterhaltsamen Abend mit Battlefield 3 (bei bestimmungsgemäßer Nutzung!) ist das gute Stück halb zerbröselt. Oder wie soll man es beschreiben, wenn einfach die Tasten abfallen?


----------



## superman1989 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich bin damals ( vor ca. 2 Jahren) von kone auf logitech G9x umgesattelt und muss sagen das gute Stück läuft immer noch einwandfrei 

von roccat kann ich nur noch das mauskabelhalterdings und das stoffpad "taito" empfehlen alles andere ist... lieber zu logi greifen


----------



## jade2 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

...nun hab ich die Kone+ (801) seit einer Woche,
-liegt gut in der Hand,

-*aber*
in den Spielen keine Probleme
nur wenn ich wieder auf dem Desktop gelandet bin
bewegt sich der Mauszeiger sprunghaft,-
oder nur nach links oder rechts???

hab auch unterschiedliche Pads ausprobiert,-gleiches Ergebnis
auch kein Dreck zu sehen beim Sensor

auch bei unterschiedlichen DPI das gleiche Problem

jade2


----------



## Kel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wieso hat das Teil ein 4-Wege-Mausrad? Mit 2-Wege wär es soooooooviel besser .


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Kel schrieb:


> Wieso hat das Teil ein 4-Wege-Mausrad?


 Damit ist Roccat's Discokugel so beweglich, wie einst John Travolta im Disckokugel-Drama () "Saturday Night Fever":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich finde ein 4wege rad prinzipiell ganz praktisch. die beiden seitlichen funktionen des mausrads sind nämlich recht gut zu erreichen im gegensatz zu vielen anderen sondertasten...
andererseits darf das mausrad dabei halt nicht zu klapprig / lose werden, wenn man es dreht oder drückt. was leider oft der fall ist.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich habe es ehrlich gesagt nie aktiv benutzt. Deshalb habe ich da am Ende die Profilauswahl drauf gelegt. Inzwischen bin ich aber wieder glücklicher mit meiner Logitech.


----------



## Kel (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich finde ein 4wege rad prinzipiell ganz praktisch


 Ich wüsste keine Funktion, die ich da drauflegen wollen würde. Vor allem nicht bei Games .
Die Gefahr eines Missclicks ist einfach zu hoch, deshalb kommt für mich nur 2-Wege-Rad in Frage. Die Kone liegt aber schon richtig gut in der Hand, naja scheitert eh an der Qualität.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

also mit der g500 kann ich beide funktionen sehr sicher auslösen.
ich schiebe einfach den zeigerfinger ein stück nach rechts und für die andere funktion hebe ich ihn leicht über das mausrad und drücke das rad dann nach links.

bspw. in crysis 2 für A waffenwechsel und B special-angriff (ion cannon, septh gunship oder ähnliches) sehr praktisch.
oder bei battlefield 3 für medipacks / defibrilator.


----------



## Pravasi (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

4-Wege beim Mausrad sind mittlrweile Bedingung beim Mauskauf.
Werd ich bestimmt nie wieder drauf verzichten!
Hab ich im Prinzip immer belegt.
Für Action/Rollenspiele nehm ich sogar die G700 mit ihren Zusatztasten.

Crysis? Nanoanzug rechts und links-perfekt.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe mir die Roccat Kone [+] auch mal zugelegt und muss sagen: Liegt echt geil in der Hand! Aber schon jetzt, nach ca. 3 Stunden habe ich ein großes Problem: Ich kann den Mauszeiger nicht bewegen, egal wie wehement ich die Maus auch aggiere, es passiert nichts, der Coursor bleibt ruhig  Wie kann ich's beheben? Ich habe auch schon den Treiber mal deinstalliert, geht auch nicht..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## SXFreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Hast du die Maus schon mal aus- und wieder eingestöpselt?
Daran lag es bei mir und sie wurde wieder erkannt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

maus abklemmen, einpacken, zurückgeben und eine logitech kaufen 

spaß beiseite: abklemmen und wieder anschließen. evtl. auch an einen anderen usb-port. 

mit logitech wärst du allerdings echt besser beraten.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Danke, habe das vorhin schonmal probiert, also einen anderen USB-Port, jetzt funktioniert es komischer Weise  Naja, mir soll's recht sein


----------



## Daxelinho (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

So, nun wieder das gleiche:
Gestern habe  ich eine neue Festplatte eingebaut und dann wollte ich alles wieder  ordnungsgemäß anschließen. So weit, so gut. Doch als ich den PC dann  gestartet habe hat die Maus keinen Pieps (Wortspiel FTW) gemacht.  Nochmal raus und wieder rein und sie leuchtet immerhin  Aber den Coursor konnte ich dennoch nicht bewegen 
Naja, habe dann mal meine G500 rausgekramt und bin atm damit wieder am zocken.. Naja, ist schon eine Odyssee mit der Maus 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

einfach keine billig roccat produkte mehr kaufen. den schund sollte man einfach nicht unterstützen, auch wenn sie noch so viel in design und werbung investieren! der rest muss eben auch stimmen...


----------



## Daxelinho (7. März 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:
			
		

> einfach keine billig roccat produkte mehr kaufen. den schund sollte man einfach nicht unterstützen, auch wenn sie noch so viel in design und werbung investieren! der rest muss eben auch stimmen...



Ich werde sie wohl auch wieder verkaufen.. Sind 45 € zu viel? Habe sie seit ca. 2 Wochen im Einsatzt..


----------



## BigBubby (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Wenn du mir 45€ gibts, nehm ich sie dir ab, ansonsten bleib ich bei meiner G400


----------



## Daxelinho (8. März 2012)

Mhh, ja, ne, lieber nicht  Ich werde mein Glück die Tage mal im Marktplatz versuchen..


----------



## Pravasi (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ist echt herrlich:
Habe die Maus ebend mal wieder umgetauscht.
Grund diesmal waren Treiberprobleme.
Ich bin das gewohnt:ist jetzt meine 7.oder 8. Kone,verliere langsam den Überblick.
Da der Saturn bei mir auf dem Weg liegt,ist das auch kein Drama.
Werd das schöne Wetter nutzen und mich gleich nochmal auf dem Weg machen-der Mauszeiger wackelt und wandert von selbst nach Lust und Laune über den Bildschirm. 
Am Mauspad liegt es nicht,-das ist auch eins von Roccat,ist erst einen Monat alt- und fängt schon an auszufransen.
Da ich einfach nicht glauben kann,das ich immer Pech habe,frage ich mich mittlerweile echt,wie diese Produkte noch auf dem Markt bestehen können.


----------



## BigBubby (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass die USB Stecker eine schlechte Abschmirmung haben und auf dem Gehäuse eine minimale Spannung ist, die für dieses Zittern zuständig ist.
Aber ich habs aufgegeben mit der Kone. Die G400 leistet gute arbeit


----------



## _PeG_ (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

habe dieses elende zittern jetzt auch.. 

es stört selbst unter windows ungemein und von bf3 brauch ich ja gar nicht sprechen..  



gibt es wirklich keine lösung für diese misere?? 
(außer eine neue maus kaufen, aber hat jemand einen guten vorschlag??)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

andere usb-ports hast du schon probiert?
wie siehts mit einer kompletten treiber-deinstallation aus? usbdeview solltest du hierfür verwenden. zuerst normal alles von roccat deinstallieren, dann usbdeview. einfach mal danach googlen.
bist du absolut sicher, dass kein haar oder ähnliches vor der linse des lasers sitzt?
dann die neuesten treiber UND die neueste firmware auf die maus aufspielen. beides auf der roccat homepage zu finden.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2012)

danke für die info..

kein haar oder dreck vor dem laser..

usb-steckplatz schon gefühlte 500 mal gewechselt..



das andere muss ich mal ausprobieren.. allerdings sind treiber und firmware aktuell..


----------



## _PeG_ (24. März 2012)

so die kone wurde heute durch eine g700 ersetzt..

nie wieder roccat (maus und headset nach kurzer zeit - kein halbes jahr - defekt)!! 

ABER das roccat taito (mauspad) ist immer noch ganz cool..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> so die kone wurde heute durch eine g700 ersetzt..nie wieder roccat (maus und headset nach kurzer zeit - kein halbes jahr - defekt)!!


 Und _noch_ ein geläuteter Roccat Koner'. Wie lautet der Titel dieses Threads: "_Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!_"  Oder doch eher _Alb_traum...


----------



## Daxelinho (26. März 2012)

Ich werde wohl auch bald auf eine G700 umsteigen  Soll ich meine G500 als Backup behalten?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Soll ich meine G500 als Backup behalten?


 Wofür? Ist doch _kein_ Roccat-Nager.  Und der Support von Logitech ist grundsätzlich erstklassig.


----------



## Daxelinho (26. März 2012)

Ah, freut mich  Hatte noch nie mit dem Support zu tun, da noch nie irgendwas kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Zaldure (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Tag, 

habe meine Roccat Maus im September 2010 gekauft, da wurde auch Avatar 3D ausgestrahlt, stimmt das so? Wenn nicht, ich war nach dem Maus-Kauf im Kino, da war der Film schon paar Monate drin.

Also zum wesentlichen. Ich habe die Rechnung verlegt >< Meine linken Maustaste fehlt die Feder und meine oberflächengummierung ist größtenteils ab. Die TCU macht nach jedem Neustart Probleme auf dem Roccat Mauspad und muss jedesmal neu kalibriert werden, danach ist das Mauspad aber besser als der Schreibtisch, deshalb hab ich das Mauspad noch nicht durchgeschnitten ^^ 

Die Maus funktioniert selber noch, sieht halt hässlich aus, xD zu viel benutzt scheinbar. Mausrad funktioniert auch noch korrekt

Die Roccat Maus Kone ist im großen und ganzen nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie ist die langzeitqualität nicht gewährleistet. 

Gibt es von der Funktionstauglichkeit gleichwertige oder bessere Mäuse? Sobald die Roccat den Geist aufgibt, wird was neues non-roccat mäßiges geholt 

lg
Zaldure


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

kommt ja ganz darauf an, auf was du bei der kone wert gelegt hast... ich finde, dass logitech mäuse solide produkte sind, mit denen man fast nichts falsch machen kann. die g500 folgte meiner defekten kone und verrichtet seitdem einwandfrei ihren dienst.


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

nach kone debakel habe ich jetzt die logitech g700 und das ding ist wirklich sehr gut.. kaufempfehlung von mir..


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich bin auf die g400 gewechselt.
keep it simple


----------



## Zaldure (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Naja, ich will damit zu 80% Actionspiele und 20% Strategiespiele spielen  reicht die Aussage?

G700, schnurlose Gaming Maus?

Razer Imperator 2012

Was haltet ihr von dieser Maus?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

ich als alter shooter veteran würde keine kabellose nehmen.

eine maus macht auch keinen pro aus einem. skill ist in der hand und im kopf. maus ist nur feintuning. die frage ist, ob dir das bischen feintuning den mehrpreis wert ist. was haben die großen mäuse mehr als die kleinen, was du bisher genutzt hast und für nötig erachtest? daran kannst du gut entscheiden.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Juli 2012)

war anfangs auch skeptisch wegen der g700..

kabellos im shooter??

nach einem halben jahr mit bf3 und der g700 kann ich berichten, dass diese maus einfach der wahnsinn ist.. technisch einwandfrei und auch die nutzung ohne kabel geht ohne probleme!!

einziges manko, das mitgelieferte usb-kabel ist etwas starr..

zum spielen nutzte ich die maus kabellos und im normalen pc betrieb mit kabel..

also ich kann diese maus ohne bedenken empfehlen (wenn man so viel ausgeben möchte) und weiß, dass auch viele andere nutzer hier im forum vollends begeistert sind.. da ich mich vor dem kauf ewig mit dem thema beschäftigt habe..

grüße


----------



## vvoll3 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> da ich mich vor dem kauf ewig mit dem thema beschäftigt habe..



Dann hättest du dir keine G700 geholt. :p


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

aha.................................................... sehe ich etwas anders und es gibt mehr als genug leute, die meiner meinung sind.. aber es bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen, wofür man sich entscheidet.. 

hatte vorher die roccat kone und der wechsel war das beste was mir passieren konnte.. die g700 ist um welten besser *für mich*..


----------



## schlenzie (15. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nach der Nutzung von der Razor Mamba (2012), Kone+ und Logitech MX Revolution mit sehr gutem Gewissen die Corsair M60 empfehlen. Die Logitech war robust und hatte ein sehr gutes Handling und stach mit hervorragender Akku Leistung gegenüber der Razor heraus. Mit der Kone war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Aber vom Handling her ist die Corsair echt gut !


----------



## Zaldure (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Die Corsair M60 klingt vielversprechend. Scheint sich bestens zum spielen zu eignen. Erfahrungen bei PC Spielen?


----------



## schlenzie (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Spiele wenn BF3 (da macht die Snipertaste Sinn) oder derzeitig (Danke an Steam Summersale) Batman Arkham City. Bin mit der M60 sehr zufrieden. Meine klare Empfehlung hierzu !!


----------



## Zaldure (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Roccat Kone - der Spielertraum aller Mäuse!*

Roccat Kone hat jetzt langsam ausgedient.
Die Cherry Tastatur übernimmt auch nicht jeden Tastendruck. 
BF 3 bin ich kein Sniper.

Habe die Steelseries Sensei bestellt. Soll eine gute Maus sein.
Dazu das  Sharkoon 1337 Mauspad und die Steelseries 6Gv2 Tastatur.

Mal schauen wie die Sachen sind die ich bestellt habe.

Edit: Die Steelseries HD4 war mir zu teuer, also hab  ich zum Sharkoon 1337 gegriffen.


----------

